# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Sweet, Buttery Dreams.

## Pancaka

*
December 27 2007
"FLYING MAN!"*

 I was on a roll with school dreams (which usually happens when I'm on a break), but this time I was in third grade. I always wished I could go back and be a child again, but with the same mind, so when I realized I was in third grade I said "Finally, I'm younger again!" The teacher came into vision and gave me a quick hiss to be quiet. She began her lesson on something I didn't know or care about. All I could concentrate on was my eight year old body. I started to feel my face working up to my hair. When I got there, I came to a surprising revelation. My hair was longer than I would have liked, so I freaked and blurted out "Oh shit my head!" I quickly clamped my hands over my mouth, but the teacher didn't even hear. As I rubbed my head I began to think logically. _Now c'mon. I know I've wanted this, but is it real? is it a dream?_ I looked up at the clock and when I questioned the dream I guess I started getting lucid. My vision started to distort and tunneled. I became lucid and the other DC's disappeared I stood up on my chair looking towards the corner of the room. I levitated towards the corner trying to go through the wall into another dream scene. I got cold feet  about jetting face first into a wall so I stopped. I decided I would spin and enter another dream scene. While still a foot off the ground, I spun with my eyes closed, slowly at first and then working up to a high speed _like a tornado_ I thought and started spinning faster and faster. As I spun I could feel a cool breeze across my face and hear the wind whistling along as if I was on a high cliff. I opened my eyes and stopped spinning. I was above the clouds free falling. The clouds looked like giant clumps of cotton and the wind wasn't as intense as I would've liked it. I tumbled through the barrier of clouds, spiraled out of them and burst forward, at mach speed. Diving towards the earth, I saw a ship in the harbor  below with my friend on it. "Im lucid!" I shouted to him. I think this is where I started to lose my lucidity very steadily. I shot back up into the clouds and when I came back down I clung to the wing of what looked like a metal dragon, Dive bombing towards earth. My perspective shifted to third person as I rode down and then shifted back into first person. There were a few other mechanical animals, like a weird dolphin/tortoise thing. It's right around here that I lost lucidity. It drifted off into a mission about getting the third harry potter book for a library. I went to go find someone who I thought should have it and on the way I had to go through the school (looked different though). There was a creepy looking guy who from the back looked like a guy I know named Matt. Leather jacket, funny hat, round shades, but this guy was uglier and creepier.He even had a big purple M on his hat. I've seen him in dreams before...I think he's stalking me. I cant remember now what made me wake up, but I was happy and relieved that my dryspell had ended. I think that I may have been partially lucid throughout because it was very vivid and for once I wasn't a retard...maybe it's all the school dreams. I'll try to put up some art relating to the dream too, but later.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 12
Date: January 3, 2008*

I had a dream much like the game "Portal" but I had something that I marked portals with on surfaces with circles. I can remember zipping from location to location, but not much else. Then from last nights dreams. There was a movie theater, my brother and I were there. After finishing our movie I sneaked into a thriller about a half green and half red snake. I didn't follow the plot too well. I realized that my brother is waiting for me so I left. The theater was really fancy looking (oddly enough) and had two gated entrances which we left through. I'll skip the next couple of short dreams and get to the better one. I guess we were at a big, pretty fancy hotel (even though it looked more like a big apartment complex) where we were traveling as a group I guess. It was about ten to fifteen girls and about the same amount of boys. I think I may have known some of the girls, but of the boys I only knew two: My brother and some guy Kyle. In this dream, no one was really themselves, including me! Some blond guy, my brother and I were at this big gate to the pool (which I guess separated our section from the section the girls were staying in). The blond guy made some proposition to the girls, most likely for us all to go somewhere. Apparently we had just left the pool, since we were all wearing bathing suits. The girls quickly left the pool grabbed their towels and started up the stairs. The other two left just as they were getting out but I dragged behind. As they traveled up the stairs I just stared...at what, you should be able to tell. It turns out that Kyle was getting in the way of my brother getting a girl. His intentions were in no way honorable and that was proved by the way he intended to get rid of Kyle. He was trying to hire some of the guys to basically disfigure Kyle since the girl only liked men for their looks. What was awkward is the fact that, in the dream Kyle was ripped...which is weird because Kyle is a nerdy guy... Anyway I was trying to...not really dissuade the guys from doing it but I was just bringing up the point that a girl who only likes guys for their looks isn't really gonna have the strongest moral fiber. Later, I guess we were in a club. I'm pretty sure my brother didn't have any luck getting Kyle out of the picture, I'm also pretty sure that plenty of the group was intoxicated. I don't partake however so I just lounged on one of the couches. My brother came up to me signaling for us to go. This is where I got weird. I replied to my brother by raising a finger and saying "Nah... I got my eye on something..." Like a sleeze, I was staring at one of the drunk girls, through my shades (I don't wear shades). She occupied half of the parallel couch about 15 feet across the room with her legs stretched up into the air, crossing them at the ankles leading up to her black heels. She didn't wear much. Only a thin white tank top and some small, tight, black, spandex shorts. The drink was tilted awkwardly in her hand and her head was tilted back on the arm of the couch. Her skin shone in the red light of the club, tiny beads of sweat, traveling down her chest-- ALRIGHT THAT'S ENOUGH!!! I think I might have ended up in the back of the club where there were more women, but I woke up shortly after. I kept trying to get back to sleep hoping to get lucid and see that dragon from my recent LD. I tried again to WILD, but I keep having to breathe funny and then I have to swallow and it's really annoying. Well... The dream was weird but the fun part about it was probably the scenery... lol that sounded pretty funny if you think about it, but I meant it in the serious way. Well, I'm hoping for my next LD to come soon, hopefully I'll get into a good situation where I can LD. I really want to get some earplugs and a blindfold for naps... and an alarm clock so I can try DEILD. Those sound easy enough. And maybe some B6 supplements...  but I'm getting ahead of myself...

----------


## Pancaka

These are from my dream log on my PC. I took out a couple because they were small and insignificant. I'll probably do more editing later, but...yeah. There are some inside jokes and other references you might not get, especially if they are from video games, Caradon  :wink2: . Also there are a lot of names, but I'll try to clear those up if I feel like it. These are some of my favorite dreams too, so I hope you enjoy them like I did. 

*Dream Log

Log 1
Date: unknown*

It was almost like an assembly. We watched these people who made these things either out of clay or stone or something. Everyone made these Tiki faced stone things some were long others were not but they all looked generally the same. It looked like we were looking down on a convention floor. One man made something really spectacular. It was boxed shape and had a wooden frame. It was clearly clay but then something happened. It fell apart and its walls turned suddenly into wet pulpy paper. A doll fell out of it for some reason. He moaned tragically as if he were about to cry. As it crumbled to the ground others tried to help him clean up the mess. I sat next to the stands in a chair rather than in them and I was not even a single step from the exit. I was right next to the teacher and right across from these really immature guys about my age who were sitting next to Alyssa - who for some reason was all dressed up and giving me a very demeaning look. She was looking at me the whole time, with this smirk making me feel pathetic. Those immature guys were giving me crap and annoying me, but when I looked to see him he vanished. I just brushed it off and squeezed more firmly into my denim jacket. The teacher said something but I can’t remember what. Finally she said something like “There he is,” or “There.” I saw the kid wearing a hat he looked a mix between Jacob and Austin. The remains of the piece of artwork lay on the floor being picked up mournfully by the man and some woman and I could hear the kid say something to the affect of “Oh yes. I’d like to see her tits!” I looked over at him with the thought of killing him when Alyssa starts saying something to me. The words were so resounding, like she was projecting them into my head. She said (for whatever reason) “You’re so fake,” but I just took it as her being a bitch (which is odd). She said some other things, but I can’t quite remember them. I once again shifted angrily in my uncomfortable jacket. I was angry at the teacher, at the idiots across the room and at Alyssa. I left the room hastily, leaving the jacket behind. I stepped out the door to a night scene with some lights hanging overhead in a courtyard and it looked about fall time. On the plateau just outside the exit there were these strange bars that stood about three to four feet off of the ground. As I left Alyssa followed, clutching her over coat holding it tightly over her dress (it was big and fluffy, she probably would’ve needed it since it was cold). She was insisting (or so I think) that I was no fun, but she still looked at me with a smile and approached me. We sat on the odd bars for a while and then for some reason that I can’t quite recall, I started jumping through the bars weaving between them and maneuvering all around the bars. I was doing something that resembled that gymnastic sport (pommel horse). She thought it was entertaining and she was surprised. Others came. Ali, Roberto, Maria (“D-cups”) and what looked to be Maria’s child. As I hopped around things got a bit crazy, my vision was becoming blurred as I drifted in and out of third and first person view. Ali was being funny (as usual) and had a can of whipped cream (coohwep!) and was messing with the baby. He put some whipped cream on it and started blurting out Spanish gibberish and shouted something hilarious that had to do with “mardi- gras.” It was about then that I woke up though. At least I saw Alyssa again, since she moved to Las Vegas.

*Log 2
Date: August 10, 2007
SHOWDOWN: Cyborg Ninja vs. Vamp!*

I guess that my video game play transfers over to some of my dreams. I dreamt I was in a Ninja Raiden Suit that was colored more like the previous cyborg ninja. I fought vamp, and a possessed version of myself in a pool like thing (not very exciting and looked kind of like a hot tub) I was told by some wise being that I was supposed to get help from some fat, stupid, shut-in. He didn’t serve his purpose and so as Vamp forced the knife closer to my throat and I struggled violently against him, calling for help, calling for the idiot in the recliner to take a knife from the conveniently placed cutting block, and stab the now vulnerable vamp in his back, but the imbecile started shouting in frustration “NOT NOW! I’M DYING!” In a video game no less (lesson?)! HE’S DYING? He started to stomp out of the room saying things like “You made me die!” as he left my vision through a hallway (most likely to get more snacks), crushing my hope for survival. Vamp saw that I was off guard and rather than stabbing me pushed and pulled me in all different directions, both of us still holding the knife. He then threw me out of the pool, wrestling the knife from my hands. As I crashed down hard on the tiles below, my blurred vision quickly switched from third to first person. I looked at him as my vision started to fade even more, with that smile on his face. He jumped from the pool and came down on me with the knife through my throat, causing me to start over again (like a video game). My vision faded in and suddenly I was in a hallway, which for some reason had no distinction or preference between being indoors or out. As I wandered down the hall I looked into a room that seemed to be prepped for a photo shoot. I could see lights, a bed and some people, the one that caught my eye just happened to be a gorgeous blonde woman (most likely the model). She leaned against the bed talking to a man with a ponytail, a clipboard a turtleneck and a headset. She looked about 5’9’’, with short hair, wearing white shorts, and a white t-shirt. For some reason I couldn’t look away from her, as I wandered down the hall backwards. She looked at me with an odd expression that was a mix of worry, and intrigue (probably because I was staring at her like a dumbfounded little animal). As I wandered deeper through the hall it started to look a lot more like our house. I can’t remember much else but I think that I faced Vamp once more, but never prevailed.

*Log 3
Date: August 20, 2007
SHOWDOWN: Me vs. Matt!*

Matt, Mom and I were in the car. Matt was talking about something, when at some point I notice his sister is riding shotgun. Matt is angry about something and says something to the affect of “My mom’s family is not stupid!” (which is a bit odd, since he hates his family) so I said something like “Your mom’s family is stupid and the rest of your family is too!” so he started punching me in the face. They were weak and so I told him he couldn’t beat me. Someone told mom to pullover so that we
could fight and surprisingly she was right on it! We parked the car in a parking lot and we all rushed out of the car. At first Matt and I started pussy fighting. Sure it was lame, but it got better when Matt went into a kung-fu pose (WHAAAAAA!). I could even hear the gong. Then we started throwing some punches, but Matt started running away (bitch tactic!). I chased him but I could hardly move since I was doing that floating slow walk. I ended up chasing him into what looked like a shop with big windows, but it had bookcases and curtains behind the windows and it was very dark. I could only feel Matt’s blows but could see nothing. We continued fighting and somehow made it outside our house but it was way different. I could see Sam and Israel (“Pepper spray”) playing video games inside through a big window. I threw Matt into the window and then went to the opposite wall. Sam and Israel’s responses were not what I was expecting though. The only thing that got out of them was something like “Whoa! …It’s Matt.”
“Yeah! I know. It’s…wow…we should like…get out or something.”
 “Yeah, I know! Huh?”
Matt was out cold on the other side of the wall, so I used telekinesis to push and pull him into the wall, bashing his head in. I went around meeting him and I found myself wandering through some broken down tenements. Suddenly, Matt burst through a wall looking like a buff, cyborg Darth Maul (I want to be Darth Maul)! He and I were now wearing something like Mandalorian armor, with cybernetic backpacks with little robot arms and gadgets. He emerged from the dust bloody and angry, with bandages over one eye and his forehead. “Look what you did! That shit was uncalled for!” (Charlie Murphy) We started fighting again now going through the hall. It got really tough for me when he started pulling out all the gadgets. There were these floating laser beam things that when connected unleashed a powerful attack. Everything got slow-motion and I even had a targeting reticule. I was in mid air destroying all of his gadgets, kicking him in the face and then we got to the end of the hall (which for some reason ended the whole tenement thing), where I kicked him into the room. There were explosions, and then he flew in slow-motion into the wall above the bed and then onto the bed causing a humongous crack in the wall. He was on his back almost knocked out. I jumped over his ragged remains and finished him off, as I punched him three times I said, as I held the armor on his chest…

THIS!!! IS!!!  *SPARTAAAA!!!!*
I killed him (at least I think) and I threw his body from my bed and then Amani and I had some really disgusting pancakes, I had a dream stomach ache and that was the end of it.

*Log 4
Date: August 25, 2007
Second Lucid: The Good Lounge, the Bad Lounge and the Ugly Lounge!*

I was drifting off to sleep trying to think of ways to attain lucidity. I thought, as I grew ever more exhausted what if I thought of rubbing my hands together without actually doing it and then look down (in my imagination) at my hands rubbing together? I tried it out and it worked. I felt as if I was being sucked through some kind of wormhole. I could see a dream scene of a really nice lounge. Everything was spinning and as I rubbed my hands together things were becoming clearer. I tried screaming, but could hardly muster it. All I could hear was a faint shouting that sounded like it was drowned out and in the distance. Things were slow, bright and blurry. I was trying to focus myself and the thing that I think brought me to focus up was that I saw Dad sitting in a nice chair near the bar. He looked really relaxed too. He was “drinking” something, but he actually had some powder stuff in a cup (it did look tasty though) I said something to him along the lines of “Baba? What are you doing here?”
“Oh, hey Omar. Just relaxing.”
This was understandable in a nice place like that. I wandered across the room hastily to check the place out. I was looking at a corner that lead to a hall that had a big window to my right letting in beautiful light that shone beautifully on the crystal that balanced mystically on the fountain in the corner. As I stepped forward to continue…I woke up (but I am still debating weather or not this was a false awakening). I went back to sleep and I was once again dreaming about lounges, but the lounge I visited next was…not quite as classy. It was a hobo lounge. I was on the rooftop with an old black coat on. I was checking out the scenery (but was no longer lucid) As I bent over the concrete wall to see the city below, the roof started to crumble. The wall leaned against went first causing me to fall. I was hanging for my dream life as the rest of it started to go. Cars tumbled past me crushing deep into the building causing a large crack. As it cracked more I saw an available ledge to grab below me. I planned to drop below to it and as I psyched myself up…The side I was hanging from collapsed. I had one chance, with little time and as I reached for that ledge below, my hand only barely touched it. My vision faded in and out and I was picking myself out of the rubble. I came out looking MORE like a homeless man (I think I was a bit older looking too) I was just barely able to climb to the top of the rubble to reach an open window. As I leapt in the third person reached deep into a seemingly classy restroom. There was a bunch of snooty looking gentlemen going in and out of the stalls with their snooty heads high. I tried to imitate them to fit in. They all looked like the same cartoon butler. They even had a guy who gives you mints by the sinks! I wandered out of the classy bathroom to see that I was in, like I said, a Hobo Lounge. The dream fades from memory from there for the most part but I can remember going lucid once more I believe, but not for very long. 

*Log 5
Date: August 26, 2007
Mission in the Deep (now with more stupid)!*

It started out somewhere with a giant snake creature. Something happened where I had to “retry” again, but I can’t remember. What I can remember most is that after I started over, I was underwater and I was wearing some cool armor that looked somewhat like the Zora armor in “The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess,” but it was purple. I had some gloves on that had these long extensions that looked like really long nails, but I assumed they were for the purpose of swimming faster. There were some others equipped almost the same way floating with me. Apparently we were a team of mystical marines or something. It was pretty cool, the armor, and the team, breathing underwater and communicating telepathically. Our mission was to kill the giant snake to get this wise oracle person out of the underwater temple (silly but fun). We all prepared ourselves and then steadily made our advance towards the temple of the snake. We made it to the temple and changed gear. At this point we were in basically the same armor but without headgear, without the flippers and we even had short swords. We were at the top of a large declining corridor with stairs on either side that when flat ended with a long shallow pool. We took a look around and out of nowhere the snake emerged and then darted along to the pool. We slowly followed it cautiously, but casually. Our job was to distract the snake while the others got the oracle. We slowly walked along side the stealthy snake as its thin, long body slithered through the long pool, its body made visible by light emitted from its eyes and markings on its head and back that shone a brilliant red. As we came to the end of the pool and stopped at a small door, the snake’s head slowly and menacingly emerged from the water. Its expression struck fear in all of our hearts. As soon as one man flinched, the snake’s right eye turned from its bright red to blinding silver. I slowly stepped back realizing that it was set off by fear. I signaled the others to let them know and they too slowly made for the door. The silver of its eye began to fade, when from far to my right one of the men screamed “Forget it! I’m getting out of here!” The moment he turned to run the other eye became silver. In an instant the snake put its head back, gaped its jaws and with one bite, ripped the man in half. I stayed calm still walking to the door, but at the site of the other man’s dead torso, the men scattered in fear, being struck down left and right. As soon as I made it out the door I shut it and held it firm. Then from behind me an older man started shouting at me. It was the leader of the operation (and for some reason he was Snape from the Harry Potter series so that’s what I called him). He was trying to persuade me to give them a chance to survive. “No!” I exclaimed, “They brought it upon themselves. They have no chance to survive.” As I objected the snake had forced through the door as Snape tried to pry it open. Its head tried to squeeze through the door, but Snape and I held it tight, causing it to withdraw. Snape took another worried look at me and insisted that he at least try to help. Hesitantly I let him through the door. He ran into battle bravely with his weapon held high. I never looked back and never hesitated when I turned so that we could escape with the oracle. The oracle was an old hooded woman whose eyes never showed behind her hood. There was small portcullis that blocked our way. A hollow stone lay before it that when certain objects were placed inside, it would activate and effectively open the portcullis. After finding all the pieces scattered around the small room and placing them inside, a man wearing what seemed to be wizards’ robes, started to examine it further. There were small arrows and symbols on it that signified that it should pushed and turned and so on. The man began working at it started to open slowly. After a few seconds of this man working, there was a space big enough for us to all crawl through. On the other side of the portcullis was a field filled with luscious trees and long grass (when here I thought this was an underwater temple). I calmly started stepping out when the wizard and the oracle started cheering “We did it! We did it!” What I saw next was one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen. Close up on their faces, slow-motion, dynamic lighting...and then they started making out. I don’t know if it was the atrocity that I had just witnessed or just my dream recall, but I can’t remember what happened after that. Another dream occurred that night, in which I found myself at school (school starts in just a few days) talking to some of my friends (some of which there were double) and my sister. It was between classes at that point, so I went off into a classroom. I greeted the teacher, sat at a desk and was approached by someone I know. Shortly after there were some crazy things that happened, including some really disgusting Pop-Tarts (I wanted to throw up even after waking) and I can’t remember much after that.

*Log 7
Date: Unknown
Morpheus wouldn’t do that…*

I was dreaming that I was part of a team of what seemed like a weapons based tactics force, but a bit more like assassins or contract killers, but it was all just business (meaning we weren’t psychotic). Our leader was Lawrence Fishburne (a famous actor; he played Morpheus in “The Matrix”). At one point I deducted that he was betraying us and was going to send another, bigger team to come wipe us out. I instantly started rallying the men (I think there were one or two women, but can’t remember for sure) and gathering equipment and weapons. I can distinctly remember (whilst shouting orders) a man standing in the bathroom, who…defecated on himself. It was gross. Drifted off and all I can remember is that there was A BUNCH of action (car chases, cars flipping over, cars blowing up, espionage, shootouts in public and the like). The only thing is I can’t remember most of the action. Another unfortunate thing that happened is that I became lucid…for less than five seconds, but forgot to use any techniques to keep myself immersed in the dream, so I woke up after trying to conjure something up for the first time. 

*Log 8
Date: September 22, 2007
Escape from Bale and School of Combat*

(This dream took place before breakfast and there will be another one following it that took place right after it, but they will be in the same entry)

Some girl and I (although I was what I’ll call in DC mode) were running away from a drunken, redneck Christian Bale, with a goatee, and long hair (it was almost to his shoulders). I ran as she dragged me along urgently by the hand. We ended up in a dark old park. We hid in the desolate, destructed lavatory. She quickly moved the busted stall door from its one hinge and curled up inside. I positioned myself in the corner behind the urinal separator wall (I think there was supposed to be a sink where I was) with my back against the slippery tiles on the wall with my hood pulled up to disguise my face. It was dark and he was extremely drunk. It seemed there was a narrator, because I could hear a voice telling me things, for instance, I was told that in his drunkenness, he thought that I was a bearded, homeless man, which helped me to stay more calm as he prodded my shoulder with his shotgun and he also didn’t notice the girl (who I believe is his daughter) in the broken stall. After messing with me for a while in his inebriated southern accent, he stumbled off into the darkness, out of the room. As soon as we knew he was gone, we emerged from the bathroom into a new scene where books lay on tables in a mystical, forest, tree house kind of place. She was telling me about something (I think her father). As she spoke, looking at the books, I looked at her hair. It was a kind of cotton candy pink, that glowed a bit gold in the light we were in. Trees talked (I think) and at some point I saw her father laughing with some fellows at a table. Some chain of events led up to him being dad, then him not being dad, but some other guy, and then we went off happily with real dad and then the dream ended.

(Second dream)
I had some cool dream about transferring to a year-round school…of COMBAT! The first day, I met a cool guy and a beautiful girl. Once again it was like a video game (in many ways). It was like Bioshock, Resident Evil 4, and Dead Rising combined and it was real (kind of). I was going through, killing things, finding and applying upgrades (at a really cool console), dying, switching characters and the like. I got some upgrades, like increased firing speed, better ammo, and extra grenade storage, which helped a lot. I was going through some area like a dark dock with a large mob filled with men and (oddly enough) little girls that looked an awful lot like little sisters (I think at this point I was still playing Bioshock) that threw lots and lots of dynamite. In my current state, (which was basically me, but older, more toned and with Leon’s clothes [and I had a menu with a case]) I kept getting dragged down into the crowd and then killed by the beasts. I changed into one of those little sister people, allowing me to throw the dynamite back and on top of that, I couldn’t get dragged down by the crowd. I made short work of that lot after that. I went to rendezvous with my newfound pals, who had taken care of most of their foes  leaving scared, small creatures scattered among various hiding places in the small, enclosed battlefield. I told them the status of the situation (as far as my end) when we decided to disband until the next day of school. Apparently we would be fighting off giant hordes for about the length of a PE unit (about two weeks to a month). I found myself walking around in a Big Daddy-like suit (as well as my friend who will be referred to as Z since I don’t know his name) as we waited for our rides to come (just like outside of Westmont). We started to give our farewells and just before the girl left (and I was out of the Big Daddy suit now) I grabbed her shoulder, turned her around to face me and kissed her. It flew into a conveniently romantic, third person view of us as we kissed. Right as my lips left hers, she said something like “ Wow! That’s another account that likes me,” (screen names basically. It was very much like being in a party in Final Fantasy XI [another video game]),”Six of them start with a Z!” She said it as If nothing happened, without any kind of hesitation or pauses or change in her step. Unfortunately, she was now walking away and even more unfortunately, I could hear Z say, with a very excited, yet bashful tone “One [of the accounts is] me!” I began to hate him, as if I were competing with him and all the rest of the people who liked her. I realized that would be wrong and turned to see her again, but she was already long gone. I got over it and started to like Z again. At one point, we were doing another exercise at the school, in a Japanese looking bamboo yard thing, knocking down trees to make bridges, along them deftly and I think we even ran up walls as we completed the course, but I can’t recall seeing her after that. At some other point, we all went to a strange store. Sam felt down, because he thought that Z and others don’t like him. He moaned and sulked about it on the floor of the car. There were some other cool things that happened, but once again, my dreams escape my memory.

I really want to see that girl again, find out her name, talk with her and see if she feels the same way (even though it’s a dream. Hah!). Maybe she’ll go killing with me again too. I guess I have been focusing more on girls and things in my dreams more than in my real life (aside from gaming). Maybe soon I can do something eventful in real life. Hey! I might even meet her… that’s just silly and unlikely…

*Log 9
Date: September 22, 2007 to October 7, 2007
Hyper Ninja Wall Run and Raptastical Journey in the Hall of the Dragon*

I believe it was this Thursday (so that would be October 4, 2007). I came home weary and relaxed on the floor. Sam tipped the mattress onto me, which I slept under for a few hours. There were many things that went through my head during that nap.

I can mostly remember an instructor (who was much like a magician or psychic) who looked like Mahmoud Ahmadinejad (the Iranian President). He was teaching the children some basic self defense first and there was even news coverage for some reason. We were in what looked like a massive, desert, prison yard with immense walls that extended (at estimate) about 100 feet. He was doing some David Blaine-like stuff and before every feat, these two large men would take a whack out of a large tombstone-like pillar, with big words on it (those military looking ones) with a sledge hammer (the men were large and mean looking. Usually one would stand by, arms folded, while the other would smash into the pillar). There was a MASSIVE building that extended into the clouds, not at all shading the boiling yard. The magician seemed to be concentrating on something. As the two men broke into the next pillar, something seemed to go awry. A giant pillar (like the spikes in the game fracture, but a thousand times bigger) rose from the ground, quickly. Shortly after, it skipped to night. The viewpoint was from very far away in third person. I was like a little black speck, as I climbed fearlessly upward (which is weird for me), in my dark clothing. I noticed a bunch of other black specks below me too. Those black specks were actually Ninjas. The would grab the large grooves in the pillar, vault upwards, run for about two to three seconds and then trail of to the side and grab on again. I was climbing fast, but tried their trick for fun; also, it helped me get farther faster, even though I didn’t do it as well. There was a sort of shelf coming off of the building. I jumped awkwardly off of the pillar and onto the shelf next to a girl who seemed familiar, who lay on her stomach, with her chin resting on her folded arms in front of her and her legs were bent up crossed at the ankles. She looked very young and was dressed in a black hoodie, some black short pants and some black sneakers. There was a row of cabinets in the small space, with a ton of writing on it. I read along as she spoke and watched the other ninjas who had yet to make it to us. I kept reading and came to the realization that she was saying some of what I was reading. I was reading about how every time she wanted to run up walls, she needed to “call upon the wind”, and other strange things. The space turned into a fancy bar first and then I think it turned into a Japanese palace (servants, Tatami style kind of stuff, with bamboo all over) and then into a strange house where I was talking with Amani about Lucid dreaming and how shared dreams are still a possibility and that they can be scientifically tested and proven and that ESP can’t be proven (not that it doesn’t exist). There was some “insanely retarded” hypnogogic imagery that went past my eyes somewhere along the line and there was a lot more before the ninjas that I can’t remember. 

I believe it was Saturday October 6, 2007, that I had this dream. Well, I’ve been playing the game “Skate” for a few days now and in my dream (also with some interesting hypnogogic imagery) I was basically playing the game and learning moves from the pros and how to use these grind pole things which had all these different attachment things that you could use and hang from to do grinds and get to places you couldn’t before (and there was one pole with a pokeball attached to it). I was in a dark parking lot hangout with these giant gorilla, robot, rapper, skater dudes who were helping me out. I met Dave Chappelle’s character in my dream (who looked like he was wearing “negrodamus’” clothes) and they put me into a machine that was supposed to do something good, but it almost crushed my nuts…and that’s it. There was one part with a giant movie theater where there were a bunch of pompous assholes eating at fine tables or in their fancy red seats, eating disgusting looking slimy shellfish things. Later there was all of us people (me, brothers and sister, etc.) and there were these idol things and fire/plasma stuff breathing statue things, vivid excellently detailed dragons and freaky DBZ looking dudes and a bunch of action and adventure. That’s all I can remember for now though.

----------


## Pancaka

I posted all of those other dreams, but I've never written down my first Lucid. I figure it would be best if I were to write it here first.

*Log 0
Date: Unknown
My First Lucid Dream*

It starts out I am the bottom of a staircase that goes to the end of the wall in front of me and then turns right along the adjacent wall, leading up to a door. Everything was a bit of a brownish burgundy color and the light was kind of orange (like those street lights). In the line ahead of me into the door, up the rail lacking stair case, were a group of downtrodden olden day folk. I looked up to the top of the staircase to see Adolf Hitler, arms folded, standing ahead of the door (kinda like a bouncer) with a stern look on his face. He looked straight ahead and did not falter; he could've been a statue. I looked back at the folk in line to realize that they were all Jews from the time of Hitler. I was a bit scared and a bit angry now. They filed in slowly but with a kind of rhythm. I came up to the top of the line looking at the floor trying to avoid eye contact, when Hitler nudges me. _Oh God!_ I thought _I'm in trouble now if Hitler is picking me out._ Hitler's expression lightens and his body loosens up a bit. He leans in closer and asked, nudging me all the while "Grab me a beer on your way out?" His grin was long and endearing. I laughed nervously, but hid it well. "Sure thing!" I laughed, appreciatively. Apparently, behind the door was a bar and Hitler was the town's NICEST...GUY...EVER! I made my way toward the bar with a bit of a spring in my step and quickly received a bronze drink in a small glass. Apparently I've been there then (seeing how the bartender knew my usual)...and I'm of drinking age... So after Hitler, and having liquor in my hand (which is double wrong, because I'm Muslim), I'm still not lucid. Anyway. After taking a few sips, I heard a shriek from across the room. I see a Lowrider (it's only about 4 feet off of the ground... like I said, LOWrider) screech into the middle of the bar. My viewpoint shifts as another crashes through the wall and skids to a halt, taking people with it. Several long, lanky, cartoony black men stretch out from under the roof of their ridiculous vehicles armed with mac-10s, clad in gold, jewels, and purple, velvet jogging suits. They must've been somewhere in between 15-30 feet tall. They bent low to the grounds, legs spread out across the room waving guns around, shouting profanity (way to support your African American community fellas). "This is a robbery!" one shouted. People darted across the room, people ran in circles screaming. At first notice I jumped, deftly over the bar counter without even touching it with my feet. I yanked the door behind the bar open and practically dove in. I ran a few steps and slipped. A little scared now, I looked around trying to catch my breath. I slowly wiped my face and then started to look around. I realized I was in a sort of warehouse._I'm gonna need to defend myself. I need a weapon._ I swiveled my head to see that, apart from the gigantic metal storage units, the room was barren. I somehow had this idea that there was a shotgun nearby. I looked to my left to see a staircase leading up to a small room (maybe the crane controls?) There was a barred window but it was dark so I couldn't see (not that I would be able to see much in there at it's height). I tried to focus my sight, but my view was obstructed by a concentration of black spots in my sight. I tried to look through the hole in the spots to see into the window when I thought _Wait... My sight's not usually like this. Am I dreaming?_ Apparently that void that always appears in my recall was now visible. I couldn't see the missing pieces to the dream, but I could see where they go, if you catch my drift. I quickly sprung from my sore bottom and onto my feet and began vigorously rubbing my hands together. The black haze slowly cleared from in and around my vision. My dream-vision had faded for the first time and I was now lucid. I stared at my hands and then back up to the scene around me. I laughed softly and felt the realism in the environment around me. My heart began to race. _Don't get too excited now_ I thought trying to reassure myself. That thought invoked a horrible reaction. My vision started to fog again. My viewpoint shifted into third person, right in front of me. My face was twisting itself inward and was now a bubbling, deformed, knotted abomination. I tried to scream, but my mangled face wouldn't allow it. The blackness started to swirl in again as my face twitched and pushed inward. I pressed my hands against my face to try to stop it, but to no avail. I quickly started to spin as fast as I could, my feet moving as quickly as they could. I spun with enough centrifugal force to stretch my body out to some degree. My face un-knotted and stretched against the air. I could see the wind being generated around me in that third person view and as I slowed down, my vision unclouded and returned to first person. A nice save I think. I looked up at the window and took one step before my brother came in suddenly from the other side of the warehouse. He called out for me and urged me to come along, in fear that the thugs return. We quickly left through another back door and oddly enough...we appeared in a sun drenched Safeway store. I may have broken concentration and lost lucidity here, but at any rate, we got sweetbread and a sample of this really good popcorn stuff, although the man who served the samples looked a bit crazy (his smile was really big and his eyes were really wide). We left the Safeway in a hurry and as we exited, the blinding sun filled my vision with light. Ironically I opened my eyes to just the same in real life. I didn't accomplish much, and it didn't last long, but I did it and It felt great.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 13
Date: January 18, 2008
Seventh Lucid: Solomon's Fury*

I had a pretty strange dream. It starts out a family of Muslims is killed in some kind of bus that's being basically used as a bridge (the inside being the crossing). The bus gets shot up and I don't expect them to be alive anymore, but it just cut away. Apparently it is the work of a man named Solomon. He looked kind of Russian and had small black eyes, a slender face and short, white hair that stood on end. He looked about 40 or 50 or so and always wore a black suit with a black shirt and a black tie which showed his thin figure. There was a large portion of time my family and I were traveling together I guess. I can remember my Dad always going on about politics and ranting about how Solomon was going to kill us. He always used the Arabic pronunciation of course (Soo-lay-man). He ranted about how Solomon was an arrogant bastard and a murderer and how he was going to kill all the Muslims, including us. This, we knew to be true, but we still traveled on. I can't remember when it was, but I remember being in a house next to a bed that was right outside a gap in the walls between two rooms with a bunch of stuff on it including my sketchbook. I was gonna draw something, but I never really got around to it, which is pretty good, because I probably wouldn't have gotten lucid if I had stayed and drawn, although that probably would've been an interesting experience. So later I was wearing these thick glasses things, that I guess were prescribed to me by the doctor. I guess it was screwed up though because when I took them off, my vision was a little blurred and in one eye the image was a little larger and and fish eyed. There was a bug in them for some reason that flew out at me and freaked me out. I got in the van we had and we later arrived in some weird office thing with only a few short walls around it that was very high up, colorful and had larger walls far, far away. I guess we know Solomon was near or something too, so we were on guard. I guess now I knew it was a dream but I didn't want to become lucid until I came face to face with Solomon, so that  I could kill him with more style I guess, reserve all my fury. This would've been really good and you'll see why. I am glad however that instead of my subconscious just going "...yep it's a dream... what's weird about that? What's lucid dreaming?" it actually told me to get lucid...just not right away. So my strategy went to shit when some crazy lookin, old, white lady, with a frizzy white fro was making this crazy face. At first she was just looking forward and making this croaking noise, but then she whipped around and looked at me with these huge eyes! It was so crazy it instantly blew me away and made me lucid. I was fumbling around in slow motion as if I had just gotten punched in the face. As I turned I grabbed my father's shoulder for stability but quickly stumbled again and hit the side of a bookcase or something. As I was about to hit it I heard a deep slow motion voice say "STAAAAAY...CAAAALLLM!"...which was hilarious! Time slowly corrected itself and I was all Gung-Ho, pounding my fist into my palm, once, firmly, looking around for Solomon. As I was looking around I saw a picture of something. I can't quite remember what was in the picture but it was pretty damn big. I was walking towards it as if to walk into the scene. I got pretty hesitant and turned around. I saw another picture, which I also can't remember, but it was better and stuff. I was still debating however whether or not I should fight for a cause (a dream cause... but still a cause), or teleport... The cause was straight out the window and I was imagining eyes closed imagining as vividly as I could being in the picture. I thought, curling up in the weak gravity. I wasn't really falling but I ended up in a slightly curled position where I stood. When I opened my eyes... I discovered that I was awake. I curled into the position I was in my bed, but on my side. I was SOOOOOOPER PISSED!!! But at the same time, I did have a lucid, and it was decently close to my last lucid, so that was cool.

----------


## Pancaka

I had a cool dream a few days ago where I had a "Stand" (Extension of my spiritual energy in the form of an invisible being with special abilities [from Anime series "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure." I highly recommend it...anyway). I'll skip to the good part, since nothing else important really happened.

*Log 14
Date: January 25, 2008*

I saw a giant golem like creature walking out of where Batou and Motoko (Characters from Anime called "Ghost In The Shell") had just ran into. I decided to pursue it and so I used my stand but its hands (which was all I saw of it) couldn't reach. So I tried something else. I apparently had the ability to control all sorts of earth and stone which was plain AWESOME. The golem changed into a shelled dragon creature, looked somewhat like a giant evil earth tortoise or armadillo. It curled up and rolled at me with great speed and force, its giant spiked shell hurdling towards me. I jumped incredibly high in the air to avoid it and as I landed I brought the earth out from underneath it to create a wall (except all the stone was so fragile it just made a crappy hill ::embarrassed:: ). It fell off balance but quickly regained its footing ready for another go. As it came I made another "wall" in front of me, causing the behemoth to jump over me. Again it rolled and this time I made my defense by sending a series of small pillars from under it, almost keeping it in place. I was being really cocky (seeing how I hadn't taken a hit yet) and acting all cool. It prepared again making a loud roar as it spun. I readied myself, making a firm stance with my knees bent (in kind of a martial arts pose). It rolled in place shooting debris from the street everywhere. I concentrated my power in what would be my most devastating blow and THEN...my brother's friend woke me up  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Sure it was 2pm, but it was an awesome dream!!!
Batou (right)

 Makoto


*Date: January 28, 2008*

And now onto this mornings successful...WILD!!!!

I don't know if what I did is going to be my overall method, since the last time I had any sort of WILD it didn't work the next time I tried while using the same method as before. I guess it was more of a WBTB, but that's sort of like a WILD right? Anyways. I sat in my bed, decently tired, and imagined I was typing. I would think of random sentences and sometimes I typed "I will become lucid." I would imagine everything as realistically as I could down to the spacebar and shift keys. I soon started feeling a tingling sensation all over (mostly in my fingertips) and I started to feel vibrations. I couldn't see much and I didn't want to move, in case it was too early. I could see a scene, but still didn't want to move so I just imagined that my hands were moving closer together and rubbing together. It worked smoothly and I became more lucid. I walked around the tenements I appeared in just looking around. I was uncomfortable since I was naked but didn't really bother to put on clothes. I walked around and found that it sort of resembled my place. I walked into my room and saw nothing accept for my brother laying down on the mattress on the floor with his mouth agape and looking at the TV (the only source of light in that room) I imagined the lights on to find that it was just my brother's head. I tried to make it disappear but it didn't work. I just moved on. I went out into the living room and found some balloons laying on the floor, all strung together. I decided to try telekinesis to pop the balloons but all I could manage was to move them slightly. I thought of Caradon immediately and decided I would try to feel it with my mind. It worked better but I don't think I popped any of them, they just popped out of my hand (like a bar of soap).Once again I moved on.  I looked outside and it appeared to be light out just by looking out of the sliding door. I was reluctant about going out nude just in case I was just being a bit loopy and I was naked IRL. I looked outside to discover that it was actually nighttime so I just decided I must be dreaming and took a step outside. I saw some Asian woman on the balcony ahead of me and decided to find some interaction with her. She was naked, but I figured it didn't make much difference since I was too. She was talking on the phone and pacing around slowly and as I levitated up there, she went back in the direction of her dwelling, but didn't really seem to notice me. I followed her into her house where there was a bed and a man lay on the bed on his stomach wearing some very short denim shorts (what a freak...wearing clothes. Pshh.) I didn't like him so I decided to wake him. I gave him a slap on the ass to surprise him but he just kinda got up lazily and sat at the side of the bed (which made me feel weird because I touched another dude's ass :Oops: ). I demanded he get out. He started to leave towards the interior of the house, but I stopped him. "No." I said "Go outside." I pointed towards the balcony mischievously. As he came towards the railing I used Telekinesis to push him off the edge  :mwahaha: . I looked back to see that the woman had hung up the phone and was getting into the bed where the man had just left. As she slipped under the sheets she said something that freaked me out. "I'm ready :smiley: " she giggled looking at a bottle of lotion on the nightstand and then back at me. I hit the wall behind me in surprise and then "woke up" I had a false awakening where I sat at my desk and tried using the ACTUAL keyboard to WILD again, but that didn't work, of course.

I woke up for real and just sat there with my pillow over my head thinking about how stupid I was  :Mad: .

I almost forgot to add that I was curiously off balance during the whole Lucid. It was really weird but I didn't really pay attention to it too much.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 15
Date: February 2, 2008
BRAAAINNNNNSS...All over...*

Can't remember much but I was lucid...kinda. I lost it and went back to being dream stupid in a flash though. 

Notes:
Two guys/monster/machine/things convincing fusion
doing dishes (lucid)
Zombie Massacre/Jaime being a bastard  :Mad: 

Those are kinda the main points or themes of my dreams from that night. I was lucid in the dishes part and I guess I got something done because I think I woke up and went back into the dream. Then when I started to wake up again, I imagined that the darkness entering my vision from the top was just a bandanna I was wearing that was slipping off of my head and it worked. So I was able to quickly keep myself in the dream. Also I was able to worry about waking up without doing so, by concentrating. I LOVED the zombie part. I was going around in a suit and I was bald. I had an AK-47 and I was going through a huge, fancy restaurant killing zombies...I actually wasn't killing that many zombies though...I pretty much killed indiscriminately, but zombies were there...It was AWESOME! I was diving through the air in slow motion, flipping over stuff, sliding across the tables and all while simultaneously shooting. I also punched one zombie in the face and there was blood everywhere, some of his teeth flew out and then I kicked the one next to him in the face with my heel, breaking his neck, quickly picking my weapon back up and unloading more rounds into the zombie horde...among other things....

 ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 16
Date: February 10, 2008*

This one somehow bridged from my brother playing Guitar Hero...I don't really know how that worked but anyways. I was sitting in the parking lot of a small convenience store, in a car with my mom and a little black girl, who sat in the passenger seat. It was dark out too. I sat there on the left side of the back seat leaning on my knuckles (now that I think of it, I think it was my Dad's car) . A little boy then gets in on the right side. I look over briefly  but don't really think much. He wore an over sized gray hoodie and a black beanie with a white emblem that I can't remember a whole lot. He said something to my mom, but I don't remember that either. We sat for a few seconds as if we were waiting for someone and sure enough someone approached the car. All I could see was his maroon, leather jacket; his face was shadowed out. I imagined as he came over that he looked something more like Pharell, but when his face finally showed he looked more like Jay-Z or Kanye West. I didn't like it so I tried to change it with my mind. It worked a bit too. We pulled out of the parking lot and were exiting a parking garage, the man in the maroon jacket walking beside our car as we crept along (I think he was holding a gun too...we have some weird friends huh?). I think it was about here that I realized I was dreaming and became lucid. I finally realized that in controlling the man's look, I was dreaming. I stepped out of the car without a word of protest from anyone. I started flying around the parking area, coming close to the ceiling, ground, cars and I even had the full sensation of flight (besides the stomach thing, since I wasn't high up) I thought about waking up as I flew and was once again able to keep my concentration and stay in the dream. I came to a stop on the ground, laying on my stomach, with my palms on the ground as if I would push up and get up. I had my eyes closed (I don't know why)  and I kept clinging to the sensation of my hands on the ground just in case I would wake up when my eyes opened. I think that when I opened my eyes was the time I appeared at my old house. It was sunset now and the clouds looked pretty good. I decided to fly higher... but I could only get as high as about 20 feet! It made me pretty frustrated. I tried probably six times and I kept getting lower and lower until my feet were barely off the ground (I think I wasn't taking my time and concentrating enough). I went inside the house to find my brother sitting by some pictures in their frames, some big, some small. I took only a few steps before he started asking me to help him clean up because our grandfather's coming over from Minnesota (which is true). I got pretty annoyed. He told me I needed to take one of the bigger pictures and take out the frame and the broken glass and bring back the picture. I went over to the picture and pulled out the sheet of plastic that covered the picture...It didn't even have glass! Now I was really annoyed. I remembered that I wanted to just practice in my next lucid and go to a dark ghost city type place and just blow shit up with my mind  ::meditate::  ::evil:: . I left through the front door and closed my eyes, trying to warp. My brother followed me and started bugging me about getting it done, and how he would've really appreciated my help. I knew I wouldn't have been able to teleport with his incessent gibbering, so I decided to use him and the front wall of the house as target practice and make a huge hole in them both. I tried to use my mind to just make a hole appear but it didn't work! I tried to make a ball of energy but still nothing! I got REALLY frustrated and kinda frantic. I guess I lost lucidity because of my lack of concentration and ended up going in the house and looking through grocery bags, finding some weird pictures.

I can't remember if I ever used telekinesis in that dream (successfully at least). I do wish I had some more contol though. Gotta work on that. Overall it's a lucid...so I'm happy!  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

This one's from a nap yesterday. My friend Stacie reminded me that she had scoliosis and showed me how it looked on a piece of paper (somewhat). In my dream I was having back pain and I felt it and it felt weird. The view went into 3rd person and I pulled up the back of my shirt to see (missed a chance I guess  :tongue2: ). It stuck out a lot and it looked very grotesque. I put my shirt back in place and turned to Stacie excitedly. "I have the same type of scoliosis as you do!" I said enthusiastically  ::D:  (We have so much in common don't we?  ::laughhard:: )

I think we were in a restaurant at the time and there was an earthquake or a shooting going on or something. I remember Stacie being under the table and dust coming from the ceiling. I don't remember anything else though.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 17
Date: between February 12-14, 2008
Party Hard...or just sit there...*

I'll take a page out of Abra's DJ and try to be as descriptive and eloquent about this next one (I highly recommend reading her DJ. The writing of it is good enough and at the same time the dreams are just awesome)...

My eyes slowly opened, pried open by the washed out music, pounding in my swollen head. The bottle came back up to my lips as I took another sip of warm alcohol (which is strange enough as it is. I don't drink, nor do I ever intend to). The dim red light of the party dulled my already blurred vision. I could see Paul, sitting across the table saying something. I believe he was trying to cheer me up, make me look at the bright side, but I couldn't hear him over the headache, the music and the slushing of my own drink. I lay on my arms on the table in the small booth seat. I could see Stacie coming from the stairs and decided I should straighten my self out...against the back of my seat. So I forcefully pulled the table as close to my body as I could to keep my drunken body upright. Stacie seemed happy to be at the party (which suits her, since she _does_ party IRL). She decided to explain how she spent her time at the party. What stuck out was what she said about bangin' some guy upstairs. I didn't like to hear her talk that way so I pointed her in the other direction, asserting that neither of us wanted to hear about it. She became irritable. "Fine!" she said angrily, as she stepped clear of my vision. I became uncomfortable in my awkward position, fixed to the seat by the table and pushed it, frustrated, somewhat into the center. Paul tried to straighten it up, which angered me for some reason or another. And so, as soon as he finished, I pushed it into him as hard as I could, my harsh eyes fixed on his pitiful expression of surprise. I found myself wandering around the party and as it went on it seemed to become more and more red, as if when the party was over, everything exposed to the light would glow red for another week. Somewhere along the line, I remember wandering by another group of people in large red chairs, playing poker on a red table, with a red deck and red drinks. A rational woman, likely sober, asked some of the other patrons something (something like: "do you have bus fare," or "a phone I could use"). The others became annoyed by her questions and started making vulgar remarks at her. She made a witty retort, leaving them grumbling behind their cards and into their drinks. She moved on to a more courteous group and found what she was looking for right off, flashing a smug grin at the other men. I continued to wander, drink in hand until I once again found Stacie. I seemed to have sobered up a bit in this instance and was able to carry a conversation with her for a few minutes. I noticed  something incredibly odd and unsightly about Stacie as we talked. One cheek was gaunt, and the skin seemed stretched and dry, the other its normal self, despite a slight bumpiness. I queried her about this odd thing I had noticed and received an odd _answer_ in return. Apparently it was all because she was deformed at birth and received much re-constructive surgery, in order to look the way she does now, however, even after sixteen years, it had not been completed. She commented on how she liked the look of the thin cheek more than her (mostly) normal one (she thought it looked too fat. typical female mindset  :tongue2: ). I was feeling rather sick and quite depressed (not the best combination, huh?  :Sad: . I'm pretty sure this was why I was drinking too. The whole "fuck it all" mentality.) and decided that I would leave. Paul tried to tell some joke to lighten me up, but since he was touching on a delicate subject, it only succeeded in angering me and causing my headache to worsen. I slowly gained towards the back door, with my hand rubbing my eyes as if I had just awoken from a nice nap with some bad after affects and as I opened the door and the bright light from the outside flooded the doorway, my headache seemed to clear.

----------

Fragment: I remember running through the halls of my school like a beast. It was pretty cool. Apparently, it's because I finally got in shape...so somehow I am able to run 30mi/h and I'm not only fit, but extremely buff...alright cool. I started out going really fast, but right when I started thinking "Cool! I can run really fast, like a beast!" My speed decreased and I was caught again in that odd dream run. I just lay down...I thought I was getting tired  ::?: .

----------

More to come! Including one that was REALLY hilarious (Maniakal knows  :wink2: )

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 17 continued*

This one's from the same night as the one where I was drinking, but it was WAY funnier.

I'll start where it gets interesting. I was in the car with my dad and we were instant messaging each other. (while in such close proximity?...while driving!? ::shock:: ) We passed a house that looked very nice and my dad decided that we should buy it but we drove too far and couldn't get the number  :Sad: . So we both took out PSP's and used this little camera function (like forge in Halo 3) to go back and zoom in on the number. It skipped to later and we were turning in an application. We didn't put it in a mailbox, we didn't have some kind of appointment...we rolled it up and put it in the standard mail funnel...and it ran down a tube...where it landed...in a basket  ::hrm:: . The basket was full up and our application simply bounced off the bunch of springy, rolled papers and down the driveway. I watched it as it rolled slowly down and saw it get picked up by a frustrated looking man who just threw it away. Apparently they were the tenants and it wasn't for sale (go figure). I heard my father greet somebody and looked up to a walkway/balcony thing to see Will Smith...as a preacher. About twenty of his preacher buddies came out too. Apparently my brother and I had already met him, but my dad wasn't supposed to know that (wtf?). Luckily Smith knew that and he greeted us as if we'd never met. He said something about my brother's height and how he's "like Shaq." Now apparently they were both bald...My brother replied to this by saying "Mamase-mamasa-mamakosa" and then they touched heads  ::laughtillhurts:: . Then some of the other preachers started chiming in. The ones who stood out were one who was just a nice, funny guy, and the sweatiest man I had ever seen! It was so funny. The one man said something pretty funny and then the sweaty guy started laughing and shaking his head, wiping it off with a handkerchief. I was now hanging from a bent railing on a parallel balcony to the one Smith was on and as I watched, I noticed something peculiar. The sweat bag started to sweat more an more until it run down his face like someone was pouring it over his face. He shook his head more in delight as they all broke out in song, "PRAISE THE LORD!! PRAISE THE LORD!!" they sang. The mans robe wasn't so absorbent so glistening beads of sweat just ran down that too. They turned into Indians and started singing with a heavy accent now and it became so funny that I couldn't breath because of the laughter. Sweat was slung everywhere and the gibbering man sung loudly and made awkward dancing motions. "GIBBERGRUBBERDUBBERGIBBERYUBBERDUBBER!!!"  :laugh:  ::laughtillhurts::  ::lmao::  ::rolllaugh::  Now it wasn't even real. I was watching a movie with some friends and family. I couldn't stop laughing and it ended just as I heard myself laugh "I CAN'T BREATHE! HAHAHAHA! OH GOD! I CAN'T BREATHE!"

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 18
February 20, 2008
Wanna play KISS?*

Well I had a dream just before this that I think I may have re-entered, where I was at school, but it was much better looking. It was more indoor, with skylights and it looked high-tech while also looking like a Mayan temple thingy  :tongue2: . Anyways, this one starts out, we're in some strange class, learning about strange things and I had to go to the front of the class at some point to talk about  what we'd be learning next class (we were about to go and I'm convinced the teacher was too lazy to teach her own class). I exited into an adjacent room where I waited for the next class to come and was drawing something in a notebook, sitting at this table. Stacie comes out and says she likes what I'm drawing but one part is messed
up.
     "I know." I said, "It's just that when I draw I don't really see the whole picture. I just do it in bits and pieces and try to get it as close as I can."
    "Bits and pieces?" she replied "Come here. I'll help you." I thought it was very nice that she wanted to help, but then she introduced me to some game. "It's called Kiss." she said. She explained it to me by doing a little practice round on the piece of paper on which the game is played. Basically, It's about finding out a chain of events with some information and getting the right outcome and then you get to mark off part of the paper that is a larger box than the others that is labeled "KISS." So basically...when you get to that point you get a kiss... I don't know either. Anyways, she said it would help me to stop thinking in bits and pieces, while also playing a fun game.
     Naturally, I felt kind of embarrassed about the game, but if it would help me then I was sure to do it. I went on playing the game and solving the puzzles and every so often Kenneth and a smaller version of himself (who I assumed to be his brother, even though I've never seen him)would come to the window and we would pass a baseball through a small window, which had information on it and we would all be doing the puzzle. I remember scorching a name Stacie said into the floor (I guess it was part of the game), but I don't remember what it was exactly. Something like Jacob Corey. We went on with the game and we were having fun and all that and some other people came in too. I remember at one part, the window had accidentally been shut and I was trying to pry it open but Kenneth came running in through another small opening in the adjacent wall. We had solved another portion of the puzzle and marked off a portion of the box. "Okay. Kiss me." Stacie said. I didn't want to kiss Stacie, so I just let her give me a kiss on the cheek, immediately after which she urged me to continue as quickly as I could. After a bit more we had a break and I decided that when we had won I would give her an actual kiss  :wink2: . I walked to one end of the room and decided that I should probably chew some gum first  :Good idea: . I asked in unison with an Asian guy and we were both turned down. I saw someone else walking out the door holding six
sticks of gum with a mean look on their face, as if they didn't want to give any up. I called her on it, but it just made her shove her way through the door quicker. I left to go find some gum while we were on our little break and crossed a small moonlit field and heard someone playing harmonica (but in a very non-traditional way. It was one of the coolest things I've heard played on a wind instrument, if a harmonica can be called that). I found out it was my friend Jalal playing it, sitting on an inert guitar amp with the guitar on the ground next to him. As I neared he abruptly stopped playing, pounded his leg with his fist and gave me a crazy look in
jest (classic Jalal  ::laughhard:: ). He greeted me warmly and I pulled a few sticks of gum out of my pocket (when the hell did those get there?). I put them all into my mouth and began to chew slowly as I walked around. I started to worry thinking (what if she thinks it's too minty  ::shock:: )(LOL). I started walking back and spit out my gum when I heard Kenneth and his brother shouting behind me "You're playing late! You're playing late!" They were trying to tell me that it was an older puzzle and that it's not really valid, I guess. I told them that I knew and we were just doing it for fun and practice. I began to return, feeling very nice and then like always... MY DREAM ENDED!!!  :Bang head:  ::madtongue::  ::furious::  :Pissed:  How very kind of you, dream! ::bslap:: 

Well in the end I didn't get a kiss...then again why do I care whether or not I kiss Stacie?  ::shock::  Well I guess it would've been nice  ::smitten::  (not really lol).

----------


## Pancaka

I had another dream last night that takes place at school (for the most part). I remember hearing Christina talk and having her sound like a deaf person (since she's really quiet I guess  ::laughhard:: ) I also remember Hot Links being sold and Ali saying that his cousin lost a finger trying to get some (because they're so good  :laugh: ) I remember seeing Stacie once in class, and twice on the same sidewalk on the way to school. The first time she was just walking, but the second time, I was on skates and caught up to her and she was on skates  ::lolxtreme:: . Anyways, I was pretty pissed when I woke up, because I decided before I went to sleep that I would do a reality check next time I saw her  ::furious:: . Oh well. I'm sure I'll catch it next time. At least I'm getting better recall lately!  :woohoo:  ::goodjob::

----------


## Pancaka

*This is basically where my new DJ starts. All the other posts were from the old one.* 

I just remembered this thing from a few days ago. It's heavily influenced by a song. It's from Buckethead, so basically it's all guitar, except there are these parts in between with a creepy guy on the phone. "Post Office Buddy"is the song. It's incredibly weird  ::shock::  :Eek: . To really understand it you'd have to listen to the parts where the guy calls.


*Spoiler* for _You should really listen to the parts in the song first._: 



So I was in a store and I saw a REALLY cool cellphone on the ground. It looked like a combination between the iPhone and the Razr. Anyway, I picked it up because there was somebody on the other line and I was just plain curious  :tongue2: . I could hear fuzzy shouting coming from the other side, "You're sick! Y'know that!? SICK!" I knew who it was from listening to the song before so I was really angry and surprised. I could feel my heart beating faster and faster as I went through the store. I remember later seeing the woman, mouthing the words "help me" with a frantic, scared expression. I knew and I went to the other side and picked up a big mop thing from somebody's cart. It had a long extending handle and waved and wobbled as it moved, from the sheer length. I began to hit him with it but he didn't even really notice  ::?: . I decided to go find the cutlery aisle and stab him, but I didn't need to. at the suggestion of it in my mind, I spotted a cart with some knives in it. I reached to pick one up when I awoke.  :Pissed:  NOT AGAIN!?!? It always ends right before the exiting part!  ::?: 


 Here's just another song from Buckethead that is really cool. I can imagine a really cool action scene in an LD while hearing this. "Jordan"

----------


## Pancaka

::breakitdown:: 

The renovations to my DV account are now COMPLETE!!!

Hope you enjoy the new DJ!

----------


## Pancaka

- I won't really feel I have accomplished my goal of Telekinesis, until I have done something monumental with it or am able to use it without having to really try. Something like levitating a small lake (into a giant orb of water or something) or toppling an entire skyscraper  :mwahaha: .

- One of the first things I ever asked when I found out about lucid dreaming, was if I could replicate taste in my dreams, and obviously...I LOVE PANCAKES  :drool: !

- I don't want to just see Audrey Hepburn, I want it to be accurate and I want to actually MEET her. I want to introduce myself, and talk and all that.

- I saw the coolest dragon in one dream (first post) and I don't have a dream guide  ::whyohwhy:: . I thought it would be really cool to have a talking dragon as a dream guide, if any, so I want to meet up with that dragon and see if we can't work something out.

----------


## mark

hey man! said I would visit I had to search lol you changed you name and all....which by the way  pancakes rule  ::bowdown:: 





> - I won't really feel I have accomplished my goal of Telekinesis, until I have done something monumental with it or am able to use it without having to really try. Something like levitating a small lake (into a giant orb of water or something) or toppling an entire skyscraper .



 ::shock::  what a brilliant idea! that would be spectacular! man I look forward to reading that one!  :smiley: 





> - One of the first things I ever asked when I found out about lucid dreaming, was if I could replicate taste in my dreams, and obviously...I LOVE PANCAKES !



he he I dont blame you...to be able to eat anything and for it to be better then real food (from what I have read of dream eating) I really dont blame you





> - I don't want to just see Audrey Hepburn, I want it to be accurate and I want to actually MEET her. I want to introduce myself, and talk and all that.



ah audrey hepburn  ::dreaming::  lol to be fair she was a legend and I also would like to meet her :tongue2: 





> - I saw the coolest dragon in one dream (first post) and I don't have a dream guide . I thought it would be really cool to have a talking dragon as a dream guide, if any, so I want to meet up with that dragon and see if we can't work something out.



dragons are cool, I cant wait to read your stories of this

----------


## Pancaka

> man I look forward to reading that one! 
> 
> I cant wait to read your stories of this



No promises man, but I'll try really hard.

Well, last night I didn't have to great of recall last night, but from what I can recall, there was no Stacie  :Confused: . I certainly hope her presence in my dreams hasn't faded right when I got to notice it. She could really help me get lucid. Anyways, there was one eventful thing from my dreams last night. I had a sword and I could make large waves of energy come from it to cut anything. I was in a strange spaceship environment (it's a bit cloudy). Also there was one part (and this has happened a few times) where something popped up that was only discussed briefly, and four hours before my sleep  ::shock:: . It makes me feel like incubating something makes it less apparent, or ruins my recall and some things, mostly insignificant, seem to pop up more and clutter my dreams with nonsense. Well I can definitely say that even with all the craziness, I won't get lucid by just seeing something that doesn't make sense. My brain will just make sense of it somehow. Oh well.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

oh sweet (no pun intended...) you were able to get your name changed.  

btw, AWESOME sig.  portal + pancakes =  :Party:  ::goodjob::

----------


## Pancaka

Well I had some Tuna and Green Onions...let's see what happens. I had a bad Oniony aftertaste for a while too. I rinsed my mouth out with Listerine to get it out but it was still in my stomach, so it would come up when I burped  ::barf:: . Well I just hope for two things: That I have good enough recall, and that Stacie is there (that will hopefully give me the cue to do an RC). Wish me luck (even though I doubt you'll see this post until after I have gone to sleep  ::D: ). I might even see my dragon...or Audrey Hepburn! 

 ::smitten::  ::smitten::  ::smitten::  ::smitten::

----------


## mark

lol do you not like that? I love those they make such great sandwiches just add some spinach to mmmmm

----------


## Pancaka

> lol do you not like that? I love those they make such great sandwiches just add some spinach to mmmmm



 It was good apart from the aftertaste. I think I'll try it in a sandwich with spinach today then  ::D: .

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 19
Date: February 23, 2008
Cow Cloud Day*

This dream was from after I woke up from a night of bad recall and useless fragments. I still wrote some notes afterwards, but, unsatisfied I turned over and went back to sleep. I don't know what time it was, but I slept in until about noon after that.

This dream was rather odd, but I guess it was good. I initially remember it being what someone said was "Cow Cloud Day." That's the day when for no good reason...all the clouds are shaped like cows...and the moon was shaped like a telephone or something, I can't remember what happened to the moon. Well I was walking down a hall that was above the rest of this building. I was with some comedians apparently, a fat man, a couple of women and of course...Barack Obama...who used to be a comedian, but now he's going to quit all that and become president...I thought nothing of it. The hall had some windows in it and Barack quickly turned to one, jumped out of it like a cat, and into the back of a concession stand where movie tickets were sold, among other things. He and another man ordering a ticket found a way, through a series of complicated acrobatic maneuvers, to get free movie tickets. So Barack came out and gave everyone a ticket to just about every movie the theater had. We went to the nice lounge seats in one part of the theater and talked as loud as we want and nobody cared. I didn't notice the movie, because we were sitting round a really nice table with these really nice seats and we were sharing our opinions on Cloverfield. I agreed that it had flaws, but that it was good overall, though everyone else opposed me. I said to what used to be Barack (and was now what seemed to be a 17-24 year old slender white boy) that I was going to get some snacks at the concession stand, but he said that if I did, we would be caught, which makes no sense, so he argued it a bit. He even gave me $15 to spend, but I finally and uncomfortably complied. I saw a vague figure lounging on the seat across from me (back to the screen, legs on the seat, looking to my right, away from the screen). "Stacie?" I asked.
     "Oh. Hey." she replied. I was happy to see her, in a way I wish I didn't at the time. I was happy to see her, because she's my friend, not because I realized I was dreaming, which is how I would have wanted it.
     "Oh. Check it out. I got new shoes!" I said, putting my foot forward to show her (IRL: the day before our break, she came to school with some new shoes, I got some that night). She put her foot forward to excitedly to compare them. 
     "Well I'm gonna go, I have some things I want to do later and I want to change first." And with that she left. Seconds later, the movie seemed to have screwed up and the lights came on. 'Oh well,' we all thought and wandered off into the luxurious theater (I have lots of dreams about REALLY nice theaters  :Drama: ). We walked up some stairs and I saw Barack (still white) and some of the others having some fun with something. They were burning a $100 bill  ::shock:: ! Frantically, I asked what they were doing, nabbed the bill and put it out. It was ruined, over half of it burnt. I started to shout at them and then to sob  :Sad: . I reached into my pocket to get the $15 dollars and discovered that it was not a $10 and a $5...It was a $100 and four $50's! I got over it and I went over to the concession with one of the others and bought three hot dogs (YUM!), a bottle of water and a small watermelon (I don't even like watermelon  :Eek: ). I trudged out the door carrying the bags awkwardly and once outside, I set them down so I could get a grip on them. As I knelt down, some girl said something strange to me as if she knew me. I thought this was strange, but then realized it was my art teacher (Ms.Matsui). 
     "How could you not have noticed?" she inquired "I'm Asian." she annunciated with a smile.
     "You don't look that Asian!" I shouted "You're half white! You probably look more white than Asian." She thought this had some truth in it and gave up her argument. Stacie then came by (and at this point I realized I was at school) wearing some lighter clothing and gave us both a nice hello, holding the straps on her backpack. Matsui then requested that we both come with her on a special trip to help her with some art supplies or something. We both agreed and with that we were off...except I had forgotten my bags, Halfway to Matsui's car. I turned back and picked up the melon and saw that my folder (which used to be in the bag for some reason) was on the floor. "No!" I exclaimed, as if my life was dependent on my uneaten hot dogs. I looked up to see someone looking at me and pointing to another man doing something with a knife and the wall. I saw that he was eating one of the hot dogs. I asked for them back and he kindly gave them back, but he seemed really upset that he didn't have any hot dogs. I offered him some melon, but he was quick to object. I walked back to a truck that I spotted Stacie in and figured It was Matsui's. Stacie was in the front seat fiddling with the fuzzy radio which for a while was playing "Through the Fire and Flames" by Dragon Force (almost a hairband, but their solo's are insane. BTW this is basically the only song I've ever heard of theirs lol. Also, I find it hilarious that it was playing). Stacie gets a huge grin on her face and puts the car into gear. I asked what she was doing, and she said she was just going to take it around the block. We sped off and started going through a bunch of apartment parking areas and things like that, crashing into pylons and scraping other cars. I told her it wasn't a good Idea, but she just kept telling me not to worry and went on having more fun. We stopped and Stacie extended a gas pump from the truck and put it into another car (maybe we were stealing their gas?) and stood by it with her fists on her hips, legs about shoulder width, with a smug look on her face (as if she was showing off). She yelled something and I figured it was Ms. Matsui coming for her beaten up car...so I ran, but I didn't get far before a perfectly happy Ms. Matsui called for me to get in the car. I went back and got in the back seat with the door still open. Johnny (I think. I don't appreciate him enough to want to remember his name really) and...some other idiot I recognize, are running towards the car from the parking lot entrance. Apparently, they were students from one of Matsui's other class periods that she chose to join us. I quickly slammed and locked my door so I wouldn't have to sit sandwiched, between the two idiots, and told the nameless one to go around. We started to move, but we were going backwards and Nobody was really driving. We were just going on our way to wherever it was we were headed. I looked back at Stacie, who was putting her hair up in a different way (it looked a bit odd), was much tanner for some reason and was making this face that made her look like an old lady. I looked at some paper and was thinking about sign language (JUST thinking), when Stacie exclaimed "O! Sign Language is sooooo cool." Back to normal, she began to explain the invention of sign language in sign, while also talking so we could understand. From what I could understand it was correct, as for the rest of it I don't know and I'm pretty damn sure that her explanation was way off as well, but I didn't think anything of it at the time. I looked down at a palm pilot or a laptop or something that had a bunch of sayings in sign language (except it was all in text and smilies). None of it really made any sense in their context. They would've just been sayings in English, but they weren't even. It was just random crap. Then it said "What did ________ the train bandit do when _______ told him about....Final Fantasy." (I don't remember all of it) "What!" I exclaimed as I woke up.

Overall a good dream, but I was pissed that I didn't do an RC when I saw Stacie. I don't know what I would've been able to do with my lucidity, but it would've been better than that. Cow Cloud Day was only a small part of this dream, but that's the day it took place...I guess. That should be a universal dream holiday or something... Oh well. At least I know Stacie's presence isn't gone from my dreams, so I still have a chance at becoming lucid because of it.

I forgot to add that I almost did a WILD, but not really intentionally. I just sorta noticed and felt vibrations, but they faded and I didn't initiate a WILD :Sad: .

----------


## Caradon

Wow long dream! And lol, nice journal name change. it's fitting.

reading about you buying hot dogs made me hungry. I'm off to go make some hot dogs before bed. ::D:

----------


## mark

nice!! 

great recall man, unfortunately I stopped when I read cloverfield (I havent seen it yet and I am desperate not to have the plot spoilt or anything lol) if it does not give anything away about it let me know and I will read it

----------


## Pancaka

> nice!! 
> 
> great recall man, unfortunately I stopped when I read cloverfield (I havent seen it yet and I am desperate not to have the plot spoilt or anything lol) if it does not give anything away about it let me know and I will read it



Doesn't say anything about it. We just discussed our opinions on it. Btw, if and when you do see Cloverfield, sit towards the back. Lots of people got sick from the camera movement.

Well...My illness got MUCH worse last night, so I didn't get much sleep and when I did I couldn't recall anything. I had a couple of tiny fragments, but I didn't want to get out of my bed to get my notebook. I think Stacie _may_ have been there, but I can't be sure. So now I have a pounding headache, my nose is not only congested, but it hurts on the inside, I have chills and my throat hurts...but my cough has cleared up  ::D: .

editx
I recently remembered my fragments. I've written them down but I don't feel like posting...except the fact that I was fighting a giant bird with a cheeseburger. I also had a nap...and I couldn't recall anything once again.

----------


## Pancaka

Last night was terrible. I was burning up so bad you could've fried an egg on my forehead. I lay in my bed for seven hours without being able to sleep and I was a bit delusional. I don't think I really slept at all, but I think there was some HI coupled with terrible delusions. It was like a mathematical hell in my mind. I was thinking and thinking of things that didn't exist and they kept confusing me and giving me headaches and all the while I felt like complete shit. So of course no recall. I should be in school starting today, but I am WAY too sick. If I don't feel much better I don't think I'll go tomorrow either, but hopefully I will since I have art tomorrow...and I like art class. Jebus Cripes I hope I get better... :Sad:

----------


## mark

ah yes I know that one! isnt it the worst feeling when things just run riot in your head and there is nothing you could do about it? so what things were you seeing?

ha ha art is so cool ...that used to be one of my fav lessons

----------


## Pancaka

> so what things were you seeing?



Machinery I think. I don't really know, but it was terrible. It usually comes in some form of mathematics or something that has to do with quantity or deduction except it never adds up and it frustrates me even though there is nothing there.

----------


## Pancaka

Well for the past week and a day I should have been in school, but I'm still to sick to attend. I was hoping I would be able to make it to art class today (the last class period), but my washing machine messed up and I didn't have clean clothes to wear soon enough. 

Some random fragments from all over. I had good initial recall, but I haven't been writing them down since I want to stay in bed. I think I'll start writing again the next time I sleep, but here's what I can remember now.

For a few days there wasn't any Stacie and then there was...and the rest of the days there weren't... I remember the recent dream having something to do with her boyfriend. She was angry at him and reading how she felt...which is weird on different levels #1...it's just plain obviously weird #2 I only hear good about the guy.
I had a few really weird dreams (that I can't remember at all now that I started posting  ::?: )and a lucid that got lost. I saw a cartoon man and thought that was off, so I became lucid. When I did, half of my vision was knocked out and I couldn't move. I remember trying to slip out of my pants because I think that was part of what was holding me.


CUSP!!!
You dirty, wasp mongering Oneironaut! Your wasps infested my mind! And they hurt!

*Log 20
Date: March 3, 2008
Wasp Festival*

This one's from last night too. Basically, we had a bunch of wasp nest thingies aaaallll over the walls...on purpose. We knew that one day they would get out and that would be...like...happy time...I guess. So I wake up in my bed one morning and someone exclaims ecstatically  "Hey, the bees are awake!" I thought 'O joy!' with a smile on my face for about one second...and then I thought...won't they sting? I quickly shouted to Matt from my bunk to shut the door.(three inconsistencies! Matt doesn't live with us since...I think Friday, we don't have a top bunk anymore AND we were in my old bedroom) As soon as he did I told him to grab the towel next to him and fill the crack in the bottom of the door. As soon as I said that a wasp comes crawling through and flies towards me. I started whacking at it with a pillow and decided "well now I have to just kill it since it will just try to sting me." I swung at it some more and it disappeared. I looked down and then I looked to the side and it was latched to my arm! It was trying to sting me, but it was still getting prepared. I snatched the vile thing but it escaped my grasp and went for my nads  ::shock:: . Luckily it hit my upper UPPER thigh...pretty much right next to my junk, since I was sitting cross-legged. I remember explaining to somebody (like a little kid from out of nowhere) about the dangers of bee stings. I remember saying that bees have venom and only some will affect you unless you're allergic...then they'll all kill you (my Mom's allergic to bees...among other things) Later I was in my Mom's room and we were all showing off our stings and having a laugh. We asked where Sam was and someone said he was helping Matt (another one! My brother despises Matt! ::D: ). Matt stumbled in and showed his numerous stings. We referred to his little pattern as a "figure 8." I had a big deformed hump thing on my side that was just plain freaky.  :Eek: 

SAY SORRY CUSP!
 ::D: 

Oh I forgot to add that their stingers...were about a centimeter wide and about three times as long...now you must feel really sorry.

----------


## mark

> When I did, half of my vision was knocked out and I couldn't move. I remember trying to slip out of my pants because I think that was part of what was holding me.





shame man! I hate these strange little hiccups in lucidity. I have one similar were I get really tired and find it hard to stay awake.
 




> CUSP!!!
> You dirty, wasp mongering Oneironaut! Your wasps infested my mind! And they hurt!
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add that their stingers...were about a centimeter wide and about three times as long...now you must feel really sorry.




 ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  holy crap I hate bees and wasps!! horrible things!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. That wasp dream was something else. Hilarious how you were all sitting around just waiting happily for it to happen, and then showing off your stings, afterward.  ::lmao::

----------


## Pancaka

I haven't seen Stacie in my dreams for like...5 days  ::damnit:: 

Ah well  :tongue2: . It's not like I would ever catch it. Even when I finally got to see her IRL...I forgot to RC  :Bang head:  It would still be nice to have her around though, for the sake of it.

----------


## Pancaka

No recall last night... oh well I doubt it's gonna last long. I just thought it would be cool to have a nice dream. I'm really excited about getting lucid since I saw those new tasks  ::shock::  (Maybe if Stacie would come by and give me a hand! ::furious:: ) Those seem like fun and there's already been a lot of really fun stories about it too. I really like Sara's. That trash can reminds me of my cat  ::D: . I think I'll go to bed early or take a nap or something.

----------


## Caradon

LOL, at that wasp dream. ::lol::  good job noticing that cartoon dreamsign!

Good luck with the task's! It'll be cool to see what you come up with.

----------


## Pancaka

> LOL, at that wasp dream. good job noticing that cartoon dreamsign!
> 
> Good luck with the task's! It'll be cool to see what you come up with.



Yeah thanks. I don't know what happened with that one...maybe because I was sick.

I really want some exiting stuff to happen with those tasks too. They seem like REALLY good tests of my abilities as well as ways to strengthen them.

Well I just came out of a very light, restless, dreamless sleep...and I'm pretty sure that if I did have a dream that Stacie wouldn't have been present. If she would come back, I'd probably have a better chance of recognizing the sign, since I actually got to see her again today in class and did an RC...at some point, lol. I don't see any sign of any kind of extraordinary dreams on the horizon. I don't know...something could just pop up...usually does. It's not like I've incubated anything (successfully) really. OH WELL (I seem to always say that here...I'm very hopeful).

 ::banana::

----------


## mark

shame about the lack of recall, its so annoying isnt it.

Those tasks do look fun, I cant wait to try the advanced one....im gonna try to raise a army of zombies lol 

do you mind if I ask who stacey is?

----------


## Pancaka

> Those tasks do look fun, I cant wait to try the advanced one....im gonna try to raise a army of zombies lol 
> 
> do you mind if I ask who stacey is?



LOL!! Zombies.

Stacie is my classmate. She sits next to me in Art class.

Editx
Paul, who sits across from Stacie, who sits to my left, has showed up a few times as well, only coupled with Stacie. It's either both of them or just her. The latter is more of a common occurrence. My Art teacher showed up in one dream with Stacie and in another by herself (as a jogger...?)

----------


## Pancaka

I had...decent recall...but only for a bit. I didn't want to get out of bed to write down notes so my dreams ended up pretty much as fragments. No Stacie again...and I definitely didn't even get close to lucid... I think I'll try to change my sleep schedule around somehow...


WHEW! Finally caught up with reading DJ's (mostly. I skipped around a bit...)

----------


## Pancaka

Well...I just watched a bunch of bear videos on Youtube in hopes that they would influence my dreams...note to self...don't mess with bears  ::shock:: ...

Wish me luck! (even though you won't be reading this until I'm done sl-

Scratch that! My brother just came home with the new Smash Bros, a controller for our new controllerless PS3, and Resistance: Fall of Man for PS3...I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight...

----------


## mark

ha ha I get it resistance is great lol you should check out call of duty 4 especially online its brilliant

----------


## Moonbeam

> Well...I just watched a bunch of bear videos on Youtube in hopes that they would influence my dreams...note to self...don't mess with bears ...



Hey, good idea!  Thanks for that, I'm going to try it tonight.







> Scratch that! My brother just came home with the new Smash Bros, a controller for our new controllerless PS3, and Resistance: Fall of Man for PS3...I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight...



Pan!  Priorities! Well maybe you can have video-game ILD.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

God damn you and your pancake sig!!!  :Cheeky:  Do you realize that looking at that picture made me stuff my face with various food last night, none of which were pancakes, which made me want to eat more??

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your wasp dream was... gross! I hate bugs. Especially ones with stingers. 

Oh, and I love Audrey Hepburn! I think she's absoutely beautiful!

----------


## Pancaka

> God damn you and your pancake sig!!!  Do you realize that looking at that picture made me stuff my face with various food last night, none of which were pancakes, which made me want to eat more??



Lol. People always say that. I think I'll change it. I don't wish to torment my fellow dreamers any longer  :tongue2: .





> ha ha I get it resistance is great lol you should check out call of duty 4 especially online its brilliant



Ah...CoD4...explosions, headshots, "WTF!? LAG!"...good times. I had it for 360 and got to rank...51? Well whatever rank I was it doesn't matter now...my 360 broke a while ago ::whyohwhy::

----------


## The Cusp

> CUSP!!!
> You dirty, wasp mongering Oneironaut! Your wasps infested my mind! And they hurt!
> SAY SORRY CUSP!



Ummm... Sorry?  Maybe I should put a warning on my DJ.  





> I snatched the vile thing but it escaped my grasp and went for my nads .



That was a close call!  Can't even begin to imagine what kind of pain that would have been it the wasp had hit it's target.

----------


## Pancaka

> Ummm... Sorry?  Maybe I should put a warning on my DJ.  
> 
> 
> 
> That was a close call!  Can't even begin to imagine what kind of pain that would have been it the wasp had hit it's target.



Hehe. I was just poking fun.

Yeah. Hopefully it would've been one of those situations where I wouldn't have felt pain accurately, because that definitely would've sucked.

----------


## Pancaka

When I woke up, I couldn't remember anything, which made me want to sleep more since I was actually feeling a bit tired (since I stayed up so late last night playing Brawl  :tongue2: ). I went back to sleep and was able to recall most of the dream, however the transitions from location to location are very fuzzy. So I think I know what I'm going to try out to get back into the swing of things. I think I'm going to start waking up halfway through sleeping and see if that does anything. I guess its like a WBTB, but it's not really for lucids. I'm terrible at WILDing so I'm going to save it for later...Now all I need is an alarm.

----------


## Moonbeam

No VILD?  Darn!  Keep trying for BILD.

----------


## mark

> Ah...CoD4...explosions, headshots, "WTF!? LAG!"...good times. I had it for 360 and got to rank...51? Well whatever rank I was it doesn't matter now...my 360 broke a while ago



ha ha thats great!! I hate those lag times, its like you shoot the shit out of someone for ages then you die and when you see their view you didnt even get a shot off ha ha

shame about the 360 mate, still now you have a ps3 which is probs good cos they are going to stop making the HD disks for the 360

shame about the recall mate, hopefully you will have some ool dreams tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

WOW! I just finished watching 'Fight Club.' What a great film. Can't wait for some dream fights  ::bslap::  :Boxing: !

Which reminds me! Time for bears!

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a good movie.  Did you see the little flashes of the imaginary guy at various times?  We didn't notice it the first time we watched it, but if you slow it down you can see him flashing in and out of scenes where he's not really supposed to be there.

----------


## Sara

Oh, great movie indeed!
Never noticed that, Moonbeam (guess I was too focussed on you-know-who   :tonguewiggle:  ) Should watch it again.

----------


## mark

I have never seen fight club so would you all recommend it

----------


## Pancaka

> I have never seen fight club so would you all recommend it



Definitely.

*STACIE CAME BACK!!!*

I had decent recall and I have some time to post it on DV in the morning. 
This dream has 5 major points to it, not that they all come and go in any order, some come up again.

Smash Bros. (I thought I would have some Brawl influenced dreams)Vampire trap (lol Mark)My blatter (on the verge of exploding  ::o: )Stupid kids!Stacie's return

*Log 21
Date March 11, 2008*

First, I can remember playing *Smash Bros. :Brawl* with my brother and then we were playing it on our DS's using the Wi-Fi to play together. I left and my recall gets a bit fuzzy around here, but I return to the room later to find some little kid...playing with himself... ::shock:: . He gets surprised and I ask him what the hell he thinks he's doing. I look at the TV to see that he's on the stage select screen on *Brawl* (that's how good it is  ::happyhappy:: ). I saw that there was only one available stage and realized that he must have erased the game data  ::furious:: ! He ran out of the room crying, but I stayed and just looked at the screen in anger and bewilderment. *FUZZY FUZZY RECALL*. I remember seeing the Shigiro Miyamoto talking to someone about how the kid erased all the characters and then sold them without having the rights to them. They said they were in big trouble, but they were gonna file a lawsuit or something. *FUZZ*. (this part wasn't particularly important, nor did it last long, but it stuck out, because it was weird) Later, I figured I would take a shower, but I really had to take a leak! I don't know why but I had to hold it until I got into the shower, but the water was still warming up. I couldn't hold it for much longer and I started to pee, but managed to hold the rest of it until I got in the shower...but then I don't remember the shower. *MOAR FUZZ*. Later I was in more of a desert locale, with a couple of shacks, but not much else. I think it was just down the  hill from where everything else was. I went into one of the shacks and peeked in cautiously. I thought I heard someone moaning, and went around a piece of machinery that was blocking my vision to find a vampire, caught in a chain (maybe a bear trap). It was snarling at me and trying to get me. I got terrified and ran away. Later I returned to the original house and found that my mother and sister were sitters for all of these stupid kids. I told them all that I hated them and that they were ugly and that they all suck and stuff...I hate kids I guess. At some point there was a place that looked somewhat spooky, like a murky swamp, or a foggy graveyard, but with more purple and there was a part where the house was like a sailboat in the sky. I can't remember exactly what happened, when Stacie came in but I'm pretty sure it had to do with art or something. I think one of us gave the other something to look at because it was peculiar. I think it was her that I was with when I went back to the shack with the vampire trap (either her or my sister. I think Stacie is more likely). When we went back, we got to see the owner and his new pet...a vampire cat/dog/bear thing. It was the size of a dog, but with the frame of a bear and the head of a cat. It was a dark, dark brown; almost black and its mouth was caked in dry blood. It followed us along the shelves and tables in the old man's shack of a workshop, making me nervous. I tried to move at a steady pace, but I kept my eye on the cat, in case it decided to get rid of me. I think that I started to treat it a little more friendly a bit later, thinking that it wouldn't attack me. It started to look a lot less mean and a little more like it was just interested. Whoever was with me wasn't nervous at all though, which made me feel like a pansy  :Oops: . At that point it wasn't very vivid, so I probably didn't think of doing a reality check at any point, even though I've been doing a little more lately.

That was around the time I woke up. When I woke up, I sat there trying to think, but my Mom just kept telling me to get up. It was on the tip of my memory too! I almost had it but I just can't remember exactly what it was that I was doing with Stacie. Hopefully I'll remember some of the details and be able to post them. Oh well. It's definitely progress (or at least recovery) so I look forward to my next dream.

----------


## mark

ah nice one my friend!! 

How does brawl play? is it any good? I see it has influenced your dream alot lol

Nice one on the vampires,especially the cat/dog/bear thing! arnt vampier animals the freakiest things!

 :boogie: wooohooo and stacie was back to lol shame you never RCd though but still I bet it was nice to have her back in your dreams

----------


## Pancaka

> How does brawl play? is it any good? I see it has influenced your dream alot lol



 for the most part it plays like the previous Smash brothers title. Some say it's a bit slower and that may be kind of true but it's by far the best of them so far. I really like a lot of the new characters, but some are just a bit much  ::?: . Still a great game.





> Nice one on the vampires,especially the cat/dog/bear thing! arnt vampier animals the freakiest things!



 Well it was pretty scary even though it turned out to be pretty tame. I'm hoping for more of it though, it might remind me and get me lucid.





> wooohooo and stacie was back to lol shame you never RCd though but still I bet it was nice to have her back in your dreams



Yeah it's pretty cool. I did a lot of RC's today too. I would do one whenever I my eye caught her in art class today  :tongue2: .

Yeah even though I never RC'd it's always good to have a few pals around.

----------


## Pancaka

I don't know...I think I'm tired enough to nap...but where would I be able to get some good rest around here? well doesn't that suck. I think maybe I'll stay around for another hour or so...*sigh* I just hope I don't go to take a nap and then lie awake the hole time. That happens a lot, especially while I'm sick  :Sad: .

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, fight club was strange but cool.

----------


## Pancaka

Well, I failed to mention that before I took my nap, I had a bit of chocolate (nod to Mark). I had a dream that I find hilarious for the most part, but actually pretty down to earth aside from a few parts.

For now I'll just write down what I put as notes and see what you can make of it. That could be quite fun.

ResistanceDadStory in my head/guy on porchRub with syrupOld peopleEating their chocolateWake up coughing

Alright. Get to it. Let me know what _you_ think I dreamed about. Oh. Unfortunately no Stacie this time. Then again I would hope to get lucid the next time I see her...in  a dream of course. lol. *RC*

----------


## Pancaka

Not much to remember. I think Stacie was there except there was something important or more dramatic about this dream. There was something else, but I can't remember. It's probably because I went right back to sleep rather than finding my notebook. I didn't even think about writing it down though. Oh well. Recall is a bit better than before for the most part so I don't mind one night of bad recall at the moment.

Who else had trouble getting on DV a while ago? The page wasn't loading for an hour. What really sucked is that I had nothing else to do and really wanted to read some dreams  ::embarrassed:: .

----------


## Pancaka

I took a series of very small naps and woke thinking that I had a dreamless sleep, but as I was sitting here going from page to page of random internet gems, something reminded me of the fragments.

All I can really remember at the moment is that I was playing with Godzilla action figures. I think that as I was playing it basically just went into a scene where two monsters were fighting. I snapped out of my fantasy shortly after and went on with the dream. From what I can remember it was pretty cool. Pit from Smash Bros was there as well as some others, but I can't remember too well. I think there was some kind of X-Men plot entwined with it or just something with super powers. I REALLY liked the locale. A nice town with a lot of sunshine and a really cool looking library. 

For now I'll wait to see what you think about the other dream and post the rest of it later.

----------


## Pancaka

I found the best smiley EVAR! It's so epic...



This made me want to make my new avatar in Photoshop. Check it out. I like it.

----------


## Caradon

> I found the best smiley EVAR! It's so epic...
> 
> 
> 
> This made me want to make my new avatar in Photoshop. Check it out. I like it.



Oh, thats great! LOL! I love your new avatar too. I'm starting to think your Pancake crazed. ::lol:: 

Cool that you remember some nap fragments. They sound interesting.

----------


## mark

::bowdown:: ha that smiley is great!! 

I was gonna buy that today on blu ray instead I bought the resident evil movies  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

Well I can't recall anything again today. So far I've been doing a lot of reality checks and basically incubating Stacie (lol that sounds funny). Oh well. I expect my dreams to be pretty good tonight.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i had pancakes for dinner tonight.

----------


## Pancaka

> i had pancakes for dinner tonight.



LOL! I'm starting to like the influence I have with my pancakes.

----------


## Pancaka

Some pretty good recall, but I woke up a few times and couldn't get back to sleep that quick and then I forgot some of it.

*Log 22
Date: March 15
A Strange Change of Scenery*
I remember a part with our light bulb going out (it was probably just because I was dreaming) and so I went out to get a new one and I kept being very careful with it because the metal part was hot. I went into the kitchen and thew the light bulb away, but got thirsty or something so I went to the sink and saw a tasty looking piece of chicken sitting on the surface of an otherwise clean plate. I picked it up and started to chow down. I turned around and was outside. I remember Falco from Smash Bros. coming down and trying to teach me how to use my powers I guess. I had a black extending aura type thing that could turn into a scythe...it was _something_ like that. I remember practicing with Falco for a while and then there was something about an evil empire or something like that. I remember being underground maybe...and there was a bunch of high tech machinery (this part is hard to discern). I remember being with maniakalBycikle and we were sitting on a stone bench in this environment, scrunched in with a bunch of other students. There were a few teachers and some cops as well and some people had done something. They said something about something being stolen from school and then they addressed me. 
     "Omar!"
     "...yes?" I replied drowsily. 
     "Who do you think did it?" I remembered that I wasn't at school the day of the theft and they must've thought I was a smart kid. The whole time they were explaining that something had been stolen, the girl next to me looked nervous and uncomfortable.
     "I think she did it." I explained, pointing lazily to my right. "She looked really nervous when you were talking about it." My eyes began to close and my limp neck could no longer carry the weight of my tired head. My head fell onto Maniak's shoulder, making me want to get up, but all I could manage is to say "I'm tired..." I could hear them saying something about arresting the girl, but I thought it was unfair that she couldn't try to defend herself. "That's just my opinion." I tried to assert, but it was too late. I fell to sleep and I believe it was at this point that I woke up.

It was pretty weird how when I turned around I was suddenly outside and then with a bunch of students. lol those Smash Bros. characters are still there too.

*Missed Chance (again...)*
I only remember being on the computer and trying to show these two kids from my science class a video on Youtube.  I was trying to close my email  down and open up a new tab for Youtube, but it was being slow. (here's where I miss it) I saw an e-mail that was a notification from Myspace that Stacie had sent me a message, but I didn't RC since I only caught a glance of it and I was trying to show them this video (I guess it was also a little more subtle than if Stacie was actually there anyways). I remember them showing me a video from a guy on Youtube called Nigahiga. It was really weird, because the thug character told the nerd character to drink from a two liter of soda and he ended up pouring it all over the place while trying to drink it. I just thought it was weird and dumb  ::?: . I can vaguely remember a bit of running about and later we were talking about making a disgusting smoothie for someone we didn't like. It contained feces, urine, toilet watter, a bunch of fruits (which surprisingly got rid of the smell completely), vanilla pudding or other similar substance and I think bleach. I remember that we couldn't manage to get it out of the toilet, save just a bit.

I can't place it, but my dad was there in one of the dreams, I just can't remember when or which. Also, like usual, "my house" was  not how it actually looks, I just knew it was my house.

----------


## mark

> *A Strange Change of Scenery*



cool dream there mate! I love it how the scenery changes shame you never noticed the scene change. lol that part were you accused that lass of being the thief nice  ::bowdown:: 

its strange I get that tired feeling in dreams sometimes to...its horrible





> *Missed Chance (again...)*



lol shame about the missed chance but hey at least you are managing to get her into your dreams which is always good and in no time you will notice the dream sign  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> its strange I get that tired feeling in dreams sometimes to...its horrible



 From what I can recall, it's the first time that's ever happened to me in a dream.







> lol shame about the missed chance but hey at least you are managing to get her into your dreams which is always good and in no time you will notice the dream sign



Well as disappointed as I am about missing it, I am still pretty much an amateur. I just need some more experience I think. I guess I'm kind of slow getting into it though compared to _some_ people (maniak!). Oh well. I got some pretty good recall, so I'm happy with that and I've been doing SO much more reality checks. I just need to get more recall I think and then get to actually noticing my signs in the dreams, then I'll be good.

----------


## mark

hey mate no need to be disappointed at all  :smiley:  they were great dreams and its progress to get your dream signs into your dreams. its all good man  :smiley: 

Is this maniak a DVer?

----------


## Pancaka

> hey mate no need to be disappointed at all  they were great dreams and its progress to get your dream signs into your dreams. its all good man 
> 
> Is this maniak a DVer?



Yeah. He's a friend from school that I got into it. He posts a bit here, but not much. You should be able to see him on the first page I think. His full screen name is maniakalBycikle. He love to go biking of course. He had his first 3 lucids much quicker and closer together than I did.

----------


## Pancaka

I suddenly remembered something when my eye caught a glimpse of the mustard bottle. There was some toddler who  I was making put mustard on my food for me. He was drenching the food in mustard, but I didn't stop him. It tasted better than I expected and I thought maybe there was something wrong with me and that I was getting worried over nothing.

----------


## raklet

> we were talking about making a disgusting smoothie for someone we didn't like. It contained feces, urine, toilet watter, a bunch of fruits



 ::barf::   Pancakes please.

----------


## Pancaka

I remembered another part. Also hard to place. I remember that I was with the Emperor from Star Wars and we were messing around. He gave me a lightsaber (YES!) and then we were messing around with them. The hilts were black and they pulsed with light the color of the saber. I wanted to change the color so Palpatine showed me a little dial that changed it but it went from blue to green to blue again before going to yellow, orange and then FINALLY red. It was a bit annoying. I can vaguely remember taking a few whacks at him for fun. He's actually pretty nice in person lol.

It reminded me of this video I've seen. It's pretty funny.
"3 In The Afternoon"
Enjoy.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> there was a bunch of high tech machinery



could this be because of my art project?





> I guess I'm kind of slow getting into it though compared to _some_ people (maniak!).



 I sure don't feel like its fast...i've been getting lazy about...pretty much everything.  So far my LD's have been: 1) very lucky/random, 2) very short, and 3) NOT very interesting.   ::?: 

oh and that video is sweet.

----------


## Pancaka

> I sure don't feel like its fast...i've been getting lazy about...pretty much everything.  So far my LD's have been: 1) very lucky/random, 2) very short, and 3) NOT very interesting.  
> 
> oh and that video is sweet.



Dude...that right there describes almost all of my lucids... Besides, they were in much quicker succession. I am kind of glad I got you into it though and I'm happy that you're a bit more of a natural at it. Oh well. Things seem to be looking up actually  ::D: .

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehe! That lightsaber part reminds me of when I was in some electronics store, and I saw a really awesome lightsaber there. I'm not much of a Star Wars fan, but this thing was really cool. I picked it up and swung it around and stuff, trying to be really subtle about it of course (I was like 21, man, _and_ a chick. I still am, come to think of it.). Then this like 15 year old geeky kid picked up the other one and was messing around with it, and I _desperately_ wanted to have a lightsaber fight with him. Omggg, I was like dying inside... but my friend pulled me away from the scene just in time.  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> I wanted to have a lightsaber fight with him. Omggg, I was like dying inside... but my friend pulled me away from the scene just in time.



LOL! I woulda just whacked him on the head when he turned his back and broke out.

*WOO!* I had some AWESOME dreams. There were quite a few since I went back to sleep...twice. I'm really, really, REALLY glad I put my foot down and wrote down my dreams before going back to bed. The caliber of AWESOMENESS probably helped to get me out of bed. All *4* of 'em have some kind of value in either the BAD ASS category or the FREAKIN HILARIOUS category, so they are all well worth posting (can you tell I'm psyched lol  :boogie: )

*Log 23
Date: March 16, 2008

Super Zeros-SHOWDOWN: maniakalBycikle*
My brother, sister and I are all running about and we're all little kids (8-12 range). My brother is wearing a backpack, with a Game Cube and Smash Bros Brawl. (Makes some sense I guess). We were in a nice big building with a little pool in the middle (for atmosphere. Very nice). I was standing around after someone had told me to wait for my mom, when I hear a splash. My brother is trying to jump the length of the pool by jumping on the stepping stones, but he keeps hitting the water with one foot, leaving his shoe soaked. Later, my brother and I are in this HUGE room with a small TV in it near the HUGE window. My brother started digging through his backpack as I went to turn on the TV when I hear "FUCK!" I go to see what was the matter and my brother is rifling through his backpack, cursing all the while. "I forgot the AV cables!" I moaned with disappointment. (It says "Fancy place" in my notes but I can't remember. Based on how things have been going it should pop up in time) Later, we were running around some art...place. It's hard to explain. My brother thought that it was some place where you could tag wherever you want but they said we couldn't. There was some section about super heroes and we wanted to get in but all the doors were locked. They said the heroes weren't there (BUNCH O CRAP!). So with our heads hanging in disappointment from our heavy shoulders, we began to leave... BUT THEN! CRISIS! The worlds heroes were needed DESPERATELY! (imagine a dramatic, super hero like echo when there are capitals. lol). The sky was shrouded in clouds of pitch and blood. Thunder shook the earth and lightning bolts split the heavens (seeing the drama yet? lol). SUDDENLY! The heroes UNITED!  (alright, enough drama). The heroes stood there, looking bad ass, but everyone was still really disappointed at their lack of punctuality. Now it became a video game like experience. I remember things freezing as I was looking. I heard some voices and I was trying to select a hero, who's place I would take. I decided to take the place of one who wore some really cool high tech armor and a really cool helmet. He also had a very cool weapon, but its details escape me at the moment. It was some kind of high tech blunt weapon. I remember suddenly being in the back of a big truck with a few seats in it. It looked really cool. Other heroes stood beside me as we readied our attack. I pulled out my weapon and dashed for the first foe in sight...MANIAK! I charged at him and swung my weapon with great force, but he defended with a powerful backhand and snapped it right in half! I returned the weapon to its place on my back and then came at him with lightning fast punches and kicks. It was a fast paced brawl that went on for a bit more than a minute. Maniak and I exchanged blows, parrying, blocking, back and forth. I remember seeing a heads up display in my peripheral vision and it would occasionally go into 3rd person for some really cool shots. I remember my gauntlets having special attributes so that my punches would be stronger. I finally started to break him down and landed a few good punches, when the others joined in. I was a bit frustrated and wanted to shake 'em off so I used a move called (in the HUD) "Awkward Kick." It was called this, because of the way I jumped, spun and kicked backwards and could reach at almost any angle. I held Maniak's arms to prevent his attacks (he was a real powerhouse) and landed a kick to one of the lackey's faces. Slow motion. Spinning camera. He hit a bunch of the others, spun and took them down with him giving me the space I needed. Maniaksuper jumped from the open wall (apparently there was no cab to this cargo) to a truck bed with some others on it and stared back menacingly. Determined, I made a good dash and jumped as far as I could. 

I vaguely remember landing on the truck bed before waking up, but still an AWESOME dream. 

*Wolf Demon Chase*
I remember looking at an in game map of a large desert island. I was in a Jeep with some woman and we were supposed to be making our way somewhere, fighting off men with guns on the way and other adventurous things. I decided that we'd go off route and roam for a bit and so we drove up and down the terrain and wound up in a snowy area. It was white and overcast and some snow fell. As we were driving round, a wolf came chasing after us. It was capable of matching incredible speeds. Our Jeep was (supposedly) going 300mph at some points, but it would still catch up to us. It jumped up and grabbed my partner from out of her window and threw her on the ground! It lost its grip for a second and my partner rolled making a bit of distance between them. I swung around to save her and hit the wolf cutting it clean in two at the hip. She swung open the door and slammed it shut and then we were on our way, but the wolf was up again! It ran after us somehow using only its front legs and kept pursuing. I don't remember how or even if I killed it or got away, before waking though.

*"Cybernetic vagina enhancements, now available"*
This dream started with my brother, Ian and myself watching a Ghost in the Shell (GITS) movie that doesn't actually exist. I remember the main character suiting up for a mission and then walking around someplace in the city when an advertisement played over a PA system. "*bing bong* (female voice) Attention (as if addressing consumers). New, cybernetic vagina enhancements, now available." I laughed at this, but not nearly as hard as I did when I woke up. Anyways. A bit after, there was a strange, fat king who was with us (or us with him...from the quality of our shelter, the former would be more likely) who was very confused with how we did things. I remember later finding the king in my bed, his fat gelatinous blob of a body spread out, under my comforter. I remember calling him an asshole under my breath and leaving the room. Ian, Sam and I decided to continue in the living room, but not even a minute after my dad entered the house we turned off the movie. I remember another movie coming on and a man and a few of his fellows went out and his great friends decided to get him liquored up and get find him a nice hooker (what great friends those are  ::?: ). It turned out that was the producer of the film (strange?), then later I found out that it hadn't happened...yet. The king apparently adored the movie and was discussing it with the producer and his friends and they told him about how they were going to get him inebriated, find a dolled up, drunken harlot for him to shag and that he would do it...but that he hadn't yet. They proved it by saying that they saw it on the DVD...(very strange) I tried to make sense of it, but decided not to let it bother me (even though I should have. It could've gotten me lucid  :Mad: ). I was later in a strange, but homey and all together nice town with a woman who was apparently my ex-girlfriend [COLOR="Green"](Maniak should know why I find that hilarious...but he wouldn't dare tell! lol!)/COLOR]. I also remember being a bit older at this part (20-28). I was walking with her and we were having a nice, mellow time, although I was frustrated, trying to find a "fountain" with the right elemental properties (the town was had them all over. It looked quite nice and they were supposed to be pretty special). I remember her fiddling with a Nintendo DS, which would show me the element and a few other things, as I was walking around. She said something about us getting back together and I think she may have said something about starting a family. Not sure. It sounded like a good idea but still a bit iffy, since it hadn't worked out before. I expressed this and she replied in a way that I found pretty funny. 
     "C'mon...titties are right here." she said turning her chest towards me.
     "Well...I just think we should keep seeing different titties" I replied cleverly. I thought it was pretty funny. I stopped abruptly when I found something. It was a fountain with the water element and I needed to do something with my DS again. Apparently it was good for starting a family or something, so I decided I would get together with her again because I wanted to have a Squirtle (as if she was going to birth it  ::laughtillhurts:: )A few icons appeared on the lower screen and I tapped one with a bunch of coins. It said that I had won a bunch of money. The excitement didn't end there. I tapped one with the character Ness on it and he appeared from nowhere, exploded and lit fire to the inside of a building  ::shock:: . I took it as an opportunity for a minigame however and tapped on a Squirtle icon and appeared as a Squirtle in the burning building, trying to put it out. I got too close to the fire and the game ended. I looked up from my DS and was in a car with my mom who was talking to me about life and trying to teach me things. She said something about her boyfriend who (because of that suggestion in my mind) was waiting for us to pick him up on the side of the road (that happens a lot. that suggestion thing. If you think there's going to be a monster behind you...it will be). He got in the car, greeted me normally and did some cool handshake with my mom lol. She started talking about other stuff as well as he did and it started popping up outside the car. We picked up another black fellow (who I recognized, but can't remember now) and then my mom started talking again. She said something about my "back yard" (I think she was referring to my personal happy bubble...know what I mean?)and a bunch of giant, hollow logs started popping up and a bunch of semi trucks started coming at us. My mom was apparently going down the wrong side of the road, but was deftly weaving between them. Nobody was even alarmed.
     "And are those ants mom?" I joked. "Let's squish 'em. Go on, run into one!" My mom went off the side of the road and almost hit some bikers. I thought it would be funny if she did and tried to tell her to do so, but she refused. She took a sharp turn and went off the side of the road, up onto the sidewalk, up some stairs, hit a man, golfing on the porch of a golf shop, and crashed into the front wall of the shop. It was mostly floor to ceiling windows and a big glass door, so we really didn't take any damage, but the golfer (who made a funny wiggling with his hips, both knees bent in as he swung lol) was surely dead. We all gave a big cheer as if we should do it again lol.

A good amount of dreams I'd say. I just hope I can get a good lucid in. Doesn't seem unlikely. Oh well. At least I'm RCing a lot more lately. Well, I'm going to bed now (for obvious reasons lol) and because my mom and my sister's bitchy friend are bitching...bitches. lol. I love my mom, but my sisters friend needs to go  :Mad: 

Ness


Squirtle

----------


## raklet

::bowdown::  That is a good set of dreams there.  Going 300 mph in your jeep was really cool, and I liked the line "we should keep seeing different sets of titties".

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  incredible recall mate!! 

great dreams to, that battle in the first dream is just great and I am especially loving the "awkward kick"  ::lol::   I am still to have such a cool battle in a dream.

That last dream was just hilarious! that PA announcement was just great ha ha, in fact that whole dream was great. From the whispered asshole to the random hooker stuff and the giving birth to a squirtle and the best bit  "titties are here"  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Pancaka

I don't remember much, but we were doing something in school and we had to pretend that we were handcuffed  ::whyme:: . I remember seeing Stacie a few feet from me looking at her imaginary cuffs in front of her. She had her hair down, which is weird, because it's almost always up. It's probably because of a picture I saw on her Myspace. I think I was about to ask her something, but I was pulled away by the teacher because I was part of the demonstration now (FUCK!). It seems that recently, I am preoccupied with something that prevents me from spending enough time around anything related to Stacie to get lucid  :Pissed: .  Anyways. Some time after that, there was some video we were watching in class about how Britain's Air Force had been failing (don't worry Mark. This didn't make a lick of sense). Then there was something about a hospital and a crazy physicist or some other kind of expert and she lit a book on fire and threw it and it ricochet everywhere and apparently it was some kind of bomb. We were watching it in a video, with a shaky camera and all I could see was a flame bouncing around a room and causing sparks, people ducking and screaming and suddenly it exploded and there were screams everywhere, people burning and then the camera shut off and it was just static. I slowly woke and saw nothing but black. I didn't really realize I was awake until I heard my own quick, heavy breathing. As soon as I did I sprung to a sitting position and asked myself what the hell had just happened. It was really, REALLY scary. I was trying to remember and scared myself at the thought of it lol.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, lots of recall and lots of action. That last one sounded freaky, waking up scared like that.

I had one the other night that I didn't post. I was a little creeped out for a while even after I woke up. So I know how you felt. :smiley:

----------


## maniakalBycikle

awesome!!  lol I can't imagine myself as a super villian though...still was sweet :mwahaha: 





> Maniak should know why I find that hilarious...but he wouldn't dare tell! lol!



Of course I wouldn't tell...  :paranoid:  ...(actually, I honestly don't remember this...)

----------


## Pancaka

> awesome!!  lol I can't imagine myself as a super villian though...still was sweet



I couldn't either LOL! You were just wearing what you usually wear.  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Pancaka

last night I pretty much had no recall, only a tiny fragment that's not really worth posting. I didn't get much sleep last night or the night before though, so I'm going to go to bed a bit earlier tonight and that should get me some good dreams. 

*New Goals (Kinda)*

These seem a little more like short term, spur of the moment type things I could do and they're a lot more fun and technique oriented.

Stopping Time - I want to be able to make everything stop. What I imagined doing was throwing someone with TK (or just brute strength), stopping time as they fly through the air and then punch them into the ground. I don't know why, but its just what popped into my head when I was thinking about it.

Summon Zombies - I really want to make chaos in dream world don't I? I dunno. I just thought it would be fun to make zombies...OMG! That should totally be a TOTM for October...

----------


## mark

> *New Goals (Kinda)*



 
great goals mate! stopping time would be cool, like Hiro from Heroes. I like the zombie one especailly if the army can be raised on your side to do as you please that would be cool lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahh you should always write down your dreams, no matter how tiny of a fragment you can remember.  ::D:  You never know, stuff might come back to you even as you write/type!

Stopping time, ooooooh seems kind of tough. Maybe you could like warp to another location with the thought of all time being stopped upon arrival in mind.

----------


## Pancaka

> Ahh you should always write down your dreams



 I did (in my notebook), but I didn't think they were good enough to post up here.

*Log 24

Date:March 18, 2008
"CHERIOS!?"*

Basically my first dream where I was on DV at some point. And there was some major PDP from this thread: "DCs say the darndest things". My recall is a bit fuzzy on this one, but the parts I remember are there being some guy talking about his giant cellar and his assistant gave him a chart with all the different stuff. He commented on how funny it was that the milk was only one barrel away from the gunpowder. He looked at the chart to see the barrel between the milk and gunpowder to find out that it was Cherios. "CHERIOS?!" he shouted at his assistant. "I HATE Cherios!" The assistant tried to explain that he didn't know what went wrong, but as he was explaining, he took a quick blow to the head. Then the man unhooked the security camera and dragged him off into another room. With a menacing look on his face, he took his other hand and put his finger to his lips "Shhhhh." he motioned, looking directly at another frightened girl. I remember going out to a cafeteria area and going to a Subway stand. I remember feeling lucky that the fat guy was working there, because he was the only one who made it right. I looked over and saw Stacie talking to some of the other guys. She stood across from them at the table they sat at. If it's not obvious enough that I missed it (AGAIN!) then here you go...I missed it...again...DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT! :Bang head: . At this point I don't think I'll ever get it. I'm so quick to do RCs IRL too! I felt like such a retard after I woke up.

I also vaguely remember someone saying someone saying something about Stacie wearing makeup. That's a bit weird, because she said she doesn't really wear makeup  ::?: . It's been toooooooo long since I've had a lucid  :Sad: .


*Date: March 19, 2008
"Bad Permanent Rekord"*

(I'm just going to skip to the good part that makes at least a little sense). Here's basically how it goes. At night, these kids would go outside and create mischief, egging houses, breaking windows, things like that. I was outside in a black hood, in a place like Hayward with lots of hills. I had a cart with a sign on it that said "Bad Permanent Rekord" (witht the "k" in rekord backwards, to make it seem more childish). I guess it was supposed to be clever or ironic. It somehow had something to do with the cart. Anyways. I took it around a few streets and paths, so I wouldn't have to push it up a steep hill. I got to a small cul-de-sac where a bunch of others stood near the curb in a circle, all wearing black hoods. I think there was candle light too. As I pushed the cart in they thanked me and then I went around the circle to each person. They each gave me a dollar and some of them gave me a bunch of sour gum balls  :drool: . The street was incredibly steep, so we all kept our distance from the edge and tried to peek over. We decided we didn't really want to wait to see if anyone got hit, just push the cart over and be done with it. I pushed the cart over the edge, but we were mystified, we couldn't look away. We all looked out and after a few seconds we heard a crash and screams. Apparently it hit a group of children and was causing absolute chaos! We saw flickers of electricity, that I assumed to be the parents tazing people  ::?: . Then  I saw that one of the female members of our group, was grabbing children by the head, lifting them up and electrocuting them to death with her hands  ::shock:: . We decided to leave and recognized that she must've gone crazy. We decided that we had to run to avoid anything else from happening. I led them on, running, my sweatshirt pocket, bursting with money and gum balls. As we ran, I heard a narration in my head. "Running around dressed in black hoodies isn't a crime, but objective speed racism is." We ran on trying NOT to avoid black people. We came to a cross walk, on a corner, with a gas station. To the left of the light pole, there was a black, mounted policeman on a black horse and husky black man, wearing nothing but short-shorts, long socks and shoes...and he was bending over and the shorts were kinda wedged in there... ::barf:: . We stood there, trying to remain inconspicuous and later came to a point with a lot of police, looking for us. The others scattered (and I assume they made it to safety), but I took a wrong turn. I jumped a stone wall into an area, named after someone (can't remember). "_____ Park" read a large sign. I hid in a small corner, between two stone walls (I was super surprised that they couldn't see me). There was a hole in the wall to my left, through which I could see Wesley Snipes (Obviously he was the bad ass hero cop who was gonna bust all the bad guys  ::|: ). He spotted me through the hole and put his eye up to it...to which I replied "Blbeblbelbelbelbblbllblbe!!!" whilst fluttering my fingers at him through the hole (WTF! LOL!  ::laughhard:: ). I ran away through their gunfire and then my perspective shifted to Snipes who was saying something about it being a shame that the youth have nothing better to do.

I really wish the cart was full of explosives or something instead. It's hardly groundbreaking mischief that we pushed a cart down a friggin hill  ::|: , although I was surprised that the cart even hit anyone. This dream reminded me a lot of Fight Club, with the organized mischief, black hoods and the narration.

----------


## Caradon

LOL, funny dream. and more action! I laughed pretty good when you made that comment to snipes.

----------


## Pancaka

> LOL, funny dream. and more action! I laughed pretty good when you made that comment to snipes.



Check out the action in this next one!

*Log 25
Date: March 19, 2008
5th Lucid Dream of 2008
(Nap) IT'S A TRAP!*

So I'm in a dark room with some other guy, who's tinkering with some ring with a TON of ice on it. He pries about half of the diamond part off with his mouth and it looks really funny. It replayed about six times, a few in slow motion. The section of the ring falls off into a glass box filled with water (?). I had the whole ring in one hand, looking at it closely and in my other hand I held a cellphone up to my ear. As I examined it I discovered a small black dot inside the "diamonds". I was telling some of my friends (I guess) that the black dot was a bomb, which (especially for its size) had a big blast radius. The scene shifted to their large apartment building. They were beating the crap out of this skinny dude, asking him where he put another of the bombs. It was kinda funny actually  ::lol:: . There was a big cake that they dunked and smeared him in to make him talk, by the end of the beating he had cake all over him. They were in a room surrounded by elevators with a few other halls and then a couple of them open. A few people with guns come out (most notably a woman in leather  :Hi baby: ) and basically told the guys to back off of the skinny dude. He got up and dusted some cake off of himself, with this pompous look on his face. "Thank you for saving me from their villainy." 
     "WTF?!" I thought. What a weirdo. So I'm there now basically and some of us get in different elevators (which are pretty big) and start going down. I remember some woman saying something and I remember walking over to her and hugging her from behind. I whispered something into her ear (something romantic I guess) and kept hugging. I accidentally grabbed her chest, but I don't think she really cared. "I like that." she said quietly as she touched one of my hands (EDITX Not about the groping!...Thank goodness I reread a bit...). And now for the fun part. I remember hugging tighter or something and then she started purring like a cat  ::lmao:: , real loud too. I thought something like "I didn't know humans can do that!" and then tried to rationalize it with something like "Oh yeah, I think I read something about that."  ::doh:: . Anyways, it was pretty nice. She was kinda pretty. So we got out of the elevator and my sister and I stepped out (her and my mom appeared on the other side during the hugging  :tongue2: ). There was some REALLY nice scenery, with red carpets and nice, wooden banisters and the light was amazing and...I can't even describe it accurately enough to do it justice. I walked up some stairs and was standing on the balcony above the others and something (about a tank I think, or maybe a stray thought about Stacie) caused me to question reality. I pinched my nose and took a deep breath (first time I successfully used the nose RC) and became lucid (WOOHOO!! FUCK YEAH!!). I crawled over the banister on the balcony like Spider Man, which instantly made me think of Caradon. I dropped off the side and flew under the balcony, upside down. "WOW!" my mother exclaimed, hardly able to keep her seat. I flew straight for a bit and then cork screwed into an upright position. I did this a few times before a smooth landing. I decided to conjure up Stacie (probably to yell at her for not telling me that it was a dream. lol jk). I turned around and imagined Stacie as well as I could. I turned again to see her standing there "Hey!" she smiled, but something was a bit off. I think that it was her hair. It seemed short and messy, but I decided not to bother with it and decided to do other things. I flew up to another higher balcony where some woman was sipping tea in a nice black outfit with a big black sun hat thing. I decided to try my conjuring type tricks some more and I closed my eyes. When I opened them...the lady's face was different!  :boogie: . I did this a few times with a few different ladies, but I guess I wasn't trying hard enough to make them prettier. It was around here that my lucidity started to fade  :Sad:  I was running around frantically, as if I didn't have much time(always a bad thing in a lucid), trying to find a face to augment. It was around here that I had a false awakening (CRAP!  ::furious:: ). I didn't RC like I usually do after waking up, because I was in a rush to write down my LD  ::roll:: . I went to a cabinet and grabbed a piece of old scroll parchment and a quill. I went somewhere else to get the ink well and ended up spilling some ink on my forehead and almost got some in my eye. I was about to write it but then there was something about Martha Stewart  ::?: . Then there was something about funny banners seen on CNN. There was something that read something like this:

PANCAKA

I'm sorry you didn't get to see SANTA, but maybe you should try to HURRY UP next time!
It was longer, but I can't remember all of it (It was weird). Then there were these trees that were always getting in my way and then something about a Jackie Chan movie and how it was what got me lucid (WTF?!) 

It took me a while of laying there to realize that I had actually woken up. And I felt pretty stupid...and then remembered I needed to write down my LD! LOL. I didn't get any of my goals done, but I got some good conjuring practice in. I really have to hammer those goals into my head....*gets toolbox* I'm glad I have at least been lucid. What a pick-me-up. Although, unfortunately, I've never had an LD that was longer than 1-5 minutes. This one was probably about 1-2 min.

[IMG]<a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh159/Meldek37/?action=view&current=Cat_Trap.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh159/Meldek37/Cat_Trap.jpg" border="0" alt="Its a Trap"></a>[/IMG] LOL! Poor kitteh.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  nice one man! I love the tricks you were doing in the air! and the way you managed to change peoples faces, thats something I have never been able to do  ::bowdown::  There is nothing like a good lucid to put us in a good mood  :smiley: 

lol at the purring lady  ::lol::  and the cat in the bag  ::shock::

----------


## Pancaka

Not much recall last night. I probably would've remembered if I had written down anything before I went back to sleep, but I decided that I would trade good sleep for sub-par dreams. I needed the rest.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Then there was something about a hospital and a crazy physicist or some other kind of expert and she lit a book on fire and threw it and it ricochet everywhere and apparently it was some kind of bomb. We were watching it in a video, with a shaky camera and all I could see was a flame bouncing around a room and causing sparks, people ducking and screaming and suddenly it exploded and there were screams everywhere, people burning and then the camera shut off and it was just static. I slowly woke and saw nothing but black. I didn't really realize I was awake until I heard my own quick, heavy breathing. As soon as I did I sprung to a sitting position and asked myself what the hell had just happened. It was really, REALLY scary. I was trying to remember and scared myself at the thought of it lol.



Whoa-hoa. Mayhem.  ::shock::  Haha. That was pretty crazy. Heh.





> *Date:March 18, 2008
> "CHERIOS!?"*
> 
>  "CHERIOS?!" he shouted at his assistant. "I HATE Cherios!" The assistant tried to explain that he didn't know what went wrong, but as he was explaining, he took a quick blow to the head.



LMFAO! I had a good laugh on that one. I could just imagine the: "Cheerios??! I HATE Cheerios!!"  ::rolllaugh:: 





> *Date: March 19, 2008
> "Bad Permanent Rekord"*
> 
> As we ran, I heard a narration in my head. "Running around dressed in black hoodies isn't a crime, but objective speed racism is." We ran on trying NOT to avoid black people. We came to a cross walk, on a corner, with a gas station. To the left of the light pole, there was a black, mounted policeman on a black horse and husky black man, wearing nothing but short-shorts, long socks and shoes...and he was bending over and the shorts were kinda wedged in there.... We stood there, trying to remain inconspicuous and later came to a point with a lot of police, looking for us. The others scattered (and I assume they made it to safety), but I took a wrong turn. I jumped a stone wall into an area, named after someone (can't remember). "_____ Park" read a large sign. I hid in a small corner, between two stone walls (I was super surprised that they couldn't see me). There was a hole in the wall to my left, through which I could see Wesley Snipes (Obviously he was the bad ass hero cop who was gonna bust all the bad guys ). He spotted me through the hole and put his eye up to it...to which I replied "Blbeblbelbelbelbblbllblbe!!!" whilst fluttering my fingers at him through the hole (WTF! LOL! ). I ran away through their gunfire and then my perspective shifted to Snipes who was saying something about it being a shame that the youth have nothing better to do.



Hahahahahahahahaaha. That dream was _hilarious_!  :laugh: 





> *Log 25
> Date: March 19, 2008
> 5th Lucid Dream of 2008
> (Nap) IT'S A TRAP!*



Awesome lucid, man. I love how everything started becoming _completely_ random during the FA, with the quill pen, Martha Stewart and CNN banners. Lol.

----------


## Pancaka

> Whoa-hoa. Mayhem.  Haha. That was pretty crazy. Heh.



 yeah. I was freaked out for a while after that one.





> Awesome lucid, man. I love how everything started becoming _completely_ random during the FA, with the quill pen, Martha Stewart and CNN banners. Lol.



I wouldn't really consider it a good lucid, but it was a lucid and I _did_ get _some_ practice done, so it's not all bad. I think that the next time I get lucid I'm going to just meditate. I really need to stop rushing to do things in lucids, losing sight of my goals. I need to take a second and think before I actually do anything next time. Lets hope my dream intelligence isn't so hindered that it can't remember that. BTW, does B6 also help how logical you think in dreams as well as being more vivid? I figure that if it's more vivid you should be able to think more logically as well, being more attached to the dream world. I'd really like to know (if any of you guys do), because I think that I might be able to recognize dream signs better if it does help improve my dream logic. I'm so quick to RC when I see Stacie IRL, but in dreams I don't even think about it.

----------


## Pancaka

Once again I traded dreams for sleep and decided not to grab my notebook and go back to sleep. After waking up I took a minute each time to hammer the biggest events into my head though so I do remember some stuff while other details remain vauge and some are just gone completely. I'll just give a general outline of things, nothing too detailed.

*Stacie Moving*
In one dream, Stacie was there and said something about moving, later I saw her at the store buying a "5 piece moving set" but I don't think we talked then. Later I saw her dad (never seen him IRL) and kinda freaked him out when I knew he had a 2 1/2 yr old daughter (I'm pretty sure Stacie's the youngest IRL though) and Stacie, but later told him it's because I know Stacie. I think later I told Stacie that I didn't know her dad was in the Transformers movie (he was an extra or something). Later it was dark and something important was going on, but I don't remember.

*I'm breaking rules 1 and 2 of Fight Club right now...*
I had a Fight Club kind of dream. I think I may have even looked like Edward Norton. I remember fighting some big guy and losing really bad until I got really angry and started punching him in his big, fat gut, while he held my upside down. I remember that the dream hurt a lot. There was more to this one but at the moment I can't remember the details. I think there was a sandbox or playground at some point but I don't know. I remember liking the locale in this one as well.

I think there was another fragment, but I can't remember that either. I'll try to get back on things by tomorrow.

----------


## mark

> *Stacie Moving.*





 :boogie:  cool that stacie was in your dreams again mate! I laughed at the bit were you freaked out the father ha ha thats funny.

Was he really a extra in transformers?





> *I'm breaking rules 1 and 2 of Fight Club right now...*
> .



I hate dreams that hurt! I have had a few they are horrible. Still atleast you kicked his ass a bit  ::D: 

oh man were do you get the cat pics from? lol they are well funny

----------


## Pancaka

> [/B]Was he really a extra in transformers?



lol no. That would be interesting.







> I hate dreams that hurt! I have had a few they are horrible. Still atleast you kicked his ass a bit



 Yeah it sucked being punched in the face a bunch lol.





> oh man were do you get the cat pics from? lol they are well funny



O put up a link in his DJ in reply to that. There's a TON. Here it is again:

Caturday

These are a couple of really good ones LOL!

----------


## Pancaka

I remembered a bit. I think I was playing guitar and was surprised at how well I was doing (considering the fact that I can't play guitar)

----------


## Xox

Ahh I love your dream journal title.  ::D:  I always saw it around. hehe.

*I'm breaking rules 1 and 2 of Fight Club right now...*

Too bad you weren't lucid or you would have really taught him a lesson!

----------


## raklet

> black, mounted policeman on a black horse and husky black man, wearing nothing but short-shorts, long socks and shoes...and he was bending over and the shorts were kinda wedged in there....



Well, it is a little gross, but it sure is funny  ::rolllaugh:: 





> "Blbeblbelbelbelbblbllblbe!!!" whilst fluttering my fingers at him through the hole (WTF! LOL! ). I ran away through their



 ::lol::  Gutsy to disrespect the poh-lice, and funny.  Good for you.  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> Gutsy to disrespect the poh-lice, and funny.  Good for you.



LOL! Poh-lice. Hilarious.

I remembered another bit. When my brother brought up Matt, I remembered that in my dream, Matt had moved back in without me knowing. I got home from school to discover him sitting on the floor eating something. It was making a huge mess and all of his crap was everywhere. It was really annoying and I wanted to beat the crap out of him. The first thing I said to him was "What the fuck are you doing here?" Lol. If my mom seriously let that douche move back in I would be SO pissed.

----------


## Pancaka

I haven't been here for a few days and I have a load of dreams to write down. I'll try to write them up quickly, but in decent detail.

*Log 26

Date: Between March 20th and 23rd, 2008
Fragments*

*Guns*
There was one where my brother, Ian (I think) and I had guns. We were going around in a pretty crappy looking neighborhood, just shooting at wood planks, taking them clean off fences and stuff. I remember the gun having really weird safety settings. At first it was a Mac 10 and then the extinding grip (wtf?) shortened (and lengthened and curved and was REALLY stupid) and it somehow became a Glock. It used raspberries for ammo and it had a little pressure gauge that went from "wimpy" to "rediculous." That made me laugh. Apparently, having guns made us badasses, so there were these chicks who really wanted to have sex...right off the bat. I remember one blond girl from school in my history class last year. We pretty much all decided that it was cool to have a few hos, but that we weren't about to screw some hoes. We didn't even really like them. They were kind of a nuisance, but it made us look cool.

*Zombies and an Hero*
There was some Asian guy who used to be part of our little group of heroes or something, but he went astray. At some point there was a zombie breakout and I think he was either responsible, or he just didn't help at all. The zombies could be fooled if you acted like them, but they could sense fear, heartbeats and a few other things, so you had to be careful when you navigate the desolate town. There were also these little floating things that if you touched them, some numbers would appear and if you touch too many, in combinations, or depending on their size, you would exceed 300 points and the zombies would eat you  ::shock:: . They were like little floating hologram things and they were flat and fan shaped. There was another part where Peter Patrelli and two other guys, each threw a knife at three other guys and those guys all deflected it with telekinesis. Peter turned invisible and broke out, but I don't know about the other guys.

*Date: March 24, 2008*

The following dreams all took place in basically the same sleep. I came home, ate, played some video games and then I fell asleep at 7:30 or so. I had a nap, but woke up at around 9:00. I recorded my dreams and decided to just go back to sleep. I woke up later at around 3:00am and recorded my dreams once again. I stayed up for about an hour, having some fun with my brother, since he stayed up late and then returned to my slumber until 7:30. I felt plenty rested at 3am, but not when I woke up in the morning...because I was woken up for school  :Sad: 

*The Trams are Trouble*
I was in a big room playing Brawl with some people from school. I don't remember where it transitioned, but I was in a big mall area and I was trying to run some errands for my dad I'm pretty sure I had some business of my own as well. I remember these two but wheels, kinda like ferris wheels, that had these trams on them that would swing. When the trams appeared on the wheels (as if they had just come in from some other station), that meant that there were these cyborg...things. I don't really know exactly what they were, but they were pretty easy to take down. I still enjoyed fighting them despite the lack of challenge. Later, I had to sell an expensive wallet to someone for a single dollar. It was about some dispute that my dad was trying to settle. The guy gave me a little ticket, took the dollar, put it in the wallet and then pocketed it. I don't know what exactly was going on, but there were no hard feelings at the end. I remember meandering through some nice looking stores, not too long before the trams came in again. I was like...mall defender or something. I felt important  ::D: . There were a few other things, but they are hard to remember. I think there were a few parts where I was running errands back and forth throughout the mall for important people in the mall (reminds me of "quests" in video games lol) and some part with a little village or town.

*6th Lucid Dream of 2008
The Aliens Are no Match for My Pop-Tart Shotgun!*
There was some action packed plot with aliens and these crazy guys helping the aliens. Basically there was a really weird, old, disgusting looking race of aliens and a really cool, pure looking race of aliens. Humans are the offspring of the two and the ugly ones wanted to destroy the human mistake and the other aliens (they are feuding now as opposed to when humans were created I guess). I remember the humans helping the ugly ones having guns and I think I was tied to a wall or something. Something happened and someone saved the day or something...or maybe they all just got bored and went home. I went to where they were to find that all that was left was one of the ugly aliens. He was complaining about something a bit and was making this funny noise. He kept saying "Bother, bother, bother, bother!" but in a hilarious way. "BOTHA BOTHA BOTHA BOTHA!" he rasped, flopping down the LEGO like stairs. I was now in the fun block room with Maniak and we were both Scouts from Team Fortress 2. I said something about wanting to be a Spy and Maniak said something about life being like a film reel. I then heard and saw the flickering of an old film real and  made a joke about reality checks, so I did one. I became lucid and with a smug look on my face, I pinched my nose as I walked out of the room with Maniak, to tell my mom. We did so and then I kinda just wandered around the aisles in the store we appeared in. My lucidty was really low up until this point and got a little better, but was still pretty low. I was trying to throw a big box (filled with smaller boxes of Pop-Tarts)at a woman my mom was talking to ::movingmrgreen:: . I missed and we were all laughing for some reason, like it was a really funny game. The box busted open, so I just tried to move it all with my mind at the same time. It didn't work too well so I just grabbed another box. I was behind the box, with it maybe a yard away from me. I focused and I "held" it with my left hand and with my right hand I pushed all the other boxes out the top of the box. They all spread out like it was a Pop-Tart Shotgun. Unfortunately, the lady ran by, so they all missed, but it was very close. I moved the spread out contents around some more and it worked pretty well. I bunched it up and I tried to put it up on the conveyor belt for some reason (I was clearly losing lucidity). I woke up shortly afterward.

There was a little more to this dream too, but I forgot. I lost the beginning pretty much, but I know it had some decent action. Also, the ugly aliens had a cool name that started with a Z...Can't remember.

The dream I had after that was pretty boring and pointless (aside from Samuel L. Jackson teaching Mario self defense. lol. wtf?). It was a good night though.

Scout


Spy


and my personal favorite (although not in the dream)..."Heavy Weapons Guy!"


Just some more funny Team Fortress 2 stuff. These are absolutely Hilarious. The characters explain what they do in hilarious ways. Unfortunately they only made these ones.

Meet The Heavy
Meet The Demoman
Meet The Engineer
Meet The Soldier

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It used raspberries for ammo and it had a little pressure gauge that went from "wimpy" to "rediculous." That made me laugh.



LOL. That's great. Hehe.





> *6th Lucid Dream of 2008
> The Aliens Are no Match for My Pop-Tart Shotgun!*



That was pretty random. Haha. I like the guy running around going "botha botha botha botha!"  ::chuckle:: 





> The dream I had after that was pretty boring and pointless (aside from Samuel L. Jackson teaching Mario self defense. lol. wtf?). It was a good night though.



I can only imagine what that dream was like. LOL.





> Just some more funny Team Fortress 2 stuff. These are absolutely Hilarious. The characters explain what they do in hilarious ways. Unfortunately they only made these ones.



Hahahahahaha! Those were _hilarious_. I love the Heavy. "Oh, God...Who touched Sasha? ....WHO TOUCHED MY GUN??!" 

lol

----------


## Pancaka

Well I'm at school and I have a bit of time to do pretty much whatever on the computer right now. I'll start with another good part from that last dream that I forgot about when I was writing it.

*Stimulants*
This kid Evan got in trouble for something so the substitute teacher took some papers from Evan's desk. From under one of the papers, a little tin fell and hit the desk, popping open. It was filled with a bunch of little colorful pills. Apparently, they were Evan's brothers pills...but they both started stuffing them in their mouths. The sub started freaking out saying he was gonna get fired, so to help them both I hid the pills...in my mouth. I guess it was the best way to hide them, since they can't search my stomach. I didn't feel anything, but the other two kept freaking out. I asked Nick (who's sitting two desks to my left IRL  ::D: ) what they were supposed to do. He said it was some kind of stimulant, but I just felt drowzy  ::?: . I was sitting in my desk and the sub was trying to act natural as some important people passed him by. I motioned at him to wipe his mouth off since it was covered in some blue stuff from the pills. He gave me an appreciative nod and went back to his business. I SAVED THE DAY!...not really.

And now onto last night's dream, or at least a brief summary of it. The only reason I decided to write it is because I remembered that Stacie was there at some point.

*Getting My Hopes Up...*
I remember a lot of people that I don't really know being there. They were apparently the friends of an old friend who graduated last year, but we were all in the front of the school non the less. There was a strange canopy thing somewhere. It was pretty looking, but I can only remember it vaguely and it served no purpose. Later, we were at a little convenience store and I was trying to get some blueberry pastry thing and I was able to win a prize if I bought two, but they only had one. I walked around the store, trying to find another pastry and as I was walking around, the room started to turn into my art class. I remember being a little confused and seeing some people walking around. Theres one girl in my class who passed me yesterday and I just thought 'she'll be in my dreams tonight' just to see if it would work. Sure enough she was there sitting in her seat  :boogie: . She got up and almost bumped into me, holding some art supplies. I found another one and went behind the counter to ring it up myself (it was a requirement for the prize). As I stepped behind the counter I noticed Stacie follow me to there, looking over my shoulder to see. I rang it up and it said my prize was $805! Excitedly I pointed to the monitor, telling Stacie to look. She pointed again and said it was going up! I was really excited. It ended up being around $2000! It turns out though, the guy from before and all his stupid friends pulled a prank and rigged the monitor. I didn't win anything  ::damnit:: .

----------


## mark

nice recall man!

I love the ideas of firing the pop tarts at that ladie  ::lol::  nice on man!

those videos are mad! ha ha I was wounder about getting that game but I was not sure hmm

----------


## Pancaka

> those videos are mad! ha ha I was wounder about getting that game but I was not sure hmm



Just go buy The Orange box. Half-Life 2 + eps1 and 2 (renowned as one of best shooters ever. One of the greatest story lines and pretty much the greatest in game cinematic character animations), Portal (an incredibly great game. The intensity and fun of the gameplay will blow your mind and some of the funniest dialogue will split your sides...basically the greatness of this game will put you in the hospital) and Team Fortress 2 (a great, class based, humorous online shooter)...Basically The Orange Box is the same cost of any other game, but comes with three incredible ones.

----------


## mark

> Just go buy The Orange box. Half-Life 2 + eps1 and 2 (renowned as one of best shooters ever. One of the greatest story lines and pretty much the greatest in game cinematic character animations), Portal (an incredibly great game. The intensity and fun of the gameplay will blow your mind and some of the funniest dialogue will split your sides...basically the greatness of this game will put you in the hospital) and Team Fortress 2 (a great, class based, humorous online shooter)...Basically The Orange Box is the same cost of any other game, but comes with three incredible ones.



 ::bowdown::  thanks for the information mate  :smiley:  is the orange box for the PS3? or xbox?

----------


## Pancaka

> thanks for the information mate  is the orange box for the PS3? or xbox?



Yes. And I'm glad I could help  ::D: ...


And now...ZOMBIES!!! These are all from my little sketchbook. I did them all at school in my boring classes. (This is gonna take up a lot of room lol)







They go in order of which ones I like best from best to worst. I love the third one though because of Car Bear in the background lol. Originally it was gonna be Caradon punching the zombie in the face, but I don't know how Car Bear looks so I can't exactly draw him... that and I just didn't feel up to it  ::D: 

I'll be posting dreams later. Likely before I go to sleep. It was pretty hilarious and also I had one of the strangest and most aggravating missed chances yet.

----------


## Pancaka

I forgot to post last night, but I'll start with last nights fragments first.

*Log 27
Date: March 28, 2008*

I remember being cool, futuristic city and it started out with something about Megaman. Then there was some online game, with these really cool computers that just hovered as holograms, but it just kinda twisted the story into it being real life. I was part of a group of a few people who were apparently assassins. We had to kill some lady and her kid and there was something humorous about this or at least the confrontation. I think we tried to make a deal with her or something.

I remember playing a really cool Zelda game and I started out as Link, but then There was some point where I had to play as Zelda. I could switch into Shiek or other different disguises and later when I actually found link, I turned into a Ninja. I remember running through some complex, killing Samurai. It was one of those situations where I'm half playing the game and half controlling the character myself.

There was something about Heavy Weapons Guy in a Youtube video and my brother came in the room and booted me from bedroom, because he wanted to play "some good games." I don't know how I would be stopping him from doing so, but I just take the laptop and leave the room. The part I remember most is being in art class. Someone moved Mrs. Matsui's laptop from the counter to the far left corner of the classroom to the table in the center of the back of the room. It was in the shelf under the surface of the desk. A bunch of us were kinda helping her look and when she found it we were still all crowded around. "let's see why they took it." She said suspecting something. We all stared at the screen from a few feet away. While it was booting up I noticed 'Mouse' (a really quiet little girl in my art class who is appropriately nicknamed 'Mouse.' She's quiet, she's little, she owns pet mice and when you're around her you get this feeling you want to reach over and pet her cute, little head  :tongue2: ). I didn't pay too much attention to her, I just saw her on the other end of the semi-circle. "Ha! I knew it  ::roll:: ..." she said. "Porn..." apparently someone was going on porn while nobody was in the classroom. I remember looking at the pulled down address bar and seeing "pornoslideshow.com" I had a good laugh at that, but woke shortly after.

Now here are the dreams I was _going_ to post last night, but didn't really get around to it. Mouse was in this one too, but it's not the first time so I made her a dream sign as well. The first time she was there, she came to my table in art and asked me something. This is probably because I have still never heard her talk lol. So the next morning I decided to RC whenever I see Mouse as well and she's appeared a few times.

*Date: March 27, 2008
Mission to Save the House*

So basically, there were these pipes in the house that were going to cause a huge explosion.  Apparently there was this whole complicated system of these pipes and they were damaged or something, because of Fox McCloud (Star Fox, Super Smash Brothers: Brawl). He was too Gung-Ho on a mission and screwed something up. Falco and Wolf (from the same games) Both came to help correct the problem, but Fox was having a hard time believing that he did it and was getting angry. Nobody was hurt, but the house was badly damaged and we would have to move.

*Super Convention Fest. Con. (missed chance)*

I was in some long curved driveway that led up to a big fancy building. I was communicating with my family through a headset. I blocked off the road accidentally, by making some pylons appear or something. I thought it would be funny so I just left them there  :tongue2: . As I was walking down, I saw a parked car with two young parents and their toddlers. I kept walking and started coming through a parking structure and saw more parents and their children. They kept getting older and older until they were about 70 years old. I would sometimes linger around certain groups to feel for how differently they act and thought that if anyone ever needed to know how people acted, depending on their age, they should just come here. It was like that because of the way things were set up or something, so naturally the older folks were in back. I found that I was at some convention that was further down. Here's where things are weird. At the convention were a lot of people from my school, so it was local. I noticed Mouse walking the opposite way, coming in my direction. She was talking to someone else I notice, but I can't remember who at the moment. She was talking, but I couldn't hear over the crowd. She pinched her nose real quick while talking to her friend, talking about reality checks. I did a reality check, but I don't think I was paying attention to the results, either that or I was just really stupid  :tongue2: . I thought maybe I'd follow Mouse for a bit, but then thought that was a bit stalker-ish, so I just started going the other way. I was a bit pissed and I was walking towards a huge elevator door when Nick calls my name. We greet each other warmly and then go mess around. I go into an elevator with Nick, opposite the one I originally planned to enter. Nick and I were talking messing around and someone says something about my ethnicity that I didn't like. It was kind of in jest, but he still had bad intentions. I just laughed it off and said something that made him look like an idiot and made me feel proud. I stepped off the elevator and Nick went to another floor with someone else. I started walking around, not really looking at the attractions, but just kinda walking around aimlessly. I stepped into another elevator with some aliens in it and walked around some floor with a bunch of aliens. Some alien told me there were 400 floors, which surprised me. Each floor I had already been to were about two stories high (aside from the first, where I met up with Nick). I had to take a leak so I tried to find a bathroom. The elevators would occasionally open and inside would be a bathroom, but the results were random. I opened an elevator about seven times and finally found a spacious, clean bathroom. I stepped in and some other douche was trying to push his way through the doors before me. I told him he could go fuck himself and pushed him aside before stepping into the bathroom. The doors were see through from my side which I found pretty amusing. I finished up and then found another elevator. I had unknowingly made it to the 400th floor and finally started looking at all the attractions. I bought a really cool waffle and pancake making, special frying pan thing and thought that was really cool. Later I saw some sign that said "The Giant MoonBeam!" I looked into a window, expecting to find a cute, giant, white koala bear...but there was only a big lumpy sheet. I peered in, squinting my eyes, trying to see better, when suddenly the koala comes from under the sheet and roars at me! I got scared and jumped. I later found the actual MB and I was trying to show her that it was me, Pancaka, so I showed her the pan and started mouthing the name Pancaka to her (I think she was behind glass and couldn't hear me). For some reason, she started laughing her ass off and I couldn't stop laughing either I waved goodbye, but she didn't see me. She was too busy holding her stomach and clenching her eyes shut, exploding with laughter. I saw her fall over, laughing before I left. I met up with my sister who wanted some help putting some dishes in a cabinet and woke up shortly after.

I should hopefully start recognizing dream signs soon. I should go buy some b6 tabs and hopefully that would do the trick. There was some other part in the elevator with Nick where some guy said something, but he said the word all funny and we all had a good laugh and he kept saying it, but I don't remember the word.

EDITx I'm not so sure that MB looked the way she should. I've only seen a few pictures.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

that was a nice long dream.  very random.   :smiley: 

weird that the RC didn't work.  that sux..

oh btw, nice zombies.

----------


## raklet

Nice sketches.  Those are really good.

----------


## Pancaka

Well...my reply was lost so now I don't feel like typing  :Bang head: ...I'll do it later tonight. ::damnit:: 

GAHHH! It's late so I'll do it tomorrow with the dreams I have tonight. Sweet, buttery dreams everyone.

----------


## mark

let me just say man those zombie drawing are incredible! I love the way you have shaded them it totally makes the difference.

I really like the head shot one especially cos it has caradon in the background  ::lol:: 





> *Log 27*
> *Date: March 28, 2008*





That futuristic city sounds cool! I especially like the floating holographic computers thats just brilliant! It must have been cool to be link, did you have the shield and sword and stuff?

Dream brothers are well annoyin ha ha mine drives me mad! he he I also laughed at the porn on the teachers screen ha ha





> *Date: March 27, 2008*
> *Mission to Save the House*





star fox was such a cool game! I only had the one for the snes like. 

This must have quite funny telling him he messed up I cant imagine him taking it to well  ::lol:: 





> *Super Convention Fest. Con. (missed chance)*



he he I laughed when you got the pancake/waffle maker ha ha

lol at the roaring koala ha ha I wounder why even the most friendly animals are really mean in dreams?

I love the part were you and MB are laughing like that it must have been quite cool

----------


## Caradon

Good job on that last Lucid you had! It sounded fun just messing around with the Pop Tarts lol. Great Zombie drawings. I'm honored to have been able to show up in one of them. :smiley: 

I was checking out that photo shop thread. Pretty funny stuff you did in there. What you did about Super Ducks comment was great! ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

Well it's two in the morning and right now I'd REALLY rather not be typing up a dream, I'd rather be having one. Sorry to make you wait for dreams, but I was too busy to get around to it when I had the chance and when I did someone else was using the computer  ::thumbdown2:: . So I'm going to go to bed and hopefully I'll have some good recall...then again I'm not gonna get much sleep and because I have school in the morning...Well I'll cross my fingers and post my dreams tomorrow.

My last sleep was pretty uneventful however. Some Smash Bros stuff once again and then some weird stuff about a concert and the end of the world and meh. Wasn't bad, but not really good either.  ::?: 

Oh well. Time to get to bed now...

----------


## Pancaka

OKAY! I am dead set on finishing this post! Let's start with last night's.

*"GRAB MY LIZARD!!!"*

*Spoiler* for _Extremely Weird Sexy Time_: 





lol. I didn't _really_ have a sex dream.




Wanted to get that out of my system first  ::D: .

*Log 28
Date: March 29, 2008*

Okay. So I REALLY have to get this one done now. I've put it off for a while and I haven't had good recall for that time. Whether or not my procrastination is related to my downed recall at _all_ is indeterminable. This one had some really stupid moments that I wish I could forget as well as some really creepy moments. It makes me feel stupid, since after all, it was my brain which vomited that crap into the back of my eyelids. I also had some missed chances, but overall it was a pretty good night.

*Mission Impossib- AUGH!! That's Disgusting!!*

I'm watching a movie and in the scene, Tom Cruise is wading through water, holding a baby. The setting appears to be a sinking ship. The corroded metal walls spewed water from gaping holes, weighing Cruise down. "That would never work." said an effeminate voice from behind me. There I saw someone who sits behind me in history class. I thought he was saying he could never wade in the water like he did, but he was talking about something much worse. He was talking about the Razorbirds behind a curtain of water. Apparently the birds could slice through you as they flew by and they would all essentially gang up on a target and shred them to pieces. I had to agree. Something else happened and Cruise meets up with two women. Something happened and one of the women loses her thumb, forefinger and middle finger, which were replaced with some tiny gadgets  ::?: . For instance: her index finger had a tiny flashlight on it. There was another scene where they were sitting in the back seat of a floating remainder of a car that looked like it had been blown up and had everything, but the frame and seats torn off of it. I was now in the body of the woman and messing with the strange gadgetry on my fingers. Tarantulas started coming from under the front seat and tried to attack us while we sat in the back. It skipped to some scene with two researchers, trying to find out how to genetically alter Tarantulas forever, to take away their fangs and legs and put them into extinction. "They love to bite" one said laughing. He held a dull penny up to the spiders face and the spider began to tug on it. They said something about the spider's bite that stimulated something in their jaws that made them feel good  ::?: . I think that I had an FA or I was just leaving to do something else. I felt my cheeks and pulled my hand down, pinching my chin at the end. It was odd, because I had 5 'o clock shadow. I figured that it was time once again for a shave, but decided that now was not the time. I went to go play some Smash Bros. and   I scrolled down a list of mini-games, in one of the game menus. I scrolled to the bottom and didn't find anything of interest, but the last two were a bit odd and also a bit similar. The description for the one above read "Land on the right person!" I toyed with it for a bit and I was Mario, falling from the sky, collecting coins and I had to land on a target with another characters face on it, but it was all weird and pixelated like an old game. I got bored after one try and explored the other one. The description read "Land on a naked woman!" I didn't understand and thought it couldn't possibly anything bad. I clicked on it and it was REALLY bad. I was  now in another room, on the floor as if I had been knocked down. There was a brick doorway with a velvet rope blocking it. Behind it was Mario and Luigi, basically double teaming Peach  ::shock:: . It was gross. I could see everything. They moved out of the way of the doorway (THANK GOODNESS!) and I guess they kept going at it, but I was still on the floor, feeling rather out of it. At around that time, my brother and I think Ian (or maybe Nick or something) run into the room asking what's going on. Sam has a grin on his face as he looks around. I drowsily point to the doorway and they both take a peek inside. They both reeled back, holding their eyes as if they had looked into the sun. They wailed and groaned at the horror they had just witnessed and scattered about.
   "AW! Gross man!" Sam cried
   "AW! Dude! You've got some on your shirt!"
I looked down and saw a little glob of white goop  :Eek: . I swung my hand trying to get it off, but it was a pretty tough job. We hastily clambered up some stairs to escape the sight and I'm pretty sure this one ended there.

Well there's all the crappy crap  ::?: . Now onto missing dream signs!

*Stressful School Project*

If you had any kind of delusion that I was stressed out about a school project...well I couldn't blame you, the title pretty much tells you flat out... anyways, I don't worry about crap at school...I don't do anything at school, I don't do homework, I hardly do classwork, and I could really care less about my grades...EXCEPT FOR ART. Art = greatness...in a can! I like lunch hour too  ::D: . Anyways, I was in a classroom with a lot of people I recognize, including one of my best friends, Ali (unfortunately I've NEVER had one of my close friends in any of my classes in high school, Including Ali, so it's pretty weird that he'd be there.). I remember everyone bustling around, trying to get things done on a big project. Then Young (Assistant in art class) started passing around a packet of information that was to be turned in with the project. There were some other things on there and I finally got involved and I was trying to get a donut from Young so I could staple it to the packet  ::rolllaugh:: . As I pursued Young, Richard bumped into me and gave me a nurple. I turned back with a painful grin on my face "Why!?" I asked as he just grinned walked off. Young Carried a large box filled to the brim with donuts. I finally sat back down, across from Ali and complained about it. Ali said the donuts were just for our consumption so I delightfully took a swirly one with a big green frosting swirl around it. I ate my donut and was standing outside, against a rail. There was snow on the ground, but nobody was really wearing any kind of suitable winter wear, just the normal stuff. I was holding a cup by its handle and drinking water from it. I heard something and turned around. I saw Stacie doing a strange hopping to her words. She was talking about things she liked. I don't remember much, except for "I like Ali" as she hopped forward. She probably said something about her boyfriend and before that she probably said something about weed  :tongue2: . I found it odd that I could hear her from so far away, but I ignored it and turned around, knowing she would approach me. I stood there sipping my water and heard the crunching of snow behind me and sure enough there was Stacie. We leaned against the rail and talked about something as I sipped again and again until my water was depleted. I groaned and took a look into my tilted cup. "There's no more." I groaned. I stared into the cup for a few seconds, looking at the dirt and muck that stuck in the bottom of the cup. I stood there with the cup dangling from a finger on its handle and talked some more with Stacie. She said something about how I'm not worried about school at all and that she wished she didn't have to worry. She then said something really weird. "I have no life...I wish I had a life like you do."  ::laughtillhurts::  I find this highly amusing since I really don't have a life. I sit in my house all day, play video games, eat junk food and fantasize about how heroic I would be in the event of a terrible crisis. Some life  :tongue2: . I made a joke to that effect and then swung my arms a bit, just fiddling around and then a bunch of water comes from my cup and splashes me all over. "What the FUCK!?" I cried, laughing. "There was nothing in there a second ago!" I laughed about this, talked with Stacie for a bit more and then woke up with the stinging pain of drowsiness in my eyes.

There was some other really funny part with Ali. He's a funny guy. It was weird that she said she liked Ali though. I don't think she knows him.

----------


## Pancaka

Well, I'm in agriculture class again and there's never anything to do, so I have time to get on the internet again.

*Log 29
Date: April 1, 2008*

I had a pretty good lucid last night, I got a lot done in terms of conjuring but not really in other fields. My control was pretty good, but there were a few things I couldn't do too well. I was also able to keep lucidity for a while and I FINALLY wasn't stressed about the time I would have left, so I wasn't really rushing around, trying to do things, but I didn't stop to think about my goals.

*7th Lucid Dream of 2008
Detour*

I only vaguely remember the beginning, but I was in a kind of sunken ship environment. I was in a big room that looked like it used to store things and there were a bunch of grimy metal barrels that looked like kegs and smelled like fish  :tongue2: . Donelle and Annika were standing at the top and were asking me to open the window behind them for them. The great, big window brought in a great, big, _cold_ gust of air and with it a horrid smell. We reduced the opening to a crack, to let _some_ air in. I think my father was somewhere there and there was also a part with a TV screen or a computer or something. I can remember that bluish light you get from the screen, spread on the walls.  I was driving to school with my dad in a big truck or maybe a van (he's trying to get a van IRL). We spotted Ali and the rest of them and I decided that I would get out and walk with them. I got out of the car and started walking when I realized that I didn't have my wallet. I ran after my dads car, waving so that he could give me some money for bus fare (probably because _today_ I have to take the bus and I really don't want to  :Mad: ). I don't really remember what happened, but I was with my dad again and we stopped somewhere so he could wipe of the front window of his car. He gave me a bottle of window cleaner stuff and some paper towels and told me to do it while he did something. I started cleaning the car in front of us in the parking lot for some reason though  ::?: . I turned around and started cleaning _our_ car and watched him in his car. He sat in the car with a notebook in paper, going over his DJ (he doesn't LD IRL), pointing out dream signs and metaphors. I remember him excitedly scrawling something on the paper as I wiped his window. I got back in the car and I bumped part of my body on the car, but I don't remember. It hurt pretty bad and I just figured "I don't want to feel pain...so I won't..." I realized that if I am able to do this I must be dreaming. I was slowly pulled into lucidity, trying not to fall over. I don't know why, but the first thing I thought of doing was making a sword. Whenever I have conjured before, I always closed my eyes and made things change. This time was no different. I even tried to do it without closing my eyes, but nothing happened. I imagined a long katana, but all I could manage was a wakizashi  ::sad2:: . I threw it away and tried again, but couldn't manage much more. I tried conjuring something else, without much thought and I got a wooden pole with a little metal piece on it...it's hard to explain, but it looked like a weapon from "Condemned." I decided to stick with the pipe and just try to resize it. It kept scaling up just a bit and then returning to its small size. I decided to make it float in the air and I would resize it by stretching it out like a computer picture. I tried to concentrate and moved my arms apart. A little white box appeared around the object with little white arrows on the ends. As I moved my hands the box enlarged and I had a good size weapon. I didn't use it on anyone, but just flailed it around for about half a second before turning it on myself. I wanted to dull the pain from it hitting me, so I started hitting myself on the arm and head with it and only felt a slight bumping. I dropped it and decided to conjure up Stacie again. I concentrated really hard so I would get it absolutely right this time and when I turned around, there she was. I think I got it right this time, there didn't seem to be anything wrong. Satisfied, I gave a sarcastic hello and walked away. I remember Stacie walking around for a bit, but lost track of her as I went on to do something else. There was another girl and she was kinda pretty, so for kicks I grabbed her and tried to kiss her. It was really weird though, because she went through my face! She had disappeared and I was looking around wondering what was going on, when a file opening window opened in my vision  ::shock:: . I 'clicked' on a file that had the girls face on it and she reappeared somewhere else. I think I was starting to lose my sense a bit, because I saw Stacie at a table, drawing a really cool scene with some planets and a sun in the background, but it had a big kitty posted on the side of the bigger planet  ::?: . I told her to hurry, because apparently my dad needed it for his car. I was looking at the picture, drawn in some cool color pencils. It looked really nice. I tried adding to it a bit, but I could only find a red bead, rather than a red pencil. I got back in my dads car and Stacie followed. The interior was now more like an RV and was quite nice. I sat in on a couch like seat all the way to the back and she sat on a seat, whose back was against the wall to my right. Now she was Julie instead for some reason and was being really annoying (typical of Julie to be annoying  ::?:   ::roll:: ). I grabbed her and held her from behind, keeping her arms to her chest so she'd stop waving them around and told her to be quiet. I was now sitting next to her, but I was facing forward. I think it was Stacie again, but she had short hair and it was down. It looked weird and bothered me so I tried putting it up. I wasn't able to get the hair tie done right so I tried to do it with Telekinesis, but before I did I figured that I would be using the TK like it was my hands, so I just tried the conjuring technique and closed my eyes. I opened them and her hair was up...but braided...and she wasn't Stacie again...it was a little black girl who looked like she had an attitude (did Cierra sneak into my head O? lol.). Now I had very low lucidity and my mom was driving now and I wasn't in a large vehicle anymore. I was in the back of my mom's car. I still knew I was dreaming kinda and had _some_ control, but I kept getting sidetracked and doing weird stuff. The last thing I remember is my mom laughing in the front seat while I pulled baby versions of my friends out of a paper bag  ::D: . I remember pulling Maniak out and he had curly hair too lol.

There's another part, but I don't know where it goes. I was with Ali and the others and we were at a bus stop by Santana Row. I remember asking them if it would be alright, because I didn't know which buses came by that stop. There was also a part where my brother and I were watching an anime with lots of zombies in it. He said there was one part that was really disturbing that we shouldn't watch, so we skipped over it. There was a scene where a bunch of people were going in slow motion in and there was an explosion or something.

EDITx I'm starting to think parking complexes are a dream sign lol. Also the place kinda morphed a bit and was more of an empty workshop.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *S*I bought a really cool waffle and pancake making, special frying pan thing and thought that was really cool. Later I saw some sign that said "The Giant MoonBeam!" I looked into a window, expecting to find a cute, giant, white koala bear...but there was only a big lumpy sheet. I peered in, squinting my eyes, trying to see better, when suddenly the koala comes from under the sheet and roars at me! I got scared and jumped. I later found the actual MB and I was trying to show her that it was me, Pancaka, so I showed her the pan and started mouthing the name Pancaka to her (I think she was behind glass and couldn't hear me). For some reason, she started laughing her ass off and I couldn't stop laughing either I waved goodbye, but she didn't see me. She was too busy holding her stomach and clenching her eyes shut, exploding with laughter. I saw her fall over, laughing before I left. I met up with my sister who wanted some help putting some dishes in a cabinet and woke up shortly after..



See, it was while I was gone, and you didn't tell me!  No wonder I was laughing at you!  That must have been a good dream, pancakes, waffles, and me!  ::lol:: 

Good job on conjuring the sword, even if it wasn't the kind you wanted.  I suck at conjuring, so I'm always impressed when somebody can do that.

And I fell for your April Fool's joke.  ::?:

----------


## Pancaka

> I fell for your April Fool's joke.



Hehe...one sap down. LUV YA MB!  ::hug::

----------


## Caradon

LOL, what a great sexy time!

Congratulations on the Lucid. It looks like your starting to get them more often. Thats great that you were able to conjure the sword.(even if not exactly what you wanted.) And Stacie. I need to practice doing that. I'd love to be able conjure who I want.

----------


## Pancaka

> LOL, what a great sexy time!
> 
> Congratulations on the Lucid. It looks like your starting to get them more often. Thats great that you were able to conjure the sword.(even if not exactly what you wanted.) And Stacie. I need to practice doing that. I'd love to be able conjure who I want.



Yeah lol. A great hook and all the little fish are going to bite  :mwahaha: . Sex sells, it also leads you into dumb april fools jokes  :tongue2: .

Yeah I'm making some progress. I've still never had a lucid longer than (and I'm REALLY pushing it here in this estimation) 6 minutes. I still need to not only gain more control, but start paying attention more, making things more realistic and keeping the dream stable for its duration. I have lost lucidity and gone back into normal dreams many times. Once I actually stop and think in a lucid, I'm sure I'll be making a lot more progress. You guys are all helping too, don't forget that.  ::thanks::   ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

cool lucid! very very long and detailed! and you say your dreams are not epic he he I would say they are  :smiley: 

I like you idea of getting a sword or weapon! and I like how you enlarged it to thats so cool. Mate your conjuring skills are incredible! you are so much better at that then I am! 

I muxt admit I am quite impressed that when you got stacie there things never ressolved to sex he he I think I can garentee they would for me ha ha

oh I feel for your april fools to ha ha :Oops:

----------


## raklet

> Well, I'm in agriculture class again and there's never anything to do, so I have time to get on the internet again.



What's with ag class?  You live in a farming community or something?  I thought I was the only farmer on this board, but maybe I am wrong.

----------


## Pancaka

> cool lucid! very very long and detailed! and you say your dreams are not epic he he I would say they are



 in contrast to Car Bears and O's, they are not even close to epic. They're practice, but good practice, so they will work their way to epic.





> I like you idea of getting a sword or weapon! and I like how you enlarged it to thats so cool. Mate your conjuring skills are incredible! you are so much better at that then I am!



 I probably couldn't do it without closing my eyes and the drawback to that is that other things might change unless you visualize everything. I guess I am doing pretty well with it though, so thanks  ::D: 





> I muxt admit I am quite impressed that when you got stacie there things never ressolved to sex he he I think I can garentee they would for me ha ha



 ::shock:: ...that's weird. Sex is usually the last thing on my mind when I make my friends appear...





> What's with ag class?  You live in a farming community or something?  I thought I was the only farmer on this board, but maybe I am wrong.



 I just live in a normal residential place. The farm at our school is actually the only one for a long time. Only school in the city with and agriculture program. Also I am far from a farmer  :tongue2: .

----------


## Pancaka

Well, not a whole lot of recall, but some pretty good fragments. They may not be in order, but here they are. Oh. I also decided to try out some different colors for side notes. Green wasn't very apparent.

- I was in a big shabby place and a few of us were running around there. There were a couple of guys, older than the rest of us who would always bother us so we would always run away. I was carrying a lot of things and I had that whole dream run thing going so I wasn't going too fast. I tried concentrating on it and I was able to run a bit faster. If I had gotten lucid from the running sign, that would've been pretty awesome, but I missed it, because of the stress. There was also something about pudding in this one somewhere, but I don't know when. 

-I was outside the school waiting for my mom to pick me up. She drove up and I picked up my things and started walking. I took two steps before I heard someone call my name. Stacie was in a circle of people, all holding hands and asked me to join. She extended a hand to me and another guy, to my right made his available. It was Stacie's birthday (this is the night before Stacie's _actual_ birthday, today, although there was no singing today  ::laughhard:: ) and they were making a circle so they could sing the birthday song. "Happy Birthday to three," they all sung. I was a bit confused and said "Three? Well that's interesting. Who else's birthday is it?" Stacie gave me a discreet look. She had a forced smile and her eyes were wide and slightly angry looking, trying to look like she was still happy, but trying to tell me "You're ruining the song!" I shut up and joined back in the song just as it was ending  ::laughhard:: . I heard someone say something about another girl I know. They were talking shit and I was trying to tell them they were wrong. "You don't really know her that well then." I argued. 
"Last year she said she wanted to be gangsta. It was like, 'what the fuck? gay'" another one said. First off, it was a weird thing to say in the first place, also, she's a freshman, so she couldn't have been there the year before...I just accepted it though, since my dream logic was feeling rather strong  :tongue2: . I remembered that I should be getting to the car, so I gathered up my things and rushed to the car. It was a strange van and I was angry that I couldn't sit in front and that I would have to squeeze into the middle with some little kid that my mom was taking care of. I found out I could get in the back and Ali was coming along too, for a ride home. We both sat in these weird seats that faced the back of the car and were tilted at a weird angle. There wasn't much space which sucked, because Ali is a tall guy. Fortunately we were able to find it decently comfortable though and we started driving. We stopped off at a few places, but I don't remember.

I have spring break coming up in two days so I'll hopefully be able to get some good dreams in that time. I'm just worried I'm gonna be bored all week  ::?: .

----------


## Twoshadows

> I had that whole dream run thing going so I wasn't going too fast.



That's such I pain. I get that too. Instead of becoming lucid, my dream self has just learned to run backwards--which for some reason is faster.





> I have spring break coming up in two days so I'll hopefully be able to get some good dreams in that time. I'm just worried I'm gonna be bored all week



 Spring break...that should be great for LDing. I need a week where I can sleep in everyday. I've found that makes all the difference for me. Good luck!

----------


## Caradon

I used to get that slow mo running too. But for some reason now, I usually can run at super speeds. ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

I remember seeing a truck go past a crossing light, but I thought I saw the light still shining through the truck  ::shock:: . So I did an RC really quick  ::D: . There were a few other instances this morning, where I really did question reality for a second.

Last night, I had the laptop in my lap and I was sitting on my bed. I pushed the laptop below my feet so I could get up and as I was sitting back up, I saw a big spider on the wall. I got freaked out for a second, then I turned the light on, grabbed my DJ...and whooped its spider ass. I have a killer dream journal  :wink2: 

Just random dream related stuff from my day  ::?: .

----------


## maniakalBycikle

YES spring break is next week!   :boogie:  I'm so exited (even though I will also be bored as hell ::roll:: )

----------


## Pancaka

> YES spring break is next week!   I'm so exited (even though I will also be bored as hell)



Like I said, I still have mixed feelings about spring break. I'll probably have a burst of good dreams as well as plenty of time to do my work and just relax, but at the same time, I'm pretty sure I'm going to have nothing to do beyond sit around and work on art projects, which at the moment are too frustrating to actually pull out and work on  :Sad: . Oh well. It's probably better than school...for the most part. We should talk with Ali tomorrow and organize some things to do for the break. Yeah? Oh well. I need a new video game to play and hopefully dream about. Lol. Condemned would give me nightmares rather than dreams though. GRRRR! Maybe I should go back to incubating Ms. Hepburn...worth a try.

----------


## FrostyMan

i agree. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
No.
wait.
.
.
.
.
I dont agree
.
.
.
.
.
SPRING BREAK IS GOING TO BE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

Not much rattled around my head last night, which is pretty annoying.

All I remember is that my brother snapped a zombie like dude's neck, Condemned style. I'm not sure whether or not Stacie was there, but it's a possibility. That's it.

----------


## mark

> I remember seeing a truck go past a crossing light, but I thought I saw the light still shining through the truck . So I did an RC really quick . There were a few other instances this morning, where I really did question reality for a second.
> 
> Last night, I had the laptop in my lap and I was sitting on my bed. I pushed the laptop below my feet so I could get up and as I was sitting back up, I saw a big spider on the wall. I got freaked out for a second, then I turned the light on, grabbed my DJ...and whooped its spider ass. I have a killer dream journal 
> 
> Just random dream related stuff from my day .



he he I have found the same thing lately randomly RCing when something strange happens in real life! 

lol I love the play on word about your DJ being killer  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 





> Not much rattled around my head last night, which is pretty annoying.
> 
> All I remember is that my brother snapped a zombie like dude's neck, Condemned style. I'm not sure whether or not Stacie was there, but it's a possibility. That's it.



still mate its a pretty sweet fragment!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Pancaka

Just a fragment again...

In order of remembrance.

Donuts (lots of them)Lots of Smash character business(back to sleep/intense HI) Math teacher with some stupid joke on the boardI was caught with a cellphone. I was trying to text something to Stacie I think. She always has her phone out in class, but I don't even own one.

----------


## mark

he he lovin the donuts, cant go wrong with them  :boogie:

----------


## Pancaka

Well it's about time I bust out my DJ and start writing down the stuff from last night and the nap I had yesterday. I started writing my nap last night, but my internet was being screwy so I wasn't able to post it  ::?: . They're both pretty short though.

*Nap* (a lot of students from art in this one)

It started out in some diner type place. I sat alone at a table, slumped over on it, sulking about something. To my right, on another table,  sat this really pretty girl from class, R. I remember having this HUD and I wanted it to go away because I thought I would look like a loser with my HUD showing. R started talking to one of her friends (who I think was the girl who sits next to her in class) about The Sims. She had a sim with some name that was something like "Pretty Patsie" or something like that  ::?: . It was kinda weird. I kinda just slumped over the table and stared at her. Later, I was in a bigger room with a stage and I was part The Jabawockeez (a dance group that wears masks) I was just kinda sitting there next to Steven (also from art class)
 and we had some down time, so we were whispering to each other. Then it was apparently my turn for a solo break-dance, but I didn't practice (reminds me of my studying habits  ::roll:: ) and on top of that I just can't dance  ::shock:: . I got up there and heard a harsh whisper. "Improvise!" I started pumping my arms and doing all these funny dance moves that don't make any sense nor do they look good. "You couldn't get any worse. Just go crazy." Said Ben, in jest. I started making crazier movements and everyone thought it was pretty funny when I started making mock humping motions in someone's face  ::laughhard:: . It turns out we were just messing around in class, so everything was okay. I don't remember anything after that really, but I think I saw R a bit more.

*Last night*
Not much to write about and its all very hard to place so I'll just give you my notes.

/b/ school (weird)beatboxing (apparently I'm good at that)weird eventshaving fun around the school with plenty of peopletrespassing on elementary schoolI think R was there, but not Stacie

That's it... There were other details that are now missing though. Hoping to get back on track tonight. It's Saturday, so I don't have school tomorrow either, which means I can sleep in  :boogie: .

----------


## mark

he he I can just picture the random break dance stuff and even the humping thing  ::rolllaugh:: great stuff man!

sorry I just have a question for you is Stacie someone you fancy or just a good friend? Just wondering is all

----------


## Pancaka

I think I'm gonna start doing side notes in Orange. I'm not gonna go through and edit everything that was in green before so...

Recall isn't the greatest, but doing better than the night before. I did have a couple of really weird dreams, but they both had some good things in them.

*Log 30
Date: April 6, 2008
DO A BARREL ROLL!!!*

I can't remember what exactly started the dream, but my memory starts from here (if I remember anything I'll be sure to edit it) 
. I was in a big machine and so were a few others. I had some goggles on that helped me zoom in, lock onto, and see things much better. My eyes darted back and forth accurately as if the machine made me faster. I locked onto these little targets and also onto these large turrets that were a threat to us once we took off. I made sure I had everything I could marked. I remember being in what seemed like a trance, analyzing everything at such a fast pace, blood shot eyes and slack jawed, almost zombified. Apparently we had an instructor and we were talking about how the suits amplified our senses. His resonating voice seemed like it was coming from our heads, beaming insanity straight into our minds. He preached (or anti preached rather  :tongue2: ) about our senses and the correlation between our physical makeup and the cosmos. "Our senses tell us that you shouldn't believe in God!" He said strongly. My trance was broken by my comrades' chatter "What the hell is wrong with him?" One said. They all muttered to each other, under the old man's ravings. (I know that a lot of you DVers are atheist, but you would've even thought this guy was a kook). We finally took off at incredible speeds in our machines whizzing about with insane precision and control. Once I got a third person view of the vessel, I saw that it looked much like a sentinel from The Matrix, but the main body was more cubic, it didn't have as many tentacles, it didn't have a bunch of legs in the front and overall it didn't look as much like it was alive like the sentinels do. I was able to evade the turrets very well, but a new foe arrived. Small flying things came and latched onto my machine! I tried to shake them off and evade them, curling around the edge of cliffs, spinning and things like that. I remember a voice coming through the radio "DO A BARREL ROLL!!!" (the majority of you don't even know how funny that is  ::lolxtreme:: ) I kept spinning and even scraped myself against the cliff walls to get them off. I plunged into the sea slowing them down, but it was difficult to get out of. I kept being pounced on from above the water and hastily surfaced. I was brought back down and used all my strength to push myself out (somehow the mech used my body's strength to operate, which left me out of breath) It took a few tries for me to get out, but I finally did. I can't remember much after that, but I think my machine was wrecked and was either in the water or in some strange room.

Next dream was strange, but once again very fun and cool. I believe it started out in an older setting. Maybe something like the Renaissance. I don't remember much else, but it somehow led to me playing Smash Brothers and whooping some MAJOR ass...not that the ass was major, but the whooping was- ANYWAY! I was switching between Bowser, Link and Mario and I was kicking Samus's ass. It was weird though, because the game was fully 3-D, meaning I could move in all directions rather than 2-D movement. At any rate, it was super cool  ::D: .

*Soul Calibur IV and Taco Bell!*
I remember sitting on my bed and my brother busts out the newest Soul Calibur!...even though it's not out yet IRL  :Sad: . He was going to play solo, but then he decides that we should play together. He takes out another PS3 controller (we only have one IRL) and we are getting ready to play when we decide we should get some good food to go along with it. We decide to walk down to the taco bell and get some delishus stuff  :drool: . I don't know why, but we brought our cat along with us  ::?: . I was holding the cat and we went inside the Taco Bell, but I had to wait outside since I was holding the cat. What was weird was that for one thing the Taco Bell was a LOT cooler looking (and the shining sun really helped. It was almost sunset, so it was perfect.) and it wasn't the Taco Bell by our house, it was the one near Blockbuster and Matt's house  ::?: . We went to Matt's house because we knew he was working and we were gonna do something there, but I don't remember. I remember saying that I would go to some place that takes your crap and stores it for you while he goes down to the Blockbuster and gets some sour candy and that we would meet up back at the house. I went down to a really strange looking place that seemed to be in my school. I remember Dan and I think Maniak being there, but not really anyone else. I put my cat in a slot in what seemed like a giant garbage heap and then I had to do something with a dirty looking toilet  ::shock::  (although the water and the inside of the bowl were really clean looking  ::D: ). I waved goodbye to my friends as I wiped my hand on my shirt.

That's it for last nights dreams. My recall should be back up to snuff some time soon and I expect a lucid sometime soon too, based on their frequency lately  ::D: .

----------


## Kael Seoras

Those are some crazy dreams! Nice  ::D: 

Hey btw...when you meet Audrey Hepburn...if you believe in shared dreams, find me, make me lucid, and introduce her will ya?!  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> Those are some crazy dreams! Nice 
> 
> Hey btw...when you meet Audrey Hepburn...if you believe in shared dreams, find me, make me lucid, and introduce her will ya?!



lol sure thing, and welcome.

----------


## Pancaka

I went running errands with my mom this "morning" (I woke up at noon) and our first stop was to eat...I had pancakes  ::laughhard:: .

*Log 31
Date: April 7, 2008

Show You My Pokemanz?*

I don't remember a whole lot about this dream, but it started out in this cool temple like place. I was supposed to be moving these giant gold tiles to make the pattern fit or something. Some of the tiles had a green dragon on them and some were badly scraped up, with gouges a couple feet wide. I wandered around a bit and I can vaguely remember a big monster or more likely a dragon. Apparently this was part of a Pokemon game, but I was in it and I didn't get to see any actual Pokemon  :Sad: . I think I had an FA and I was putting on some clothes and there were these jeans that were WAY too big for me that I kept calling "fat man pants." I was walking around later and I saw Mitchel who asked me for help with the game (this is a bit odd. I don't really talk to Mitchell and I REALLY don't think he plays Pokemon). I told him I couldn't help because I couldn't remember what happened that early in the game or because I wasn't that far into it yet. I think at this point I was getting ready to go somewhere with my mother and sister and I was eating some chocolate with bits of toffee in it. I think my sister said she didn't like toffee, so I said she was crazy and went back to my toffee  :drool: 

*Make Believe Matrix*

We were sitting at a table at some place that looked like a really big cabin. I got up from the table and when I turned around I saw a big alien looking creature with spider like claw things coming out of his back and he was kinda translucent. I pointed and shouted hysterically "LOOK!" He sat there as if he was a guest, holding a cup, his forearm resting on the table. He got up hurriedly an disappeared about a yard from the table. I got up to where I thought he was and for some reason pretended to bump into him. I laughed and turned to my brother who was standing near the hall (now we were in our old house). He laughed a bit and then pulled out a gun! He made a shooting noise with his mouth and jolted his arms back as if shooting an actual shotgun. I dove to the couch and grabbed a plastic bag, pulling from it a sawed off shotgun. I opened it up and slid in two imaginary shotgun shells. I popped up from the couch and shot at him, but he quickly hid behind the bathroom entrance in the hall!. I jumped up again and caught him, making my sound effects, but to no avail! I quickly dove behind the couch again to reload my imaginary ammo. I ran out and dove again from he side of the couch and pumped off both shots. We played around like this for a bit, which was really fun and went off to do something else. I don't remember exactly what happened because half of it was fantasy. I remember imagining some stuff as I normally would in real life, but only about half of it actually became the dream. I remember there being a gate and one of those strange invisible creatures. A group of people killed it and then started asking it questions. Apparently it wanted to see the world outside this large gate, but it didn't want to hurt them like others of his kind would. Before it died it shouted to them "Shut the gate!" The glassy outline of one of them came dashing through the gate, which no longer had its guard (it used to have a big hand coming out of the ground that held both sides together). The team quickly jumped up and rammed the gate shut, but had to keep holding the horde of creatures off, by pushing against the gate. There was a bent bar which allowed one of them to get one of its spider like claws through and it killed one of the female members. One of them went down in a stairwell and called someone else for help. It was around here that I was in "reality." I was walking down a street an crawled under some bleachers with a tarp over them and got out a tiny bow and a tiny arrow. The arrow had a tiny red drop on its tiny head which was apparently an anti-virus, but it killed anyone who was already vaccinated. There was a girl there too (who was apparently my comrade) who was looking very serious. "Let's do it." she said. Apparently we were supposed to sneak in and kill around...300 guys. Now this would've been challenging and fun, but instead I have my tiny little bow and arrow and I can't do anything with it... I poked my head out of a hole to hit some guy in the head with the tiny arrow (reminds me of the game Dark Messiah: Of Might and Magic), but I can't manage it. I don't remember what happened exactly, but I was talking to the representative of the company that made the anti-virus about all these things about treatment of people who became deformed because of it.

That's all I remember... Man, if I had only gotten lucid during the Pokemon dream, there would be Charizards and Pikachus everywhere! And if I was lucid during the other one, I would be killing those guys ALL NIGHT! Makes me disappointed when I miss a chance to do something fun in a dream, lucid or not  :Mad:

----------


## Caradon

Oh I loved Soul Calibur! There is a new one coming out? yay!

----------


## Pancaka

> Oh I loved Soul Calibur! There is a new one coming out? yay!



 Yeah. Here's the trailer. There's a surprise too. You're gonna be psyched.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Cud2qKz3FA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Cud2qKz3FA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## maniakalBycikle

::lmao::  

 ::fly::   Thats classic.  

The Make Believe Matrix dream brought back memories .  I used to do that all the time with my friend.   ::embarrassed:: 

EDIT: wtf,  : lmao :  makes a Spam image???

----------


## Pancaka

> EDIT: wtf,  : lmao :  makes a Spam image???



 I don't understand... ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Soul Calibur is one of the greatest fighting franchises EVAR!  :Boxing:  It's a shame you guys didn't actually get to play it in your dream. It would have been cool to compare it to the same thing. Hehe.

And I loved that Make Believe Matrix dream. Like Bycikle said, it brought back a lot of memories.  ::D:

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> I don't understand...



well I typed : lmao :, hoping to get the lmao smilie, but when I posted it spam was there instead.  ...and when you click "more" on the smilies section, the spam one has : lmao : next to it.

----------


## mark

is that a real soul caliber clip? I cant believe it has star wars character lol cool video though

Cool dreams to I like the make believe matrix dream totally cool  :boogie:

----------


## Pancaka

> Soul Calibur is one of the greatest fighting franchises EVAR!



 Yeah. I liked the character creation in the last one, but the story mode was worse. I also don't like characters like Taki and Ivy. They're only there for fan service.  





> It's a shame you guys didn't actually get to play it in your dream. It would have been cool to compare it to the same thing. Hehe.



 it probably wouldn't have worked very well. I think it would be cool if I was sucked into the game though.





> And I loved that Make Believe Matrix dream. Like Bycikle said, it brought back a lot of memories.



Seriously.





> is that a real soul caliber clip? I cant believe it has star wars character lol cool video though



Yeah. The PS3 gets Vader and the 360 gets Yoda  :boogie: . They said that they _might_ be available for download at a later time so ps3 players can use Yoda too.

----------


## Pancaka

I got sick, so my sleep was terrible. I remember being pretty delusional early on, but I got up for some water and cleared my head. I had a crazy dream, but I can only remember a bit of it and it's largely unimportant. It was pretty weird and annoying too. The scenery was all dirty and disgusting. I was at a car shop at one point too and it smelled like oil and gasoline  ::barf:: . Definitely not good.

----------


## Caradon

Oh to bad you got sick! :Sad:  

That preview was great! Makes me want to get out my soul calibur game.
I agree with Oneironaut. It's my favorite fighting game. though I have not played all of them. It has the most realistic fighting feel to it out of all the ones I've played.

Though I was origialy a big fan Of Mortal Kombat. I was playing that from the first one. I even had it on the first CD game system, Sega CD.

LOL, I had the very first video games ever made. Pong and Break out. ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> Oh to bad you got sick!



 Yes I know  :Sad: . Thank goodness it's not too bad. It's just an upset stomach and diarrhea. Still a pain in the ass (no pun intended). 





> That preview was great! Makes me want to get out my soul calibur game.
> I agree with Oneironaut. It's my favorite fighting game. though I have not played all of them. It has the most realistic fighting feel to it out of all the ones I've played.



 Yeah. It rules. So did you have the first one? For Dreamcast right? lol. Good times with that there Dreamcast. BTW, have you played The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for N64? One of the best games EVER!





> LOL, I had the very first video games ever made. Pong and Break out.



DAMN!  ::shock::  How old are you Car Bear? lol. In comparison to games like pong and breakout, the games we have today are so complicated. I love todays games though. I am really sick of having Smash Bros dreams though. What I really want is a shooter dream or a fighting dream! I just read O's dreams today. SO ACTION PACKED! ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I also don't like characters like Taki and Ivy. They're only there for fan service.



Whaaaat? Taki is _awesome_. I used to kick so much ass with her, in the first two SC's.

----------


## mark

shame you are sick mate! nothing worse for recall then that.!

lol cool glad the PS3 get darth vadar he is so much cooler the yoda lol

----------


## Pancaka

> Whaaaat? Taki is _awesome_. I used to kick so much ass with her, in the first two SC's.



She's cool, because she's hella ninja and Ivy is cool, because she's got some crazy awesome moves with that sword, but they are serious fan service characters.





> shame you are sick mate! nothing worse for recall then that.!
> 
> lol cool glad the PS3 get darth vadar he is so much cooler the yoda lol



Seriously. Yoda is pretty damn awesome, but Vader is so much more bad ass. Have you seen anything about the latest Star Wars game? It's SOOOOOO COOOL! You play as Vader's secret apprentice, between the third and fourth movies. They have the coolest matter system in the game too. Here's the trailer as well as the DMM and Euphoria tech demos: 

So Epic
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RkBiYpD3SDc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RkBiYpD3SDc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
DMM
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAQ_j23PtWc&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAQ_j23PtWc&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Euphoria
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18j9IdkXZi8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18j9IdkXZi8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## Pancaka

*LOST MY POST!!!* 

I'll post my dreams later... ::damnit:: 

I was almost done too! And they were so well phrased and everything...

----------


## Caradon

Oh that sucks losing your post!

I'm 36. Yeah I had Soul *Calibur* for the *Dreamcast*. Your right Wonderful memories on that. I used to play Quake Three Arena online with it. I had the mouse and keyboard, It was great. I played with the same group of friends every night for a long time.

We'd spend the night chatting, and all the while trying blow each other to pieces! ::lol::  Good times.

That *star wars* game looked awesome. Your making me want to start playing again. :smiley: 

Edit: LOL at the colored words in my post. I must have messed up with the Firefox spell checker. To lazy to fix it.

----------


## Pancaka

> I'm 36. Yeah I had Soul



 thought you'd be older than that. Pic plzzzszszszszszszszszsz. Jus PM it to me. I need to know! 





> Your making me want to start playing again.



I dunno Car Bear. It's mighty expensive nowadays. Fun, but expensive. Glad my brother works at a Game Stop  ::D: .





> Edit: LOL at the colored words in my post. I must have messed up with the Firefox spell checker. To lazy to fix it.



lol. Apparently. I dunno what happened there.

----------


## mark

::shock::  ha those vids are totally class!!! 

shame about the lost post mate its so annoying isnt it lol

----------


## Pancaka

Feeling better so I had some good sleep and some good recall on this night. I can tell where my mind drew the pieces from as well which is pretty cool and all, but I REALLY have to start recognizing my dream signs. I think B6 should do it, but I need to get some.

*Log 32
Date: April 9 2008

Tiny Vader*

This dream is a bit confusing but pretty cool. The majority of the PDP is in this dream. I was in a nice shady roofed in area in the school that doesn't exist IRL. It was cold and the walls shone blue with moisture, but I liked it. I remember hanging out there for a while before moving with *Kenneth* (an old friend from school, but he moved. I don't remember what, but something made me think about him the day of the dream) to a computer room. We did some work on the computers and talked for a while, but I can't remember the details of either thing. After that it got pretty dark and my mom was coming to pick me up from the school. I remember rushing back and forth, gathering my things so I could leave, which was a confusing process in itself, but she was supposed to be taking me home and somehow the place I was in was already starting to resemble it. I was half at school and half at "home" (my house is never really the same in dreams except for my bedroom and the kitchen lol) and I was rushing around. I remember going into the kitchen and getting some food and my brother was there. He had his backpack on and had just returned from work. He uncovered a plate which had about six burritos on it! I basically told him he was being a douche and hogging them all and he replied something like "I just got home from working all day!" and left with the burritos. I remembered that my mom was waiting for me and picked up the rest of my things. I went back to the computer room to get the last thing and bid Ken farewell before leaving.

So I was at home now and I was trying to go down the hallway which was really, REALLY dark for some reason. I started walking down the hall reluctantly and before I got halfway through, I heard some screechy breathing. I thought there was some kind of monster so I was going to run to my destination, but there was this red streak that flew in front of me and scared me back out. I readied myself and rushed down the hall, ducking and dodging the red streak. My mom heard the ruckus and turned her bedroom light on. I caught a quick glimpse of the assailant before he jumped off into the darkness. My attacker was Stewie Griffin from Family Guy wearing a *Darth Vader* suit like in that Star Wars special and the red streak was his light saber whizzing past me. I told my mom to keep the lights on until I said it was OK. I went on to do something else, but I can't remember.



*Stupid Art Project*

It was another art class dream and we all had a new project that was really annoying (although I don't remember exactly what it was). I remember Vivian bringing up how stupid the project was and I quietly agreed, but didn't want to get caught talking so I went back to the project. I got up to get something else I think and went back to my seat (but it was a different seat and Vivian wasn't there anymore  ::?: . Psh. Dreams.). I think this is around the time that I had a thought about Mewtwo floating around a train, about to blow it up with a ball of energy, but it fizzled out. Stacie and I got caught talking and Matsui came to our table to shut us up. The thought about Mewtwo came back and he finally got the energy ball out, but I was interrupted by Stacie, who asked if we could have a word outside. I followed her outside where we stood for a bit, waiting for the sluggish door to close. The door finally shut, Stacie spit it out "Mrs. Matsui is driving me CRAZY! She says anything I'm just gonna tell her she's being a bitch and leave." Fearing Stacie would make the situation worse for not only her, but myself, I tried to calm her down as we walked back to the classroom. We walked a few doors down (which is weird, considering the fact that we were right outside the door to the art room) and I was looking at the doors quizzically. There are two doors to Matsui's room and for some reason they had the most puzzling signs. The first door (furthest from our part of the room IRL) had a sign that said "Japanese Restaurant." We questioned this for a second and walked to the other door. This door just said "Restaurant." We decided it was stupid to worry about it and went inside and sat back at our desks. I remember walking by the counter with Ben, who had just come in the room and who had also just had his ears pierced (all in the dream of course) and we talked a bit as we walked back to our desks. We all greeted him warmly and then he said something downright hilarious, which, unfortunately, I cannot remember. I laughed uncontrollably, bent over my desk, holding my stomach. Matsui came over and sat on the desk next to mine and basically said if I wasn't quiet I'd be sent out or something like that. We all sat around looking at each other, holding in our laughter and trying to mask our grins with our hands.

Mewtwo



*Picture Book of the Dead!*

There was a room filled with frantic people and some were arguing. A man was yelling at me because he didn't believe that the book I found could really show how people die. He looked more like a creature though. He had small wings coming from the edges of his forehead, was very pale, and had an armored body, like some of the villains from Dragonball Z. The scene went to a bathroom with a couple in it about to get in the shower together  ::?: . They jumped in the shower and then the scene went back. I opened up the book and there was the man arguing with me. He looked shocked but I couldn't really find the problem with him for a second. "What is it?" he roared. I inspected it further and found that he was shot in the head and was falling to his knees. He said it was false, but then there was something wrong with the wall. The wall began to come apart as if it was sewn flesh. A pale bald figure began to emerge from the tear in the wall that seemed to be a *Vampire* (watched part of 30 Days of Night a few days back). The man turned his back to the tear in the wall and closed his eyes in grief and frustration, before being abruptly shot in the head and falling to his knees and then face first on the floor. The scened flipped back to the bathroom where the man and woman stood in front of the mirror in an embrace. They both asked each other if they were alright and then smiled. A second after, a shot rang out and the man slowly dropped to the floor, while she was still holding him, shocked.

VAMPIRE!

----------


## Pancaka

Last nights dreams will be posted later. My fingers are burned out from writing the others.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> The wall began to come apart as if it was sewn flesh. A pale bald figure began to emerge from the tear in the wall that seemed to be a *Vampire* (watched part of 30 Days of Night a few days back). The man turned his back to the tear in the wall and closed his eyes in grief and frustration, before being abruptly shot in the head and falling to his knees and then face first on the floor.



Was this directly from the movie?  Because I want to try and make that on PS.  oh and check out this site (you've probably seen it.. :tongue2: ).  really kickass stuff.
http://www.depthcore.com/

----------


## Pancaka

A couple days a go, the signal strength in my room got weaker, so the internet no longer works on my brother's computer. This morning the charger to the laptop (which needs to be plugged in almost 100% of the time) started sparking and then fried. I'm on my mom's laptop now and I probably won't be on quite as often, but I'll try. Three things about this laptop suck though. It runs on Vista, it won't let me download Firefox (everything just closes and it goes out to the desktop for some reason  ::?: ) and probably most importantly, it doesn't have Photoshop  :Sad: .

*Log 33
Date: April 10 2008

Jesus Hates Me, This I Know*

I remember telling someone about this guy who has a prosthetic face (for real. I saw it on Youtube. It was crazy realistic looking too and he took it off  :Eek: ). I was talking about him but then he was there somewhere, but then it just turned out he was a giant man with a bunch of prosthetic parts. He looked like a big metal tree man lol. We were talking about something and he said something about Jesus and that he is destined to save Jesus' life when he comes back  ::?: . "If that's what you believe." I said to him. "No," he roared, "it's what I know." I just shrugged it off, seeing as there was no arguing with him. Later, we are in this room and Jesus (or a guy who looks somewhat like him, but with straighter hair lol) is laying on the floor. The giant man, who seems to be insane at this point, is using a machine in the room to grind up plastic rods and plastic baskets so that he can mix it with liquified AIDS into a plastic/AIDS solution and then have Jesus drink cup after cup of the stuff until he is okay...what the fuck? So "Jesus" starts coming to life and looks happy that the guy is helping out, but I can see something menacing in his eyes. Jesus kills the giant and ran away leaving me there all frantic. I don't know what really happened, but I'm in the room messing with this cool touch screen computer, but the touch screen is getting really weird so I just start using it normally. I am playing some game where there are some people and I have to make them jump at the right time so they don't trip over these bars on the ground that come near them. The dream shifts into the game basically and it's me, my brother, Jesus and one of our friends and we're skateboarding down some street and it has some rails that go across the road and we have to ollie over them (what's funny is I can't skate for crap  ::D: ). The whole time we were skating down, we were making jokes about Jesus' long, flowing, girly hair. We came down the street to a van and were trying to avoid Jesus and our other friend made a negative comment on some brand of board. I agreed, but I liked the deck design. It was really sick. We were still avoiding Jesus and he was trying to spy on us I guess by shaving and going in drag. It was really obvious that it was still him except to our other friend who was trying to get his number  ::laughtillhurts:: . We ran away and we were now outside my school. It was a bit like a game now and we were friends with Jesus. We abandonded our boards since we were coming onto the field and were running away from Jesus. For some reason, everyone but me had hair like jesus now. Jesus said something about them all having "sexy American hair" so they all fell down  ::?: . I was still running because I said I had "sexy Mexican hair" (a lot of people think I look Mexican). Jesus caught up to me and tackled me. He landed with his knee in my crotch and it felt like he bust one of my nuts  ::shock:: . So I woke up. At the last second Jesus looked like this douche I know which was really weird.

*SUPER BURRITO!*

Don't remember a whole lot but a guy who looked like a TF2 spy gave me a really delicious burrito. My mom took it away before I was done eating it as a punishment for getting someone killed. I was now Scarlet Johansen and it was part of some movie plot that because I did something I wasn't supposed to it accedentally resulted in someone's death somewhere down the line, but I didn't do it.

MAN that burrito thing was good...

Scarlet Johansen


*Strange Cards*

I was getting a ride to school and my mom was angry at me. My mom and sister gave me a big stack of these stupid cards. They had a bunch of pictures on them that had to do with political stuff and the last few were kinda like a comment of someone walking in on two other people doing it. It was supposed to be funny, but it was just real dumb, which made me angry. I got inside the school and was really late (later than usual...I'm always late). I came just when the break after first period started so I was pretty happy about that. I got inside and it was just basically one big, shabby classroom, but it had many other levels and just looked like a big, old house. I talked to some of my "classmates" (they looked between 45-60 yrs old, but they were friends I guess. They were cool  ::D: ). I started going up some stairs I think, but woke up.

*Date: April 11, 2008*

Terrible, TERRIBLE sleep last night and this morning when I woke up, my stomach was acting up again  :Mad: . I did manage to have one dream that was kinda cool, but only after the hand RC failed AGAIN! I think it would only be good for stabilizing a dream...

I was on campus and it was break time. I was walking across the quad to get to science class early, because I just didn't feel like hanging out with my friends. I remember it being pretty cold and it smelled like snow. I did the hand RC a bunch of times as I walked, but mainly, I was concentrating on how good the rays of sun felt through the trees. It was so warm and pleasant in those small strips of sun and I remember putting my hands in them and feeling the warmth while doing the RC. As far as I can remember, my hands were perfectly fine. I got to the door of the class and leaned against the wall. I saw Ali walking across the way and waved to him when he looked my way at which he gave a pleasant nod. I think the teacher came early and let me inside and I saw Mrs. Brookes sitting at her desk (she's out on maternal leave right now though).

Woke up and had another fragment of what seemed like a cool futursitic world in peril, with an AI that was going to start blowing everything up, but then it was just a game my brother was playing that was a mix between Zone of the Enders, Mass Effect and Bioshock. He went on a spaceship to some other place, but then it was just a dark Bioshock type environment. He was pretty far in the game and got the shock plasmid just a while back and he was beating the crap out of some people. He showed me some new things you could do before I woke up. In the dream I was on my bed and woke up when I put one of my pillows over my face (I do that sometimes when I want to mask out outside light). I woke up and removed the pillow from my face and he was there playing something else. I was wondering when he switched games, but then realized it was just a cool dream. I really want to play Bioshock now...

I usually don't get lucid from doing RC's. It's either from doing something I know I shouldn't be able to (changing that guys face, making pain go away) or if things just go really crazy and I just have to question it and it happens. RC's only really stabilize the dream most of the time. I need to start doing something more foolproof or just start doing the nose one more  ::?: .

----------


## Caradon

Your lucky your brother works there. Your right the cost of game systems is getting outrageous. Just like Music concerts. I used to go to concerts all the time. I started going less once the tickets got up to 30$ I thought that was to much. Now look how much they are lol. I don't see why anybody would pay what they charge now days. What a waste of money.

I saw Metallica's Master Of Puppets tour when Cliff Burton was still with them. One of his last shows. It only cost me 12$! And I still have the ticket stub. ::banana:: 

Well I can't give you a picture, I don't have a working printer to scan any.
I wish I did so I could print out my dreams.

I love that Vampire picture. I really like that movie too.

I can smell your blood. 

I should put that in my sig lol.

----------


## Pancaka

> Well I can't give you a picture, I don't have a working printer to scan any.
> I wish I did so I could print out my dreams.



 That sucks.

My printer/scanner is busted too  :Sad: . I would probably be putting a lot more art up here if I did have one.

Hehe. That would be cool to print out and bind a big fancy journal. I'd also like a scanner that prints out my dreams directly from my head  :tongue2: .





> I love that Vampire picture. I really like that movie too.



 I only saw up to about the part with the little girl, but it was pretty good.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 34
April 12, 2008*

Some really trippy shit this time around. There was some other funny stuff before this, but it's not important. Don't know what influenced what happened next though  ::shock:: .

*Haunted Asian Folks*
I was on the computer and I stumbed upon a couple of videos. I remember being kinda reluctant to watch so I must've known they were gonna be weird. I saw an Asian man, only about 30 years old, kneeling down, wearing a gi. He held a knife in his left hand and at the command of an instructor he showed his fearlessness...by cutting off his own head. He slung the knife around making a few cuts on his body while shouting. Then he took the knife and started cutting through his neck. Blood squirted from his neck and he kept going and going and then his face went blank, but his arm kept on until he finished the job. Blood spurted from the top of the jagged stub that remained. I was disgusted but I had to watch again. I kept myself watching by telling myself it was fake even though I knew it wasn't. I didn't watch the second video in fear that it would be worse. 

There's a lot of fuzz here so I don't know what happened in between, but there was this crazy part where an Asian family was being haunted. They seemed to be old fashioned Japanese royalty, or just really loaded. There were times when these really pale, naked ghost girls would come and try to steal or kill the two daughters. There were these white adventurer guys who were hired to protect the family. They came up with this plan to disguise the little girls as a couple of those ghost girls and go out to the edge of the water with them. They had a big dock like area right outside their house where they took the girls and the adventurers hid somewhere in the back. Wanting to protect their wn kind, a couple of the ghost girls came running up on all fours. The men jumped out and started slashing at them and they ran off again, screetching and holding their bleeding wounds. There was another scene where sun was just about rising and a bunch of midgets came out of the water and started killing all of the family's guards that patrolled the deck. They had sharp wepons and looked as ghostly as the little girls. The men stood no chance for them, but they didn't leave them all dead. They killed a few men and then retreated back into the dark water. I remember the last one slashed a mans face leaving him bleeding, clutching his face in horror and before it left it threw an arrowhead at his neck causing a lot more blood. His comrade ran to his aid, but he had no chance at survival. I remember there being a lot of blood and it was really gruesome. Later the family tried the same way of drawing out the creatures, but the invasion was much bigger than they had previously thought. Midgets, little girls and this one big crawly demon (which looked really awesome!) came and started chasing the family down. The crawly thing and a few others climbed the side of the building and started flooding the house, which unfortunately was the last I got to see of the cool crawly guy  :Sad: . The family then ran to their movie theater area (I guess), where they were showing a film much like their situation. The girls and their mother clambered up the screen and held on tight while the freaky little girls plucked the bottom of it like strange instruments, making a creepy noise and laughing. The father held off some of the other ones. The girls started slipping and the monsters were about to charge them when the mother dropped down and scooped up the bottom of the screen with the girls in it, causing the creatures to miss and fumble under the screen. And then...Techno music... I started hearing a song that was kinda like an Aphex Twin song. "I'm sick of this! Let's go!" the mother shouted. She broke into some crazy kung-fu and started a MAJOR beatdown on them. The father, who was holding back some of them, grabbed two and flung them across the room. They were whoopin' some SERIOUS ghost ass. After the badass, but really strange kung-fu scene, we walked out of the movie theater talking about how awesome it was.

I decided to go back to sleep and had this bit. It was pretty funny.

*Mr. Tituanthuno*

I was running around the house trying to get ready to go somewhere. I was holding a bunch of damp clothes and running to the dryer. I asked my sister as I went how much time we had, "about 20 minutes 'till we leave."
"Twenty minutes!?" I asked. It was clear I wasn't going to be ready in time. There were some other girls, who I don't recognize, sitting at the table. One of them asks me how I'm ever going to be ready and I don't know. I put the clothes into a little hatch in the bottom of the washer/dryer (it was reversed and the glass window to the washer was just about eye level instead of being down below). I looked through the window to the washer and instead saw a classroom on the other side. I walked around the kitchen, somehow ready to go and at my destination, in my new classroom at the beggining of a new year. I walked around the classroom and chose a seat in the back corner of the room. My sister (already graduated) walked around the room too. I put my things down and met with her, just to talk while we waited for the teacher. Another kid came by us and asked if we were both "junior/seniors." I told him I was, but my sister was a "Uh...Senior.../graduated..." My sister, apparently needed to make up some highschool credits and so she returned to highschool for a few classes. I remember seeing someone who resembled 'Mouse,' but I didn't RC and I didn't think of it much at all. Then a built black man came into the room and started introducing himself right where we were. He spelled his name on a small board and asked us all, very assertively, if anyone knew how to say his name. "Mr. Tituanthuno" it read and was obviously very bewildering. "Anybody?!"

...


"Is it the Arabic spelling for 'Jeremy?'" My sister asked (strangest guess ever...).
"Maybe! Maybe!" He said enthuiastically, "Anybody else!?"
"Even just a guess?" I asked, "Even just the wildest guess at how your name is pronounced?"
"Yeeea, yeeeea."
"...Tit-chu-an-too-noh"
"Wrong!" He said strongly.

I turned around and realized I was on a little jungle cruize! I sat cheerfully next to my siblings and we were having fun. There was a man having difficulty with his kids, trying to tell them to stay away from the edges of the small boats, where there were no railings for their safety. He and his wife seemed like a nice couple of folks so we would talk to them and all that. I looked onto the land, on the edges of the river and a cat jumped onto the boat. The little boys liked to play with the cat and I noticed it was greenish. "Green is good camoflauge," said their father. "My cat loves to sleep on my lap," I said, "I can keep the cat for you for the duration of the cruize" I said, petting the cats head as I held it, "that is if you will let the kids have a pet." I turned to him, but he looked beyond me, sitting in his seat staring with a mix of immense wonder and horror. "Are you alright sir?" I asked him, but he did not avert his gaze. My sister grabbed my shoulder and pointed to the front of the boat. There they had a TON of In 'n Out Burger (best burgers EVAR!!!  :drool: ). My joy quickly turned to dissapointment when I figured the food would all be gone when everyone else got their hands on those red and white bags of deliciousness  ::cry:: . "Are you kidding me?!" my sister asked. She pulled up a bunch of big bags from In 'n Out Burger and I was so happy that she had gotten up there when she did. I sat down next to my brother and sister and got the cat to sit on my lap, but then...I woke up...

DAMN!!! I almost had some delishus treats  :tongue2: 

Mr. Titty-douchebag-face kinda looked like a cross between Kimbo Slice and Terry Crews.

Kimbo


Terry Crews


Took me a long time to write that, because I was watching "I Robot" while doing so. DAYUM!!! That is an AWESOME movie. Truly epic robot fight scenes. Need some dreams about that.

----------


## Pancaka

Not much last night. I do remember hanging out with Stacie and Ben in a really populated class. She said she missed us over spring break since it was so boring. Later there was a new seating arrangement in math and I got to sit next to one of my friends who isn't even really in the class. Stacie showed up very briefly at another point, but it was insignificant. There was another part where I was boxing someone, my sister's bitch friend. I couldn't punch well because it was a dream. Man if I was lucid I woulda beat the crap out of her, no gloves needed  :Mad: . There were a few other weird parts, but they're insignificant.


Break is over and I'll be in school tomorrow  :Sad: . Spring break was really boring, but school's not going to be better or anything.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, what an amazing adventure dream! That haunted Asian one.
I hope I get a cool dram like that soon. Most of my non Lucids have been fairly boring lately. Craving some intense scary stuff here. :tongue2: 

I think I'm going to look into getting a printer. Yeah, That would be cool to have a book of printed dreams.

And I think it would be cool to have some family members find all my Lucid dreams some day, and read all about my nightly adventures. After I'm dead and gone from this world.

Hopefully they won't just throw them in the garbage.  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> Hopefully they won't just throw them in the garbage.



How could you throw solid gold into the garbage?  :wink2: 

I remembered last night before I went to bed that I saw 'Mouse' in my last dream and that I was thinking 'finally. I've heard her speak for real'  ::roll:: . Oh well.

Not much recall from last night and terrible sleep. My cat woke me up in the middle of the night because my brother allowed him in the room  :Mad: .

I've been drawing in my sketchbook more lately and did some cool doodles of my asian dream including a rough (VERY rough) drawing of the crawly dude. I also did a few cool ones that have nothing to do with dreams, but they're awesome.

----------


## Caradon

> How could you throw solid gold into the garbage?



 :smiley: 




To bad about the recall! Mine has not been to good the last couple days either. I'm hoping for better tonight.


Can't wait to see some of those new drawings of yours. I hope you post them soon. How do you do that without the printer? Do you do it from school or something? I was thinking about seeing if I could print out some stuff from the library.

----------


## Pancaka

> To bad about the recall! Mine has not been to good the last couple days either. I'm hoping for better tonight.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some of those new drawings of yours. I hope you post them soon. How do you do that without the printer? Do you do it from school or something? I was thinking about seeing if I could print out some stuff from the library.



 Yeah. Still only fragments. I feel I need to try out B6.

Yeah. My art teacher, Mrs. Matsui, has a scanner. I was there Tuesday as well as today, but I forgot to scan them  :Sad: . I was too busy looking around the room, trying to keep my mind off the project (really boring one). A lot of good projects are displayed around the room. Hopefully I'll start having more art room dreams and get lucid from them...hopefully.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> I also did a few cool ones that have nothing to do with dreams, but they're awesome.



 ::laughhard::   HAHAHA! two piece (that should be her nickname...) and snow-pimp.

Yea that asian dream was cool.

Oh btw, I have a scanner if you need it.  Actually it's probably easier to use Mrs. Matsui's.  :tongue2:

----------


## Pancaka

> HAHAHA! two piece (that should be her nickname...) and snow-pimp.



 actually it's "glad bag." Ask Ali about it lol.

----------


## Pancaka

Well there wasn't much again since I didn't get much sleep, but this fragment was preeetty weird  ::?: .

I was playing some game and I left the room to go get some food or something. I come back and my sisters friends hijacked my stuff and were playing some stupid wrestling game. Afterwards there was an image of one wrestler, with long hair, a bow-tie and a man thong with a rose on it  :Eek: . He pinned like three guys down and started cheering. Then there were these really bawdy looking chicks. They were kneeling on the ground next to the wrestlers and stuff like they were their hos. "We don't use toys" one of them said "because we've got the cock." the other said. We all stood there confused and crept out (exactly like this  :Eek:  lol). They started saying something about their anti homosexual position, which was somehow confusing. I think it was that they liked to be flamboyant or something, but didn't like gay sex. The whole time they tried to speak in this slow, seductive way that made them just sound like creepy stupid people. Then one of them lifts up the leg to his shorts and whips it out. He grabs it and then it goes into slow-motion and sprays everywhere, but in a large volume which was weird. The wrestler guy was smiling and dancing around in slow motion and stuff when it hit him in the face and then it lit up real bright and faded out in a brilliant white light. It was gross, but funny.

There was a lot more to this dream before and probably some after. I don't remember if 'Mouse' was in this one, but she was in one a few days ago where I was amazed once again that I had heard her voice (which I still haven't heard in real life beyond a couple of words from a distance and some laughing, since she's so quiet)  :Bang head:

----------


## Caradon

::laughtillhurts::  Oh my god that dream was hilarious! Really Made my day!

Well, you had better recall than me last night. I only slept a couple of hours too, and only a small glimpse came back to me.

----------


## Pancaka

> Oh my god that dream was hilarious! Really Made my day!
> 
> Well, you had better recall than me last night. I only slept a couple of hours too, and only a small glimpse came back to me.



SOOOO glad it's friday. I'll hopefully be able to sleep in a lot more...that is if nobody wakes me up or I don't wake up from noise or something. I hate that. I am kinda disappointed that I haven't been lucid in a dream in a while. 


WHICH REMINDS ME! I remembered a while ago that I may have gotten lucid, but either woken up right afterwards or finally forgotten one  ::shakehead:: . Oh well. I only see good on the horizon.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 35
Date: April 19, 2008*

Last night was a big bunch of fragments that I can hardly tie together or put in order, but I did get lucid *3* times! ...they were all really short and unstable though. I'll post a couple of the lucid fragments and then put in a "part two" to this post tomorrow, as well as whatever I might get tonight.
__________
I'm in this big house that is also kinda like a big fancy office building and it all looks pretty awesome. I was in the kitchen with my brother and my dad was over. My dad started yelling (again  ::roll:: ) about my mom and her "nigger" boyfriend. I remember thinking something to myself, but then it turned out I was yelling it in his face halfway through my thought  ::shock:: . _did I just do that?_, I thought. "Why do you hate black people so goddamn much!? Huh!?" I shouted. He said something along the lines of "we have to hate," as if it was some kind of burden passed down to me. I told him he was full of shit and walked off. I walked around that floor some and went into some empty back rooms and messed around a bit like I was playing with a sword. My dad is still out there yelling so I go out there and start telling him to shut up and leave so he turned his attention towards me and started yelling again. "Fuck you!" I shouted, pushing him away. I turned back and started walking around the back room again. I think this is where I became lucid, but I don't remember exactly why. I just looked around for a bit and tried to run, but it either faded away, I woke up or the REM cycle ended or something.
__________
I can't remember anything that happened before this, but I was in a room and I was acting kinda like an angry beast. I believe I had a sword and I was walking towards Ali, who was sitting at a desk (don't remember who else was sitting near him) with an expression of fright.  Once again I was lucid and once again I don't know why. I was knocked flat on my ass by the lucidity again so I had to get up, but it was difficult and I staggered around for a bit. I remembered the lucid I had just had so I tried stabilizing the dream by rubbing my hands together. Everything looked kinda jagged, like a game with bad graphics mixed with static from a TV. I figured I would try scratching my chin since rubbing my hands wasn't working and I could feel it very realistically, but it was still fuzzy and I was still staggering around. The others backed off in fright and ran our of the room before I woke up.
__________
The last one is actually kinda long and I'm kinda tired so I'll do that one tomorrow as well.

 Expecting some better lucidity very shortly  ::D: .



*April 19, 2008 Pt. 2*

I lost a lot o the details on this last lucid, so it's gonna be a lot shorter than I planned.

So basically, I was trying to get to the bottom of what seemed to be a murderous plot. There was some psycho leaving weird notes under the rug on the porch of some lady's house. I remember checking under a bird cage and finding one once too. I checked under the rug again, at some point and found a large crack with some light source behind it. It seemed there was an endless, bright, white void beneath the crack. I thought that it meant that this was no ordinary psycho, but some supernatural killer of some sort. I heard someone and quickly put the rug back in place. I turned and saw the psycho guy. He was saying something about how he was gonna kill me because I know too much. I was getting pretty scared, but also pretty pissed. He pulled out two brushes and held them at his sides. "What're you gonna do with those brushes!?" I asked, challenging him. He threw one at me, cutting me deeply and then it boomeranged back to his hand. "...Oh shit!" I breathed in terror. He lunged at me with one of the brushes and I got out of the way. I don't know why, but I realized I was dreaming. I was confused, because my vision hadn't cleared or anything. Still with my dream vision, I anticipated his next attack and grabbed the brush out of the air when he threw it. Scared, he started to flee. He turned back trying to ready himself, but I was just looking at my hand. Previously I had never noticed my hands being messed up at all during a dream so I finally decided to note that. I had an extra finger between my middle and forefingers, but it was halved. I grabbed the brush again and started to go for him and I hit him once, but then woke up.
__________
I was apparently part of some kind of mystical kinda plot. There were these monsters with a real cool name, but I can't remember it. They kinda looked like those monsters in that dream I had a while ago, but without the claws on their back. We were talking about how to kill them and what their weak point was, which was apparently the right side of their chest. Then there was this long tedious process of taking a blue, yellow and red substance each in their own bottle and mixing them in this machine. Later, I found myself in my dad's car and we were just sitting there. There were a bunch of people around cheering and then this girl walks around to the side of the car all slowly and then hits it with a sweatshirt... apparently this was the flag to go. I told my dad to go and he started driving slowly. "SHOW US YOUR TITTIES!" I heard some of the crowd yell. All of us in the back seat turned laughing and saw her pull her shirt up, but she didn't show all to kinda tease the crowd.
__________
I was on my brothers computer and I was playing some flash game or something. I remember drawing a little comic strip with Sephiroth in it (I've been playing FFVII: Crisis Core for PSP. It's super awesome). My brother walked in the room and I decided to take my things and head to the bathroom. I took a leak and then sat down and there was a laptop so I used that  ::?: . I was sitting there reading something I think, when my brother walks in the bathroom through a tiny crack. He kinda just phases through the door actually. I was like... :Eek: . "You wanna shut the door?" he said jokingly. I obviously didn't find if funny. "Why the fuck would you do that? Why not just shut it as you're walking by. What are you walking in on me for, fagot?" I kinda pushed him out of the room without touching him. I guess he didn't want to get too close to a half naked guy. I tried making sure the door was shut, but he kept coming in. I put my pants back on and just waited for him to get out. He decided to take my little comic strip too, which made me angry. Later, I was back in my dads car and we were driving around some nice downtown area. We stopped at a red light and I saw Mark standing there and he wanted to tell me this funny story. I was already pissed off, but I decided to let this dark haired, more slender faced version of Mark tell me anyways. It had to do something with a store and a bar code mix up or something. I didn't really get it and he couldn't even finish before we drove away, which disappointed me even more.  As we were driving away, I could still faintly hear Mark talking which started to get really annoying since I couldn't even make out the words. Then a I heard the faint ringing of a cellphone, but I thought it was all in my head. "Is that your cellphone ringing?" I asked, irritably. My dad hurriedly picked up his phone and turned it off apologetically. As we were driving down the street I saw some girl I know from school, but she started to look a bit weird as we were driving away. I turned my head back and saw George W. Bush and thought that it was weird to see him standing in the middle of the street. I know my dad didn't see him, otherwise he would've rammed him with the car.
__________
I remember being in some boggy area with some others and we were dressed like adventurers. I don't remember exactly how I was dressed, but one guy with crazy red hair was dressed like a mage. I remember getting into an RPG style battle and everything turned into the pixelated graphics of a game. I don't remember much after that except for going in some building that was all broken down.
__________
I remember being in some deep pool and there was a bit yellowish lighting, almost like candles, as well as a lot of Chinese style decoration and stuff like that. We were apparently setting up to play some game in the water. I remember telling some guy on my team that I invited a girl along. He got all excited. I told him something about her being Asian and he got even more excited. "Damn! A girl AND she's Asian! Can't go wrong with that!" :laughtillithurts:. Then when she walked in he said something about her like "Aww. She's not Asian. She's just another redneck." which is weird, because he was white too. I'm pretty sure she was half Asian though...whatever. So we start playing this game and we are throwing this big glowing ball of energy at high speed and we have our own magic stuff and it was really cool. I remember playing on the same team as the girl and making a save when she wasn't ready, by swimming under her, coming up in front of her and blasting the ball away with my own little magic orb. Later we switched teams and I was playing with Aerith from FFVII. I did the same thing for her that I did for the other girl, but there was a bigger explosion. I woke just about there.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the Lucidity!

Don't have time to read the whole dream battery is dying in my computer.
 OK by before it shuts off. I'll read the rest later. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> Congratulations on the Lucidity!
> 
> Don't have time to read the whole dream battery is dying in my computer.
>  OK by before it shuts off. I'll read the rest later.



 Yeah. I haven't read for a while, since I'm just lazy... I did catch up with both you and O though (for the most part). I just read that one you posted a bit ago, but I didn't read that one long one yet  :Sad: . Did you see O's with the Werewolves though?! That one was SICK!!! (in both a good and bad way  ::D: ).

----------


## Caradon

That was an interesting batch of dreams there. [email protected] dad would have run over George  Bush. 

Last night there was a lightning storm here, so I was just using my battery. My computer was just about to shut of when I was replying.

Yeah I saw that werewolf Lucid Of O's. It was pretty cool! I need to get back in there and get caught up again.

----------


## Pancaka

It's late so I'll post dreams later, but I am personally boycotting the hand (finger count) RC. Probably the least useful RC ever... I am so annoyed at it right now.

I had a load of vivid dreams as well as a tiny lucid (maybe another that I don't remember) and I even took a nap. I'll post tomorrow probably, but I'm also thinking of putting my DJ...somewhere else  :wink2: , permanently...no double post, just a move. I'm just thinking about it though.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 36
Date: April 20, 2007*

I caught the rape bug  :Sad: ...sorta... A little while ago, there were a lot of dreamers who were raped or saw rape...and I finally had a rape dream...sorta. I don't remember the beginning to this dream though.

*Rape Dream*

I was in a car with some lady and a dude who sat in the passenger seat. We parked to the side of some building and the woman got out to do whatever it was we came to do while the two of us waited in the car. I sat uncomfortably in my seat, thinking the guy in the front was weird. We both just sat there, but then he moved and pressed a blue button on the dashboard. Suddenly, the doors locked. I shifted once more. _Is he going to rape me?_ I thought, half in jest. He turned around in his seat and tried to stroke my leg "Yep!" I said aloud trying frantically to unlock the door, but the locks were gone!. He grabbed my left shoulder, trying to restrain me and I quickly shot my right arm up and grabbed his head, starting to force my thumb into his left eye (EYE GOUGE MOTHER FUCKER!!!  :Pissed: ). "Open the doors..." I said in a low voice. He refused with a grunt and gripped my shoulder tighter. "Open the doors!" I said more urgently, pressing my thumb further in, feeling it cave in. I was reluctant to kill him and before I was driven to do so, the girl came in from the outside and pressed the button, freeing me from that lunatic...so I busted the fuck out...

If I was lucid...that guy would be sooooo dead...messed with the wrong dreamer. I really wished I would've stuck around and beat the crap out of that guy. That would've been awesome.

__________
*Rainbow Chav*

I was in some restaurant and I was about to sit down and I started talking to some people. A couple of them looked kinda chavvy, especially the one closest to me, except his cap was a very vibrant red. I was still talking to them when the waitress came over and asked for their order. They ordered and then the one with the colorful cap set his cap on the table. It was now changing color! "You better bring dat shit back before it turns green." He said, speaking of his cap. They probably would've trashed the place if the service wasn't fast enough. I sat down at a table with Stacie and a couple of her friends I guess. I was worried they wouldn't think I was funny.

__________
*Intense HI: Giant!*

It wasn't quite a dream, but it was some really toned up HI and I was fighting a giant. I was either launching beams or boulders at a weak spot on the top of his head and he was throwing out threats and stuff.

__________
*Date: April 23, 2008*

So I was in school and we were working on an assignment. The peculiar thing was that we were in my science room, with my English teacher, doing a history lesson... ::?: . There was this confusing map and we had to plot coordinates of where people died or something. It actually kinda felt like we were the ones responsible for giving bomb coordinates or something  :mwahaha: . The room was in commotion, constantly double checking coordinates and vocabulary words with other students to make sure they were correct. It reminded me of a busy office building or the stock market. We got out and went for a short break and when we came back in we worked very briefly before leaving school. I went outside, into the morning fog (which is weird because it was supposed to be the end of school) and as I walked Ali and I spotted each other. We walked together and talked about something. Some girl came up with a tasty looking plate of waffles (it was apparently some kind of free waffle day). They weren't any pancakes, but they did look delicious. They were golden and crispy and vibrant red strawberries sat atop a spring of syrup and this all sat atop a pure white, porcelain plate... :drool: . I gladly accepted the waffles and Ali and I strolled along. I dropped one of the waffles and was quickly served another plate by another student. I didn't even get to smell the delicious little dream treats before I woke up...

...or so I thought. I was in the middle of the back seat of a moving car, being driven by my brother (he doesn't even drive! I totally should have noticed that!). I told him that I had just woken from a pretty wild dream and here's where the hand RC fails me for the *third* time. I examined my hands and found that they were absolutely normal. I assume I must've dozed off again in that dream car, because I had another dream before waking up.

___________
I was in a big house in some section that was, for the most part, a play area. I was a hyper little kid and my dad and I were playing around. There was this tunnel thing that was curved around the edge of the circular room and could revolve around it. I got my hand stuck underneath it kinda and that hurt a bit. We fixed that problem and continued to mess up the house and we were eating these sugary, frosted bun things. I think that at or around this point, I tore through my mom's closet, either to get something, or just for the hell of it. I think someone came home and asked why the house was so fucked up too. At some point, my dad and I (maybe even my brother) arrived at Disney Land. We got off and I got this delicious chocolate stuff. We started walking around and we bumped into my mom. She didn't know what the hell was going on and was angry at my dad, but didn't really say anything. I went off with my dad and we ventured off into Disney Land. There was this weird subway like train that brought people and I a few of Stacie's friends, most noticeably a thin, bleach blond and pink streak haired  one with piercings and tan skin. I wondered if Stacie was with them, but dismissed the thought quickly and returned my attention to Disney Land.

__________
I was at school and everything looked kinda foggy and swampy. I was walking down an aisle, with a few other kids and we were all late. One girl made a joke about having sex at school when out of the mist comes...Ms. Walters (GASP! (Former Vice Principal. I hate that bitch. She's pure evil.). She told the two in front to hurry up and go, but when I came she told me "I don't want you going off and having sex with those two! So turn around and go back the other way!" I turned around disgruntled, muttering curses under my breath and walked around the other way. I came to what was supposed to be room 47, but the door read "88" I looked at the next one which read "77" and the next "94." _Did I go down to far?_ I thought. _Something has to be wrong._ And with that I was lucid! I wasn't _too_ sure so I wanted to do a test (which would've made me look silly if I wasn't dreaming). I made a horse stance and shot one palm out, trying to make a telekinetic blast. Nothing happened and I wondered what was wrong with it. A few seconds after, I saw a ripple in the air. I tried blasting someone, but he just got kinda scared and another ripple appeared behind him. I tried this a few more times and then I think I lost it  :Pissed: . I was talking to a friend about how cool my Disney dream was and how tasty the chocolate was.

__________
*(Nap)*

I was at school and everything was very bright. I don't remember why, but Ali gave me a deep, vibrant, green, translucent bottle with brilliant, platinum labels. I took the bottle and went off to do something, drinking the contents along the way, but when I saw the dean I shoved the alcohol into my pocket and covered the protruding neck with my shirt. I asked Ali how many of those it usually takes to get drunk to which he replied with a shrug. I felt a bit off balance and my vision would blur just a bit, but I was still coherent. I remember Ms. Angell being somewhere in the dream. She was being cool as always and gave us a really cool book to read. I remember seeing parts from the book actually happen too, but I don't remember too much of what it was about. It seemed to be a snowy, renaissance to gilded age kind of a setting and the main character was a woman. I remember she was trying to escape or something, so she was trying to climb from this fence up to the roof of a small building. After that I was in a corner and I was next to a random toilet. There were a lot of others in the room and at some points in the conversation I would be funny and at others I would have to apologize for my lack of humor. I was also acting like a retard for most of the time...

__________
I remember something that had to do with guns...maybe... it definitely had more action, but that's all I know

*Date: April 24, 2008
Knocking Over the Dairy Queen*

I was with my Dad and my brother and we were at a really good looking Dairy Queen. My brother and I stepped up to the counter and my brother ordered an Oreo blizzard, I think. I wanted a Butterfinger blizzard, but there was something wrong and I had to do something myself. I don't remember too well. The girl at the counter went off to get something and this Asian guy from behind the counter comes up, opens the register and starts giving me and my brother the cash, which we stuff in our pockets (we were wearing cargo pants). We sat down to finish our meals before making our getaway. We figured they wouldn't notice until we were gone...plus that would be kick ass if we robbed them, then sat right in front of them and then got away without them knowing. I remember eating this really delicious sandwich. I think it had roast beef in it. My mom comes in and starts saying something that could ruin it for us so I just said something like "Hey mom! How are you? Get over here." She came over and I told her that we robbed the place and she should stop being so conspicuous. She said something like "Oh. Well why aren't you gone? Dean (her boyfriend) would've been long gone by now." It was at this point that I started to get really nervous. I hurriedly finished up and told my dad to just take the rest with him to the car. "Oh no. If I know anything about your father, then there's no way he's gonna get up from his food." my mom said, without a worry at all. She was basically our accomplice at this point. I looked over at my dad who was now Yoda and was shoving fist fulls of food into his mouth with this funny look on his face. I remember walking out and I think we were around the DQ at some other point, but it was sunset.


__________
This one's really weird, but all I really remember was that this kid I knew a long time ago was there and looked the same as when I last saw him. This was because he was cryogenically frozen until the time when I would need his help...like this was some kind of destined thing...except we were working at some store. I remember some fat ladies and one black one with really tall hair was walking in front of them and one behind her starts lighting her hair on fire...awesome! Later, it was dark out and we were in front of the house of the people my sister babysits for or one of their friends or something. There were two dogs and we were all trying to get them somewhere or back in the house or something. There was one that was big, black and mean and another one that was white and yellow and had long, thick braids of hair in some places and kinda sounded like this guy:



__________
There was something about a couple of actors in a movie. One of them was gay and the other one, who was sort of a ladies man, was starting to go gay for the other one. He said he wanted my help with something and he started talking about the other actor and at first it was completely normal, but then it started to sound more and more gay, in a comical kind of way (my SC is a clever comedian). I was really surprised and didn't know how the hell I was supposed to help him, but he wanted me to hook them up. I don't know why he asked me to help him get with another dude  ::shock:: . Later, I was at what seemed to be a concert in some big cavern type place with a really high, curved ceiling and low curved floor. Everyone was basically on rock shelves along the walls. It was like an open, curved ant farm basically with rockers on the other side. I remember being with my brother, my sister and her two friends and her friends were hogging the laptop (like usual  ::roll:: ). I was really bored with the whole concert so I was playing with action figures like a little kid. Later I was looking at movies at a movie store with my mom as well as the rest. I saw one movie that had Iron Man in it, but it was not _the_ Iron Man movie. He looked different though and it had War Machine in it as well. There was one suit he was wearing that had a bigger helmet with just a visor and this big jaw thing and another one that reminded me of a ninja, a Gundam and a Halo Spartan all together. I was seeing scenes from the movie as if they were actually happening for a bit and then continued to browse the movie selection. I saw something with Audrey Hepburn's face on it that appeared to be some crappy thriller. I looked at it excitedly, but then when I looked at the top it said that she was someone else. It was something like "Unga Rooba" or something  ::?: . I didn't think it could be right, but I just shrugged it off. I remember beating the crap out of a ton of guys in the ninja style Iron Man suit and throwing this boomerang/shuriken thing, but it didn't last long and it was kinda like I was watching it. I remember being in my bathroom at some point and I heard my sister get the door. It was my dad and she greeted him warmly  ::shock:: . I just assumed that they had made up and are getting along now. I didn't hear any yelling so it must have been so.



*Date: April 26, 2008*

This one was pretty cool. First, I was playing some cool game that kinda reminded me of Breath of Fire IV (playing that now. It's soooooooooooo awesome). There was some demon guy and he transformed into a baby version of himself, because I was too late I guess. I got to keep it as some kind of minion that I could take out later, but I didn't get the chance to use it. It turned into an FPS, which was cool, because I was half in the game and half playing. I was part of some team and we conducted our operations on a ship. I remember doing one short mission, on some dark island and there were lots of fires. I don't remember what happened in the game, but the boss said that we couldn't use some type of equipment anymore, including my magical, demon, minion thing. He locked the locker with a code and left. I was gearing up for my next mission and one of the other members had to shut down the power for a second so that I could do something else. When he did that it reset the other locker so I secretly gathered my equipment and my minion dude from it. I went on some other mission and I failed once. I tried again, knowing that many enemies would be coming and I hid, letting them go by without noticing me. I was going to throw some dynamite in their path, but the scene changed before it exploded. 

Later, I was in a sunken ship with my brother and some others. I don't remember. One guy told us how to do this thing with a cup to lengthen our breathing time or something. We all had our cups in front of our face and the guy opened a hatch and the water came pouring in. We started swimming out and rising quickly to the surface. We hit the surface, which took a lot less time than I thought, and we started to look around. It turns into a nice pool and we were just having fun. I climbed on top of the big swinging gate and I swung it preparing to jump off into the pool, but I hit my head on the gate when I came all the way. I fell off onto my feet in a daze and then stumbled back and fell into the pool on my back. I surfaced and laughed, but my joy was short lived. I saw my old landlady coming out and she looked angry. I prepared to get out of the pool, grabbing my towel and all that. I was going, without any fuss, but then she starts bitching at my brother and friend to get out of the pool as well. She said it was getting late, but it was hardly even 3:30 pm. I told her she was being a bitch and I stormed into the house. I saw Nick on the couch with someone who seemed to be his girlfriend and I started doing some laundry. I came out of the kitchen and watched some Family Guy with them for a bit before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid again. Great job! I'll be back tomorrow to read it in full. because I have only three hours to sleep right now. Have to go, long work day tomorrow too. ::?: 

Edit: Wow that's a lot of recall. I had a good laugh at you attacking the rape guy. Mmm waffles with strawberies.

The lucid part was cool. One of these times your going to get a good long one.

----------


## Pancaka

> Lucid again. Great job! I'll be back tomorrow to read it in full. because I have only three hours to sleep right now. Have to go, long work day tomorrow too.
> 
> Edit: Wow that's a lot of recall. I had a good laugh at you attacking the rape guy. Mmm waffles with strawberies.
> 
> The lucid part was cool. One of these times your going to get a good long one.



 Yeah. Attacking that guy was pretty cool. I just wish I would done him in right there. 

I think I need some waffles  ::D: .

Yeah. I have been getting lucid pretty often lately, which is good. I haven't flown in forever though. Right now I just want to concentrate on moving objects around with my mind. I still haven't been able to take a second to think though. I'll probably be getting some B6 tomorrow so that makes me happy and hopefully it'll have some good results.

----------


## Pancaka

I'm Lazy and there haven't been any really interesting dreams lately  ::?: . So, I'm just gonna give a rough outline of the dreams and hope I don't get carried away and start typing too much detail.

*Date: April 27, 2008*

-Beginning lost
-I'm Johnny Depp in overcoat and top hat, acting all funny
-Funny beat down in a burning house (someone was chasing me and some girl so we kicked the shit out of him as we tried to escape).
-Strange mall, city environment (like a huge building with everything in it from the stores to your residence to fast food. VERY high tech, VERY nice)
-Super powers? Maybe.

-FA writing in DJ

-Dream with objective? A mission maybe?

-Ship/plane wreck
-getting in car, was Olimar. Herded Pikmin into car, got on back. Turned into Mewtwo and was using TK on Pikmin

-In a movie theater (a normal one surprisingly...and disappointingly  :Sad: ) watching Cloverfield

*Date: April 29, 2008
Nap*

-Meg F and Mike R in strange class
-Nathan reading my DJ (which I was apparently compiling for a class project)
-Paul (hella geeky and weird guy) being emo about something...ninny...
-Art room (no Stacie, no 'Mouse,' no R)
-PowerPoint about film
-Strange 3-D version of _Apollo 13_, someone brutally killing other astronaut
-Mission with some guy/glowing beetle thingys, guns'n stuff, didn't get to actually do anything

*Date: April 30, 2008*

Here are my notes, but I don't understand all of it completely and some of it is just some scattered fragments  ::?: . I had to study the illegible scribbles for a few minutes, but I know what I wrote down.

-Trying to find fresh page in DJ
-Sister caught with "pot yarn" what's surprising is that I do remember this part. My sister had pot, but in yarn form...it was the same color and look of weed too, just in strings...for the record, none of us have ever smoked pot) 
-Zombies & ghosts fighter (I think what I meant is a fighting game with zombie/ghost like creatures)
-Nicholas Cage resurrected, blue spirit bird/man type thing.
-Cage trying to resurrect some guy, white spirit bird/man thing trying to stop him. Both crash into the water (it was really cool and I was even in one of their bodies for a sec there. I do that sometimes, just drift in and out)


I took some B-6 at about 3:20 am and hit the hay, but I got less than 3 hours of sleep and the B-6 really didn't take affect yet. I plan on going to bed at a normal time tonight  ::D: . GTA4 has really been taking up my free time...and my sleep time, but I have yet to have a GTA dream.

----------


## Pancaka

*Log 37
Date: March 1, 2008*

So, I actually got some normal sleep last night, but the dreams weren't _too_ interesting, but there were some funny parts.

I wasn't really playing it, but I remember watching some cool game for the Wii based around Zero Suit Samus (I've been playing a good Metroid side scroller). It was really cool and she was jumping around all over the place and it was really fast paced and action packed. I remember her climbing up a ledge and catching something with her electric whip thingy. Despite the fact that I don't like Zero Suit Samus, I really liked that and I would be all over that game if it was made the way it was in my dream. 

Zero Suit Samus

__________
I don't remember the exact beginning of this one, but I only had a few bucks left. I was going around my house looking for some cash and I looked in this little box I used to have. I opened it up and it was piled to the top with slips of paper and other things. I sifted a bit and found a good amount of cash. I slipped about $34 of it into my wallet and put it back in my pocket. I was about to shut the box and thought I should take some important notes that I found inside in case I wanted them for anything. I went and I met Ali at the mall with others, but I don't remember which ones (\M/ was probably there, but I don't know who else). I remember Ali or myself making a remark about eating somewhere. I didn't want to spend too much money though in case I needed it, so Ali suggested somewhere cheap. On the way, I remember seeing a cool DVD with Jim Carey in it that was being advertised all over, but I don't remember eating. We were in a wooded area at some part and there was a car that seemed to be mine. I remember showing Ali and Geremyn a bunch of SNES, Genesis and N64 games. I remember seeing an SNES game that I thought was the original Star Fox, but it was a Star Fox, Landmaster racing game  ::?: . Later, we ended up in some cool town and we entered a Jewish temple  ::huh:: . We sat down and I saw this one fat guy with gray hair walk in and sit down. He was telling us to be quiet, since apparently he was part of a hidden camera show. I don't remember what he was saying, but it was pretty funny. Then this other guy gets up in the front and starts yelling out stuff and he seems to be pretending to be a Rabbi, but is part of the show as well. I even remember my vision zooming like a camera on him. He was yelling out "I'm gonna exercise the garbage outta ya'!" which I think meant something more like "I'm gonna exercise the shit outta ya'!"  :laugh: . Pretty much everyone busted out laughing and we walked out trying not to fall over from laughter. As we walked out I noticed Stacie was there too. We all got sodas inside and when we walked out I was trying to shake the little opener thing out of mine, since it fell in. I was shaking the can furiously and a little golden or diamond bead comes out. I picked it up and someone next to us said that it was priceless. There were a couple of them and they were prizes in all the soda cans. "Shit!" Stacie exclaimed. "I threw mine away back there!"
     "Well, you gotta go dig it up then!" I said urgently, but I felt bad about making someone dig up trash by themselves, so I decided to help her out. Stacie and I walked back and found that the screen door was closed and most of the lights were off. We peered through and could see the bags of trash piled on top of the garbage cans. As we looked we saw a body shifting in the shadows and Stacie called to the gelatinous silhouette. A fat man, not much different then the one from the hidden camera show, waddled up to the door in a tirade, asking what it was that we wanted. Stacie asked to be let inside to take a look in the trash, but the man was quick to refuse, saying he would get into trouble and he would "lose his 'yokels'" or something like that. I found that funny, because 'yokel' is what a Russian guy in Grand Theft Auto 4 calls Niko, a Romanian, as a sort of racist remark I guess. There was this rainbow colored splash that came from in front of him, mostly yellow, that was apparently his yokels  ::?: . Stacie pleaded with him, until finally he said this "Fine! But if I get in trouble, I get to 'hit that'!" he said referring to Stacie  ::shock:: . Stacie said something like "eat this" or "take this and shove it" and she threw a splash of yokels at his stomach. He was starting to get a bit violent and who knows what else could've happened, but we were both trying to kick him in the nads  :tongue2: . I saw a cutting block on the counter and thought I should get a knife and stab him in the back before he did something worse, but then I thought, what if Stacie freaks out because of that? What if it got us into more trouble that we thought? The dream went into a sequence of me stabbing him with two knives and having him drop to the floor, which was satisfying, but then Stacie was pretty terrified  ::?: . I snapped out of it and I think we got out of there, sparing the fat bastards life. I remember it going into something about _FFVII: Crisis Core_ where Zack was being mentor to some headstrong SOLDIER chick. She figured he must've been an amateur so she thought she was supposed to have him as a sidekick. He just played along, but really saved her ass when she got into too much trouble and all she did to thank him was saying "Good work rookie!" with a commanding voice and a confident stance. At one point, Zack had to kick it into high gear and did this really bad ass "limit break." He flew to one enemy and kicked it in the face, then he used his sword like a helicopter (reminded me of Yoshimitsu from _Tekken_  ::D: ) and slashed someone else and then he did some other stuff, but I don't really remember. It was big, flashy and complicated, but she still thought him a rookie  ::?: . I think she missed it or something  :tongue2: . Then there was something about Super Saiyan 4 Goku fighting a big ass dragon during a thunder storm. Likely inspired by a clip I watched yesterday...about a thousand times, so I could laugh at the silly Japanese voice of Goku  :tongue2: . There was something about the dragons fire breath, like that it was so intense that it could heat the surface of The Earth until it was turned to glass. I remember thinking that would be cool if I could do that and I started going around a room with the power to heat things into glass and then I slashed them with my hand which was now black and my fingers were sharp and bad ass looking. They went from black and then looked like metal and the tips, my metallic fingers were super heated and whenever I slashed it left some red slash streaks in the air from the light. It was awesome!

DBZ clip I watched
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5NPP8d2W5rQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5NPP8d2W5rQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
___________
Unfortunately that was all. I'm gonna try some B-6 tonight again and see how things go. I'm hoping to get to bed within the hour. Hopefully I'll have some AWESOME dreams to report tomorrow!

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> (\M/ was probably there, but I don't know who else).



lol is that the new abreviation for my name?  I LOVE it  (i don't know why).  I should put that in my sig.  

nice long dream btw, and the fat man who spilled his yokels reminded me of Dr. Shiny Head for some reason.

----------


## Pancaka

Well...the B-6 didn't really work. It was pretty aggravating, but I'm sure it will start working some time. There was nothing interesting except for one part with Stacie, but I'm stupid, so when I woke up the first time, I didn't write it down, so I missed basically the only good part...all I remember is that Stacie was there and that it was interesting.

----------


## Caradon

I tried the B6 a few times. the first couple times it gave me some pretty vivid recall. But after that nothing. And the last two times I tried it I didn't have any recall at all, so I have not tried it since.

I hear there are certain foods you should eat when you take it to help trigger the effect.

----------


## Pancaka

> I tried the B6 a few times. the first couple times it gave me some pretty vivid recall. But after that nothing. And the last two times I tried it I didn't have any recall at all, so I have not tried it since.
> 
> I hear there are certain foods you should eat when you take it to help trigger the effect.



 Well I've tried it again since then and nothing happened. O has such a dramatic affect from it though, so I want to keep trying. It'll work eventually.

----------


## Caradon

I don't feel like I need it anyway. When my recall is up to par, My dreams are very vivid and intense already. :smiley: 

Good luck with it though. I hope it works for you.

----------


## Pancaka

Well my internet access is extremely limited now since my mom's laptop did the same thing that the other laptop did. My brother hauled his computer out to the kitchen table for a better (but still crappy) internet signal. 

*Log 38
Date: May 28, 2008
B-6*

I was apparently on some sort of road trip, but I don't know what exactly was going on. I was talking to some beautiful blond girl and we got to know each other pretty well, but I can't remember a bit that we talked about. She had this gorgeous slender face and hair that shone like gold on the brightest sunny day  ::smitten:: .

I don't remember what happened between then and this point, but I was at some kind of arena atop a gigantic, purplish, fortress of a pig reaching out to the night. I vaguely remember fighting something, but it was pretty dull. I remember thinking it was really easy and that I had completed something that would lead me to another step. I remember wondering around this dark fantasy world a bit and then came to a place, when the morning came, that was kind of a sparsely forested area. I walked down a steep path that led to a small tree. I heard the girl from before call me from the tree and I floated up to her. We talked for a bit, trying to understand the situation. There were some other people down below that started to become more active as we talked. She asked me to carry her down from the tree  :boogie:  and I eagerly obliged, with an awkward stutter. I gently picked her up with both arms, one behind her back, the other under her knees and she locked her hands behind my neck  ::smitten::  ::smitten::  ::smitten:: . We drifted down and I placed her on the floor. We kind of assessed the situation for a moment, looking around at all the others. We seemed to be in familiar company because she said something that crushed my dreams...and I was IN my dreams! Another guy went by with a few others. They seemed to be sort of cheering. She waited just a bit after he passed, turned to me and whispered excitedly "That guy is so cute!"  ::shock::  "He's a senior though." I said perplexed and assuming she was either a sophomore or a junior, "Wouldn't he be too old for you?" I asked desperately. "No. We're both seniors." she said plainly (FATALITY). "Uh...I have...to go...bye." I muttered, looking at my feet as they walked, scratching my head. I was _just_ about to ask her out too  ::damnit:: . 

Later, _obviously_ not frustrated enough by my previous misfortune, Kyle comes by  :Pissed: . "Whaaat Kyle...?" I said in a slow monotone voice. Apparently he wanted me to take all of these leftover files he had from a bunch of stupid crap and load them up onto my e-mail and take up my in box space. I started yelling at him, telling him that I didn't like him and that nobody else did either. I told him to go away and that I wouldn't do him any stupid favors. He quickly became depressed. "...please" he said with this desperate face, starting to cry, as if he needed this really, really badly. I yelled at him a bit more and walked away, really pissed now. I was instantly cheered up when I saw my friend Trent though  ::D: . We made some joke about southern people and were quickly swept into the classroom by Dr. Shiny Head (Dr. England; my extremely bald, extremely moody substitute for Science class). "You're supposed to be in class doing your work, not talking about southern people." he said, eyes closed, sticking his shiny head forward, shaking it slightly; his usual, silly demeanor  :tongue2: . We slowly shuffled into class and sat down next to each other. We pretended to listen to Dr. Shiny Head and shared a bag of Golden Grahams (weird, because Golden Grahams is a breakfast cereal  ::?: ). 

I think there's some point where I can always say "If only I was lucid!" If I had at this point a few things would've gone differently. "cute" guy: ass whoopin, Kyle: ass whoopin, Dr. Shiny Head: ass whoopin, Girl: about time for a date, eh?  :Hi baby: 

__________

I had a REALLY cool fragment where I basically came down from the sky onto this other air craft. I breached the hull and quickly dispatched the two immediately inside with a few rounds to the chest. The gun I had was really weird, but it was pretty cool. I went through the small vessel and shot a few more people, before I flipped my gun around and it became a light saber! It was weird though. It was a few colored beams stacked on top of one another and it didn't always cut through. I don't remember what it was I did, but I had to do things a certain way for it to have decent cutting power, but it was still pretty damn bad ass. I sliced a few guys up and then I took control of the ship. One other guy game up to my side, took the light saber I had set aside, and lodged it into my right arm. I looked at him, holding him in a fierce gaze. I felt no pain and it was clear that I wasn't to be taken lightly...I guess I must've been on the dark side then  :mwahaha: ! He was trembled, but was otherwise paralyzed. His grip loosened slowly as I told him what I would do to him. I think I tried landing the ship, but couldn't before I woke up.
__________

May 6-8 were highly uneventful apart from a few interesting bits. I was lucid a couple of times recently, but they were some of the most vague and shortly lived lucid dreams I've had yet.

 I took some B-6 and noticed something that I had only recently discovered as a dream sign. My sister was getting along with my dad *gasp*! I figured it out and did a few nose RC's which worked swimmingly. I turned to my sister and said in a somewhat dull voice (at least for a lucid dream) "well...I'm dreaming!" I took a few steps, looking at my hands. I flicked my fingers out and my hands ignited in brilliant flames. The flames quickly died out and left a fizzling white light in the center of my palms. "C'mon!" I urged. I raised my hands up and brought them down quickly, making streaks of fire on both sides of me. I kept trying to imagine the flames, but it didn't work to well. I think I was trying too hard. I remembered that there was a car bomb in my mom's car and I snapped out of it and rushed to remove it before my mom hurt herself.

The next time I was lucid was in the last few seconds of a dream and I was engulfed in white light and then fell. I felt as if I was falling and then the light slowly went out. I felt as if I was still falling and slowly came to realize I was in my body, awake.

The time after that I only vaguely recall, but I was trying to control something and it didn't work. I was frantically trying to get it to work when I woke up.

__________

Other than that there wasn't really anything worth sharing...especially when I'm this bored and tired. Another thing is that Stacie only appeared once in that time span and Mouse none, although Mouse has always been a more seldom occurrence. I'm really hoping to get some good dreams. What sucks is that I've never recognized the Stacie dream sign and I've never seen her while taking B-6, so I don't know if it would help me recognize the sign. Oh well. I imagine I will find out very soon.

----------


## maniakalBycikle

> I started yelling at him, telling him that I didn't like him and that nobody else did either.



HAHA!!  I wish I could do that IRL.  Cool dreams, I like the hands on fire lucid (I REALLY want to do that sometime) and the one where you take over the ship.

----------


## Caradon

Nice Lucids there. I loved the fire part. It's something I've  been wanting to get into. :smiley:

----------

